# Lyft racist ways continue



## Ummm5487

I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

It might not be racist if many black and brown friends are choosing the cheapest ride possible on Lyft. 

I deal with a lot and they by far are very frugal, likely because they don't earn as much, have large families etc. do a lot of things themselves and what not, likely taking buses, trains or having friends pick them up, thus reducing supply for you.

Could be Lyft is God Damm Expensive, they charge DOUBLE here than Uber for airport trips.

So unless you also run Uber and can evaluate what's going on for sure....

There may be a perfectly good reason why there are hundreds of Uber drivers and only a few Lyfts.

You see Uber was first, is international and the major standard, like McDonalds.

Lyft is primarily only in the North America, used by some. So if your getting a lot of international customers flying in, that could be the reason.

Many rideshare drivers run Lyft in addition to Uber not solely Lyft unless they have been banned by Uber.


----------



## Ummm5487

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It might not be racist if many black and brown friends are choosing the cheapest ride possible on Lyft.
> 
> I deal with a lot and they by far are very frugal, likely because they don't earn as much, have large families etc. do a lot of things themselves and what not, likely taking buses, trains or having friends pick them up, thus reducing supply for you.
> 
> Could be Lyft is God Damm Expensive, they charge DOUBLE here than Uber for airport trips.
> 
> So unless you also run Uber and can evaluate what's going on for sure....
> 
> There may be a perfectly good reason why there are hundreds of Uber drivers and only a few Lyfts.
> 
> You see Uber was first, is international and the major standard, like McDonalds.
> 
> Lyft is primarily only in the North America, used by some. So if your getting a lot of international customers flying in, that could be the reason.


I'm over trying to convince people what's happening.. but it's no coincidence that out of my last 100 trips 98 of them was black or brown and I usually sit still into a black or brown person need a ride the airport travelers are 90% White or 100% of my airport pickups are black or brown I don't mind picking up anyone I'm like myself but my customers shouldn't be based off race my wait time should not be based off race my income should not be based off race


----------



## Jedi-Uber

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤
> 
> 
> anymore


I must say you seem to have valid points when looking at this from your individual perspective. As a Black Man, I look for value in what i purchase. May it be from a refrigerator to a car. It's the value I require. This value also includes when I rideshare. either as a customer or a driver. I have driven for both Uber and Lyft. The consumer parameter requirements or each are different as well as the cost. More people of color, like me, have found a better value in Lyft as well as the more relaxed consumer requirement regarding payments. In addition, Lyft is far less expensive than Uber from a consumer's perspective. I have also noticed, there are more and more caucasian customers using Lyft as people are balancing there value and comparing the lesser cost than Uber. Lyft like Uber, are in the business of making money. The only thing that really matters to them are quality drivers willing to deliver a quality service and making money. They would not care what race, creed, nationality, sexual preference, gender or any other factor unless you were from another planet.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

I would suggest you ask people, you passengers, why they use Lyft over Uber and will wil receive some of the most interesting answers. Many Black and brown people find Lyft is must easier to deal with as well. Uber has left a VERY distasteful experience forcing them to ride Lyft than Uber also. Far too many of my passengers explain the problems with Uber and Uber's inflexible response forcing them to use Uber's lesser expensive competitor.


----------



## Ummm5487

Jedi-Uber said:


> I must say you seem to have valid points when looking at this from your individual perspective. As a Black Man, I look for value in what i purchase. May it be from a refrigerator to a car. It's the value I require. This value also includes when I rideshare. either as a customer or a driver. I have driven for both Uber and Lyft. The consumer parameter requirements or each are different as well as the cost. More people of color, like me, have found a better value in Lyft as well as the more relaxed consumer requirement regarding payments. In addition, Lyft is far less expensive than Uber from a consumer's perspective. I have also noticed, there are more and more caucasian customers using Lyft as people are balancing there value and comparing the lesser cost than Uber. Lyft like Uber, are in the business of making money. The only thing that really matters to them are quality drivers willing to deliver a quality service and making money. They would not care what race, creed, nationality, sexual preference, gender or any other factor unless you were from another planet.


Tell me have you noticed less white customers while using Lyft ... When I switched over to lyft... They took me about 3 days and 50 straight black customers before I caught on to the pattern.... I mean I've been told it's because of the algorithm they try to match you with people they think you'll get along with


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Ummm5487 said:


> Tell me have you noticed less white customers while using Lyft ... When I switched over to lyft... They took me about 3 days and 50 straight black customers before I caught on to the pattern.... I mean I've been told it's because of the algorithm they try to match you with people they think you'll get along with


It could be that exactly, it's not racist in the way one race is superior to another, but rather just trying to accommodate matching birds of a feather basically because so much goes on during the trip, like pax asking where to eat, language issues and so forth.

As a minority driver I occasionally get pax expecting to get a majority driver and surprised I'm not, so we try to be extra nice and respectful, get past language barriers and get the trip done.

However if the pax was drunk or the driver prejudiced that could cause issues on a racial level which I'm sure rideshare companies want to avoid at all costs.

So no I wouldn't be surprised if like driver was more matched with like customers, not that it's racist, just to ensure the ride goes smoothly.

If the alogrithm is distributing the available income equally among drivers in the area, I don't see it being a problem, more like Lyft is used less where you are than Uber.

The best thing to do is use Uber and Lyft, as many customers tend to switch back and forth as deals, discounts, lower prices and availability dictates. Some have corporate account on one or the other.

Your objective is to make money, that's all you should be focused on. Adjust to what makes you the money. 

I take all their money 🤑


----------



## Ummm5487

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It could be that exactly, it's not racist in the way one race is superior to another, but rather just trying to accommodate matching birds of a feather basically because so much goes on during the trip, like pax asking where to eat, language issues and so forth.
> 
> As a minority driver I occasionally get pax expecting to get a majority driver and surprised I'm not, so we try to be extra nice and respectful, get past language barriers and get the trip done.
> 
> However if the pax was drunk or the driver prejudiced that could cause issues on a racial level which I'm sure rideshare companies want to avoid at all costs.
> 
> So no I wouldn't be surprised if like driver was more matched with like customers, not that it's racist, just to ensure the ride goes smoothly.
> 
> If the alogrithm is distributing the available income equally among drivers in the area, I don't see it being a problem, more like Lyft is used less where you are than Uber.
> 
> The best thing to do is use Uber and Lyft, as many customers tend to switch back and forth as deals, discounts, lower prices and availability dictates. Some have corporate account on one or the other.
> 
> Your objective is to make money, that's all you should be focused on. Adjust to what makes you the money.
> 
> I take all their money 🤑


I agree I just feel like if I was open to the entire market instead of just the color people market I will make way more money and I feel even ridiculous having to say something like this 7 months in to 2022


----------



## Trafficat

It could be racism baked into the algorithm, like ObeyTheNumbers suggests. I could imagine it factoring in the kinds of passengers that rate you high or low and choosing from there. If they use machine learning algorithms the app may have developed race based selection on its own simply by observation while trying to do something like maximize ratings. Maybe white racist passengers rate you (or other black drivers) low so the algorithm has learned not to pair them with you (or other Black drivers). If you get white pax and they cancel it could also be they are racist pax. It could also be racist drivers always cancel the black and brown passengers, leaving them for the non-racists. But yeah, if the app is depriving you of white pax and making you wait for black pax that really sucks and should not be happening, whatever the reason.


----------



## Cdub2k

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤
> 
> 
> anymore


If Lyft was truly a racist company they would not allow us to use their app at all and they certainly wouldn’t let any of us become a delivery driver on their platform. 

I think the word you are looking for is “profiling”.Yes Uber and Lyft profile they have always done so.


----------



## Trafficat

I'm pretty sure "profiling" is racist. 

That's what the NYPD used to do right? They'd "profile" and all the black and brown people would get a courtesy shakedown.


----------



## Ummm5487

Cdub2k said:


> If Lyft was truly a racist company they would not allow us to use their app at all and they certainly wouldn’t let any of us become a delivery driver on their platform.
> 
> I think the word you are looking for is “profiling”.Yes Uber and Lyft profile they have always done so.


It's against the civil Rights bill not to let us use the platform at all and plus I'm quite sure the majority of their drivers are people of color but everyone knows most white people are comfortable with other white people only so I guess this is a way for them to make them majority of their customer more comfortable the few times I do get white people they all act like they're scared to death like I'm holding a gun to them or something and from what I was told the algorithm matches things like eye color which is just a slick way of matching races


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Ummm5487 said:


> I agree I just feel like if I was open to the entire market instead of just the color people market I will make way more money and I feel even ridiculous having to say something like this 7 months in to 2022


Like I said your likely getting about the same amount as drivers in the area are getting that day.

However tips are up to the pax and I've noticed that our black and brown friends are not as generous as others, but again it could be that most simply can't afford it.

Rideshare companies go out of their way to insure their alogrithms are as non-discriminatory as possible, even sending my white ass 20 minutes deep into the hoods once in awhile despite other drivers being right outside.

If your trying to make money, ridesharing really isn't the way to go. It's a cash flow business with little or even no profit.


----------



## Nats121

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤
> 
> 
> anymore


Haven't you also accused Uber of doing the same thing in previous posts?

Back when Uber had Boost Zones in 2018 they engaged in redlining in predominately black wards of DC. You could see it on their driver maps. Day after day the maps showed high surges in those very same wards as a result of the redlining.

I spoke to someone in the DC transportation dept and by sheer coincidence those wards had Boosts the next day.

Check out Uber's dispatch algorithm patent application and you'll see all sorts of matching "criteria" for pax and drivers that include hair color, eye color, nationality, etc. The only criteria missing from the application was race (due to anti discrimination laws), but you know damn well that race is also being used secretly.


----------



## Nats121

Cdub2k said:


> If Lyft was truly a racist company they would not allow us to use their app at all and they certainly wouldn’t let any of us become a delivery driver on their platform.


Racist or not they have no choice but to allow blacks to use their service or they'd be prosecuted for civil rights violations.


----------



## Nats121

Trafficat said:


> It could be racism baked into the algorithm, like ObeyTheNumbers suggests. I could imagine it factoring in the kinds of passengers that rate you high or low and choosing from there. If they use machine learning algorithms the app may have developed race based selection on its own simply by observation while trying to do something like maximize ratings. Maybe white racist passengers rate you (or other black drivers) low so the algorithm has learned not to pair them with you (or other Black drivers). If you get white pax and they cancel it could also be they are racist pax. It could also be racist drivers always cancel the black and brown passengers, leaving them for the non-racists. But yeah, if the app is depriving you of white pax and making you wait for black pax that really sucks and should not be happening, whatever the reason.


Check out Uber's patent application for dispatch and you'll see how fixated Uber is on appearance such as eye color, hair color, language, ethnic origin, etc.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Trafficat said:


> It could be racism baked into the algorithm, like ObeyTheNumbers suggests.


I didn't suggest racism was baked into the alogrithm.

Profiling perhaps, in the interest of better compatibility between driver and pax, so the ride goes smoothly as pax could be drunk or stoned, but not racism.

Racism is the belief that ones race is superior to others.

So you need to brush up on your definitions. 😁


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> Haven't you also accused Uber of doing the same thing in previous posts?
> 
> Back when Uber had Boost Zones in 2018 they engaged in redlining in predominately black wards of DC. You could see it on their driver maps. Day after day the maps showed high surges in those very same wards as a result of the redlining.
> 
> I spoke to someone in the DC transportation dept and by sheer coincidence those wards had Boosts the next day.
> 
> Check out Uber's dispatch algorithm patent application and you'll see all sorts of matching "criteria" for pax and drivers that include hair color, eye color, nationality, etc. The only criteria missing from the application was race (due to anti discrimination laws), but you know damn well that race is also being used secretly.


I think I've always put this on lyft but I have noticed some questionable practices from Uber but none is blatant is lyft... If I recall correctly last time I posted about Lyft someone else spoke about Uber and their redlining


----------



## Ummm5487

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I didn't suggest racism was baked into the alogrithm.
> 
> Profiling perhaps, in the interest of better compatibility between driver and pax, so the ride goes smoothly as pax could be drunk or stoned, but not racism.
> 
> Racism is the belief that ones race is superior to others.
> 
> So you need to brush up on your definitions. 😁


I think racism can also be treating One race better or worse than the other ie white drivers can pick up everybody but minority drivers can only pick up minorities


----------



## Uber's Guber

Trafficat said:


> I'm pretty sure "profiling" is racist.
> That's what the NYPD used to do right? They'd "profile" and all the black and brown people would get a courtesy shakedown.


The criminals called it “racist.” The police called it “criminal profiling,” and all races including white got the courtesy shakedown when something looked shady.
There’s no denying that the shakedowns were constitutionally problematic, but there’s also no denying it was a very effective measure that kept streets safer and the crime numbers low.
🤷‍♀️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Nats121

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Rideshare companies go out of their way to insure their alogrithms are as non-discriminatory as possible,


Based on the Uber's track record of redlining black wards in DC, their serious lack of blacks in their corporate HQ, and their dispatch patent application, there's no logical basis for anyone to assume their algos aren't discriminatory.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> even sending my white ass 20 minutes deep into the hoods once in awhile despite other drivers being right outside.


That doesn't prove their algo isn't discriminatory, more likely it was because none of the closer drivers would accept that trip. Some drivers screen their rides for destination and cancel if it's somewhere they don't want to go.


----------



## Nats121

Ummm5487 said:


> I think I've always put this on lyft but I have noticed some questionable practices from Uber but none is blatant is lyft... If I recall correctly last time I posted about Lyft someone else spoke about Uber and their redlining


I've spoken about their redlining in previous posts and I'm pretty sure you've accused Uber of discrimination in previous posts.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Ummm5487 said:


> I think racism can also be treating One race better or worse than the other ie white drivers can pick up everybody but minority drivers can only pick up minorities


Could be too that drivers are looking at the name at request time and declining the trip. Not that they are being discriminatory, but because since many black and brown friends make less money, less inclined to just give it away for free in a tip.

In fact even on these boards drivers recommend giving pax 4 stars if they don't tip ahead in cash.

Uber doesn't pay squat, so eventually riders with higher ratings who are great tippers get taken and lower ratings not.

This job is all about the money 🤑

I take everybody because often if I'm called, I'm the only driver left and anyone, regardless of color, are appreciative.

So my geographics does my cherry picking for me. 😁


----------



## Ummm5487

Uber's Guber said:


> The criminals called it “racist.” The police called it “criminal profiling,” and all races including white got the courtesy shakedown when something looked shady.
> There’s no denying that the shakedowns were constitutionally problematic, but there’s also no denying it was a very effective measure that kept streets safer and the crime numbers low.
> 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♂️


I mean if you shake everybody of a particular race down you bound to find something ...I like the idea of the X-ray cameras that they're about to put in place they can spot if you have a gun on you but the ideal of walking up to me and just because I'm a black male thinking you have the right to ramble through my pockets it's very un-American but then again looking at the history it was very American for the majority of America history


----------



## Ummm5487

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Could be too that drivers are looking at the name at request time and declining the trip. Not that they are being discriminatory, but because since many black and brown friends make less money, less inclined to just give it away for free in a tip.
> 
> In fact even on these boards drivers recommend giving pax 4 stars if they don't tip ahead in cash.
> 
> Uber doesn't pay squat, so eventually riders with higher ratings who are great tippers get taken and lower ratings not.
> 
> This job is all about the money 🤑


For me Uber pay substantially more than Lyft unless a lyft is running a streak bonus


----------



## Nats121

Jedi-Uber said:


> Uber's lesser expensive competitor.


In the vast majority of markets their off-peak prices are the same or virtually the same. Their surge rates can vary widely however.


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> I've spoken about their redlining in previous posts and I'm pretty sure you've accused Uber of discrimination in previous posts.


I don't think I did because Uber don't discriminate nearly as much as lyft though with Uber I have a wide variety of passengers with Lyft is black or brown... At one point I think I did mention how Uber would never let me do airport trips they actually have me in their system as blocked from airport trips for no apparent reason at all and that was in the height of the pandemic where everybody was scrambling for good trips they had me subgated to just the hood which is maybe the topic I spoke on but if I wasn't at the airport I will get everybody but whenever I went to the airport they will send me 20 miles away to the hood over and over and over again... Maybe that's what you're talking about


----------



## Nats121

Jedi-Uber said:


> In addition, Lyft is far less expensive than Uber from a consumer's perspective.


As far as off-peak rides are concerned that's not true. In the vast majority of markets Uber and Lyft are priced equally or virtually equal. 

As far as surges are concerned either company may be higher or much higher than the other.


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> As far as off-peak rides are concerned that's not true. In the vast majority of markets Uber and Lyft are priced equally or virtually equal.
> 
> As far as surges are concerned either company may be higher or much higher than the other.


In my market it usually goes a 20 mile trip with Uber will get you 21 bucks a 20 mile trip with Lyft will get you about 14 buck... As of today I'm no longer doing Lyft unless it's a streak bonus


----------



## Nats121

Ummm5487 said:


> I don't think I did because Uber don't discriminate nearly as much as lyft though with Uber I have a wide variety of passengers with Lyft is black or brown... At one point I think I did mention how Uber would never let me do airport trips they actually have me in their system as blocked from airport trips for no apparent reason at all and that was in the height of the pandemic where everybody was scrambling for good trips they had me subgated to just the hood which is maybe the topic I spoke on but if I wasn't at the airport I will get everybody but whenever I went to the airport they will send me 20 miles away to the hood over and over and over again... Maybe that's what you're talking about


You're confirming my point that I remember you accusing Uber of discrimination. I don't remember where you said it took place but I remember you accusing them. It turns out to have taken place at the airport.


----------



## Nats121

Jedi-Uber said:


> Lyft like Uber, are in the business of making money. The only thing that really matters to them are quality drivers willing to deliver a quality service and making money. They would not care what race, creed, nationality, sexual preference, gender or any other factor unless you were from another planet.


The first sentence is absolutely true. The rest of it is pure fantasy.


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> You're confirming my point that I remember you accusing Uber of discrimination. I don't remember where you said it took place but I remember you accusing them. It turns out to have taken place at the airport.


I remember correctly you brought up the fact the Uber was doing something similar to the redlining and the black neighborhoods.. I don't really understand why you're so passionate about telling me that I accused Uber discriminating I mean Uber and Lyft is owned by the same group of people and they're very racist against black people murderously racist against black people so both Uber and Lyft being racist isnt some unbelievable occurrence


----------



## New2This

Ummm5487 said:


> I mean Uber and Lyft is owned by the same group of people


Who owns Lyft and Uber? 

I thought they were separate companies.


----------



## Ummm5487

New2This said:


> Who owns Lyft and Uber?
> 
> I thought they were separate companies.


You notice how they screw everyone over kind of in the same manner trust me they're the same group of people... There's only one group that will be allowed to build a multibillion dollar company off of illegal taxi services and I'll leave it at that.. please believe it's a black man from the ghetto named Jerome Jenkins was the creator of uber he would have been locked up and given a life sentence about 10 years ago


----------



## Jedi-Uber

Ummm5487 said:


> Tell me have you noticed less white customers while using Lyft ... When I switched over to lyft... They took me about 3 days and 50 straight black customers before I caught on to the pattern.... I mean I've been told it's because of the algorithm they try to match you with people they think you'll get along with


I truly understand where you are coming from. Allow me to be frank. The Black people I know look for a value. Uber cost more to use, Lyft is cheaper. Lyft does offer the payment complications like Uber does there fore you WILL find more people like us using it. With that I have seen more other people using it as they are iscovering the same quality of drivers, most of which will drive for both platforms for a far lesser cost. of the 60+ rides I completed last week, 90% were people like me. Seriously, I do not believe this is racist by design. There are many examples of this consumer fact in products all across the nation. in clothing, housing, investments, cars. Although that separation is closing, it still exists even when utilizing rideshare.


----------



## Nats121

Jedi-Uber said:


> Uber cost more to use, Lyft is cheaper.


That statement is false. In the vast majority of markets their off-peak rates are the same or virtually the same.

Surge rides can vary widely between the two companies. At any given time either company may charge much higher or lower surge rates than the other.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It could be that exactly, it's not racist in the way one race is superior to another, but rather just trying to accommodate matching birds of a feather basically because so much goes on during the trip, like pax asking where to eat, language issues and so forth.
> 
> As a minority driver I occasionally get pax expecting to get a majority driver and surprised I'm not, so we try to be extra nice and respectful, get past language barriers and get the trip done.
> 
> However if the pax was drunk or the driver prejudiced that could cause issues on a racial level which I'm sure rideshare companies want to avoid at all costs.
> 
> So no I wouldn't be surprised if like driver was more matched with like customers, not that it's racist, just to ensure the ride goes smoothly.
> 
> If the alogrithm is distributing the available income equally among drivers in the area, I don't see it being a problem, more like Lyft is used less where you are than Uber.
> 
> The best thing to do is use Uber and Lyft, as many customers tend to switch back and forth as deals, discounts, lower prices and availability dictates. Some have corporate account on one or the other.
> 
> Your objective is to make money, that's all you should be focused on. Adjust to what makes you the money.
> 
> I take all their money 🤑


Sorry - No cigar for you 

That's not the way this is done. there is no existing evidence that will say it is. Lyft and Uber are in this for the green. Not the black or the white, brown, red and yellow. They are no where attempting to match people with the same people. may of my passengers don't place their picture on the profile anymore and and have names like Michael or Lisa that are Black. There is no way of knowing but, if most of the customer in a predominantly Black or Brown neighborhood then you should expect this. try driving in an area you know is white. You possibly may not receive the number of rides as this area can afford cars. I would suggest a Friday or Sat nigh when they are going out drinking. Most Black people don't take a Lyft to the Bar but I see many others will. maybe then you will see what I am saying.


----------



## New2This

Ummm5487 said:


> There's only one group that will be allowed to build a multibillion dollar company off of illegal taxi services and I'll leave it at that


What group? 

There's an evil secret cabal that runs both Uber and Lyft?


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> That statement is false. In the vast majority of markets their off-peak rates are the same or virtually the same.
> 
> Surge rides can vary widely between the two companies. At any given time either company may charge much higher or lower surge rates than the other.


As a black man myself whenever I need to catch a ride share I always go directly to Lyft maybe they're just viewed as cheaper


----------



## Ummm5487

New2This said:


> What group?
> 
> There's an evil secret cabal that runs both Uber and Lyft?


Yes... And run the Federal reserve and run the radio stations that play gangster rap music that encourage black people to kill each other on public radio airways and own the movies that have depicted black men as animals and super predators for the last 50 years


----------



## New2This

Ummm5487 said:


> Yes... And run the Federal reserve and run the radio stations that play gangster rap music that encourage black people to kill each other on public radio airways and own the movies that have depicted black men as animals and super predators for the last 50 years


Oh the evil Jews.

Gotcha.


----------



## Nats121

New2This said:


> Oh the evil Jews.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> View attachment 666635
> View attachment 666636


I remember this dude now. He's a conspiracy kook.

His posts always start off complaining about racism and eventually degrade into crackpot conspiracy theories.

It's ironic that someone who's so focused on racism against blacks could be such a bigot himself.


----------



## Ummm5487

New2This said:


> Oh the evil Jews.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> View attachment 666635
> View attachment 666636


When did I say that I never named who it is so I guess you must feel that way about them


----------



## nosurgenodrive

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤
> 
> 
> anymore


Bro, 70% of Lyft's clientele are the peeps you are describing.


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> I remember this dude now. He's a conspiracy kook.
> 
> His posts always start off complaining about racism and eventually degrade into crackpot conspiracy theories.
> 
> It's ironic that someone who's so focused on racism against blacks could be such a bigot himself.


What did I say that was bigoted.. what group did I Target by name and show me where I lied


----------



## Diamondraider

Nats121 said:


> Racist or not they have no choice but to allow blacks to use their service or they'd be prosecuted for civil rights violations.


I think the algorithm is programmed to similar to dating apps. Try to match “like” people to reduce conflict. 

Interesting topic


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> I remember this dude now. He's a conspiracy kook.
> 
> His posts always start off complaining about racism and eventually degrade into crackpot conspiracy theories.
> 
> It's ironic that someone who's so focused on racism against blacks could be such a bigot himself.


And I know no one ever done anything to black people no one ever does anything to black people it's just a coincidence that I can turn on the radio and hear song that encourage people to murder me but I don't mean any body is doing anything sinister to black people


----------



## New2This

Ummm5487 said:


> When did I say that I never named who it is so I guess you must feel that way about them


You have in the past.

Nice try at projection though.

You're actually worse than the white supremacist groups. They own their antisemitism (as despicable as that is).

You try to be cutesy about it then deflect and cry racism when confronted about it. 

But it gives you a great excuse doesn't it? "THEY" are doing *_* to me. Boo ****ing hoo.


----------



## Nats121

Ummm5487 said:


> And I know no one ever done anything to black people no one ever does anything to black people it's just a coincidence that I can turn on the radio and hear song that encourage people to murder me but I don't mean any body is doing anything sinister to black people


The "murder" songs you're complaining about were written and recorded by blacks. If you don't like the lyrics take it up with them.


----------



## ubergrind

Not sure why one wouldn’t want to take black or brown passengers. It’s been my experience they’re more likely to tip than say millennial or gen z white women. It’s rare to get a tip from either of those groups. They pack in 4 deep to a ride and need to get to brunch for their avocado toast in their Uber.


----------



## Nats121

Diamondraider said:


> I think the algorithm is programmed to similar to dating apps. Try to match “like” people to reduce conflict.
> 
> Interesting topic


It's certainly not supposed to be programmed like a dating app, that's for sure. It's supposed to be about driving a pax from Point A to Point B. But when the co-founder and CEO (Travis Kalanick) is someone who said his original career goal was to be a spy we shouldn't be surprised that he created Uber as a spyware outfit.


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> The "murder" songs you're complaining about were written and recorded by blacks. If you don't like the lyrics take it up with them.


I won't even get into all of the semantics of it... it don't matter I could show you all the people that's involved in the creation and distribution of them murder songs and you still will tell me I'm wrong and I'm a bigot and even if you do see the light there's a billion more that will only see what they want to see and not see the bigger scheme ..what's the point of trying to convince all of you.. everybody has a part to play and you're just playing your part.. my part is to expose the evildoers no matter what race they are and trust me I do take it up with them I have spent most of my life crusading against it


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> It's certainly not supposed to be programmed like a dating app, that's for sure. It's supposed to be about driving a pax from Point A to Point B. But when the co-founder and CEO (Travis Kalanick) is someone who said his original career goal was to be a spy we shouldn't be surprised that he created Uber as a spyware outfit.


And I know you called me a kook.. in a crazy conspiracy theorist... But maybe we have found common ground here because people have asked me how would they know the race of the driver or the passengers and I always point out the fact nowadays when you download anything to your phone or computer they tell you we going to need permission to go through your pictures through your videos through your audios we want to record your phone conversations and everybody hit accept accept accept... And then turn around and ask how could they have any information on them


----------



## Ummm5487

New2This said:


> You have in the past.
> 
> Nice try at projection though.
> 
> You're actually worse than the white supremacist groups. They own their antisemitism (as despicable as that is).
> 
> You try to be cutesy about it then deflect and cry racism when confronted about it.
> 
> But it gives you a great excuse doesn't it? "THEY" are doing *_* to me. Boo ****ing hoo.


I'm pro righteous anti-evildoers I couldn't be anti-semitic because I speak Arabic myself so I'm a so
Semitic person and I practice Judaism myself and eat only kosher foods so if you're coming against me you are anti-Semitic and has nothing to do with religion or a race and has to do with a group of people doing terrible things to the masses and those people do not have a religion evil is their religion


----------



## 232439

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤
> 
> 
> anymore


I'm a Brown Natufian boy and I get nothing but white people back to back. What you're experiencing is a Glitch in the Matrix. @Daisey77 knows about the synchronicity stuff too. Some days I pick up Michaels or Mike or other varants or a Michael back to back for hours and other days I pickup non-stop guys visiting from Chicago and there isn't even an event, they've all just spontaneously synchronicity with me. Sometimes I pickup exactly same Group I've picked up last year for exactly same event. 

Anyways if you're seeing this persistently and you're having other misfortunes then take a bath once per day for 7 days to purify yourself of a potential Hex. I've been hexed before and lost $25k in stock market and also broke a foot 🦶.

I now carry Talismans and also powerful magical stones for protection.

FYI go to mystical shops near you and buy these


----------



## 232439

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm pro righteous anti-evadors I couldn't be anti-semitic because I speak Arabic myself so I'm a so
> Semitic person and I'll practice Judaism myself and eat only kosher foods so if you're coming against me you are anti-Semitic and has nothing to do with religion or a race and has to do with a group of people doing terrible things to the masses and those people do not have a religion evil is their religion


Ahlan Wasahlan brother I read and speak 
arabic too.


----------



## Ummm5487

Anubis said:


> I'm a Brown Natufian boy and I get nothing but white people back to back. What you're experiencing is a Glitch in the Matrix. @Daisey77 knows about the synchronicity stuff too. Some days I pick up Michaels or Mike or other varants or a Michael back to back for hours and other days I pickup non-stop guys visiting from Chicago and there isn't even an event, they've all just spontaneously synchronicity with me. Sometimes I pickup exactly same Group I've picked up last year for exactly same event.
> 
> Anyways if you're seeing this persistently and you're having other misfortunes then take a bath once per day for 7 days to purify yourself of a potential Hex. I've been hexed before and lost $25k in stock market and also broke a foot 🦶.
> 
> I now carry Talismans and also powerful magical stones for protection.
> 
> FYI go to mystical shops near you and buy these
> 
> View attachment 666648
> 
> 
> View attachment 666649
> 
> View attachment 666650
> 
> View attachment 666651


😐


----------



## New2This

Anubis said:


> I'm a Brown Natufian boy and I get nothing but white people back to back. What you're experiencing is a Glitch in the Matrix. @Daisey77 knows about the synchronicity stuff too. Some days I pick up Michaels or Mike or other varants or a Michael back to back for hours and other days I pickup non-stop guys visiting from Chicago and there isn't even an event, they've all just spontaneously synchronicity with me. Sometimes I pickup exactly same Group I've picked up last year for exactly same event.
> 
> Anyways if you're seeing this persistently and you're having other misfortunes then take a bath once per day for 7 days to purify yourself of a potential Hex. I've been hexed before and lost $25k in stock market and also broke a foot 🦶.
> 
> I now carry Talismans and also powerful magical stones for protection.
> 
> FYI go to mystical shops near you and buy these
> 
> View attachment 666648
> 
> 
> View attachment 666649
> 
> View attachment 666650
> 
> View attachment 666651


1. We don't need this thread further derailed with your whackadoodle DNA genetics gibberish.

2. @Uberyouber says you need a talisman to work on your Turkish hair transplant. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## New2This

Ummm5487 said:


> so if you're coming against me you are anti-Semitic


I'm "coming against you" because you post bullshit.


----------



## Ummm5487

New2This said:


> I'm "coming against you" because you post bullshit.


I guess it's just a difference in opinion I'm going to be the bigger guy you're right and I'm wrong I'm wrong for calling out my experiences I'm wrong for calling out the evil stuff I see people do because as you would say nobody's doing nothing evil I'm just a crazy conspiracy theorists


----------



## 232439

New2This said:


> 1. We don't need this thread further derailed with your whackadoodle DNA genetics gibberish.
> 
> 2. @Uberyouber says you need a talisman to work on your Turkish hair transplant. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 666653


I didn't mention genetics sir unemployed man taking care of his elderly mom


----------



## Frontier Guy

Following the OP’s logic, I must be the most diverse Lyft driver ever, I’m white, over 50 male, on any given Saturday or Sunday morning, the time I normally work, 60% of my rides are predominantly black/Latino riders from black/Latino areas.


----------



## Atom guy

Huh? I driver for Uber and Lyft and at least 70% of my passengers are black. And I'm a white guy. Ever think that maybe more black people can't afford cars so they need to use ride share? The majority of my passengers are headed to service sector jobs, so they probably don't make enough to afford a car


----------



## New2This

Ummm5487 said:


> I guess it's just a difference in opinion I'm going to be the bigger guy you're right and I'm wrong I'm wrong for calling out my experiences I'm wrong for calling out the evil stuff I see people do because as you would say nobody's doing nothing evil I'm just a crazy conspiracy theorists


Some things you've posted have been spot-on but then you go whackadoodle. 

Not full whackadoodle like Ozzynubis but in a different way. 

I had shitty experiences growing up but I don't assume ALL people of any group are bad.


----------



## Ummm5487

Atom guy said:


> Huh? I driver for Uber and Lyft and at least 70% of my passengers are black. And I'm a white guy. Ever think that maybe more black people can't afford cars so they need to use ride share? The majority of my passengers are headed to service sector jobs, so they probably don't make enough to afford a car


It's weird that essential workers that keep this country going get paid the least... And get the worst reputation as horrible people that contributes nothing


----------



## New2This

Anubis said:


> I didn't mention genetics sir unemployed man taking care of his elderly mom


1. Not in this thread. Yet. I'm sure your DNA screenshots are coming.

2. Not unemployed thankyouverymuch.

3. I was taking care of her. She passed away in April.


----------



## 232439

New2This said:


> 1. Not in this thread. Yet. I'm sure your DNA screenshots are coming.
> 
> 2. Not unemployed thankyouverymuch.
> 
> 3. I was taking care of her. She passed away in April.


Sorry to hear she passed away


----------



## New2This

Anubis said:


> Sorry to hear she passed away


Thank you sir


----------



## Ummm5487

New2This said:


> 1. Not in this thread. Yet. I'm sure your DNA screenshots are coming.
> 
> 2. Not unemployed thankyouverymuch.
> 
> 3. I was taking care of her. She passed away in April.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Ummm5487

New2This said:


> Some things you've posted have been spot-on but then you go whackadoodle.
> 
> Not full whackadoodle like Ozzynubis but in a different way.
> 
> I had shitty experiences growing up but I don't assume ALL people of any group are bad.


It's just enigma.. I'm totally misunderstood and I'm okay with that there's no where that I said everybody from a entire race was bad ..the bad people are bad the good people are good and that's in every group.. I just feel like uber and lyft are part of a group of bad people and it has nothing to do with religion or race this has to do with their actions if you think I'm talking about all Jewish people then you're wrong cuz I've never said all Jewish people was bad and I don't consider Uber and Lyft as Jewish people they're a group of atheists and devil worshipers that will ever this s*** get thick they go and hide behind Judaism because they know people like you going to condemn people like me and call me anti-Semitic


----------



## Ummm5487

New2This said:


> Some things you've posted have been spot-on but then you go whackadoodle.
> 
> Not full whackadoodle like Ozzynubis but in a different way.
> 
> I had shitty experiences growing up but I don't assume ALL people of any group are bad.


I don't even post here much but I think most of what I post to spot on cuz I don't speak on things that I don't know about I think the problem lies in the powers that be has billions of minions there has been programmed to step in and call people anti-Semitic whenever you speak on the evil things that they do and once that anti-semitic word get thrown out there it's like all bets is off all minds are closed... It's like uber and Lyft can get away with instead of giving people raises over the years they have cut pay by nearly 50% or better so we're making less than 2022 than we were in 2015.. and the student loan people and keep on tricking teenagers and to getting hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt over and over and over again because it's okay to call out what's happening but if you call out who's doing it then you can call anti-Semitic my people like you you can't get to a solution until you get to discussing what's happening why it's happening and who's doing it


----------



## thepukeguy

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤
> 
> 
> anymore


I’m not sure that you have cracked any sort of code here. I am as white as uncle Ben’s rice not uncle Ben obviously but his rice. Easily 90% of my Lyft passengers are African-American. Monday in particular not only 90% black but almost exclusively gorgeous young black women. I don’t do Uber anymore but I did for five years and it was pretty much the opposite customers were 90% white.


----------



## Nats121

Ummm5487 said:


> I don't even post here much but I think most of what I post to spot on cuz I don't speak on things that I don't know about I think the problem lies in the powers that be has billions of minions there has been programmed to step in and call people anti-Semitic whenever you speak on the evil things that they do and once that anti-semitic word get thrown out there it's like all bets is off all minds are closed... It's like uber and Lyft can get away with instead of giving people raises over the years they have cut pay by nearly 50% or better so we're making less than 2022 than we were in 2015.. and the student loan people and keep on tricking teenagers and to getting hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt over and over and over again because it's okay to call out what's happening but if you call out who's doing it then you can call anti-Semitic my people like you you can't get to a solution until you get to discussing what's happening why it's happening and who's doing it


The more you try to explain it away the more prejudiced you sound.


----------



## Ummm5487

thepukeguy said:


> I’m not sure that you have cracked any sort of code here. I am as white as uncle Ben’s rice not uncle Ben obviously but his rice. Easily 90% of my Lyft passengers are African-American. Monday in particular not only 90% black but almost exclusively gorgeous young black women. I don’t do Uber anymore but I did for five years and it was pretty much the opposite customers were 90% white.


But if you knew where I live which is a predominantly white college town there's no way I should be sitting still for hours at a time until the few blacks in town needs a ride and then I go to the airport which is a pretty busy airport and predominantly white passengers calling Ubers and lyfts but once again I sit still until black passengers need a ride... But it's all good money is money and I really really hope that what I'm saying is not true but the more I try to unsee it the more I see it ...today I've been getting names like Jamie ..Brad ..Johnny and I go there and I hope that these are white folks and what I believe is not true but nope lyft is sticking to the script


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> The more you try to explain it away the more prejudiced you sound.


Yeah I'm prejudice against the 1% elitist I guess those protesters that they had a few years ago against Wall Street aka the top 1% elitist was prejudice and anti-Semitic because those are the only ones I'm referring to... But I can accept that me and you are in two different worlds with two different ways of thinking and if you have concluded that that makes me a horrible person.. I can live with that


----------



## thepukeguy

Ummm5487 said:


> But if you knew where I live which is a predominantly white college town there's no way I should be sitting still for hours at a time until the few blacks in town needs a ride and then I go to the airport which is a pretty busy airport and predominantly white passengers calling Ubers and lyfts but once again I sit still until black passengers need a ride... But it's all good money is money and I really really hope that what I'm saying is not true but the more I try to unsee it the more I see it ...today I've been getting names like Jamie ..Brad ..Johnny and I go there and I hope that these are white folks and what I believe is not true but nope lyft is sticking to the script


To each their own. I give anybody a ride but I prefer black customers. Can usually talk about sports or music or *****es or whatever. The white people I pick up are usually Karens and if they talk with you at all it’s very condescending.


----------



## Ummm5487

thepukeguy said:


> To each their own. I give anybody a ride but I prefer black customers. Can usually talk about sports or music or *****es or whatever. The white people I pick up are usually Karens and if they talk with you at all it’s very condescending.


I just want to pick up the closest passenger that needs a ride and I don't want my wait time to be dictated by race.. that's all I'm saying I don't want to feel like there's a white person right in front of me requesting a ride but I can't get them and I have to wait 30 minutes for a black person that's across town to request a ride which I've seen happen right in my face but I'm over it shame on me for even being a rideshare driver for this long and putting up with the stuff these people do


----------



## Nats121

I'm a white male and when I deliver in certain towns I get a disproportionately high percentage of black customers even though the town itself is mostly white. There have been times when it's been very disproportionate, like one after another.

Coincidence? Probably. But knowing what I know about Uber's algo patent I certainly wouldn't rule out the possibility that I've been profiled in a "good" way such as getting lots of thumbs up ratings from black customers.

I could take it as a compliment but I'm opposed to ANY agenda in the dispatch of work offers. The closest driver to the restaurant should get the ping, period.


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> I'm a white male and when I deliver in certain towns I get a disproportionately high percentage of black customers even though the town itself is mostly white. There have been times when it's been very disproportionate, like one after another.
> 
> Coincidence? Probably. But knowing what I know about Uber's algo patent I certainly wouldn't rule out the possibility that I've been profiled in a "good" way such as getting lots of thumbs up ratings from black customers.
> 
> I could take it as a compliment but I'm opposed to ANY agenda in the dispatch of work offers. The closest driver to the restaurant should get the ping, period.


Well that we can agree on sorry you feel that me saying this makes me a horrible human being


----------



## Nats121

Ummm5487 said:


> Well that we can agree on sorry you feel that me saying this makes me a horrible human being


I agree with @New2This. Your posts frequently start out making sense and then deteriorate into crackpot conspiracy stuff that undermines your credibility.

I've learned that you can't debate conspiracy mongers such as flat-earthers, 2020 election was stolen, moon landing was a fake, New World Order, Qanon, Uber and Lyft are owned by a cabal, etc. The mongers aren't interested in facts and logic and have an answer for everything even when events occur that contradict their theories.


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> I agree with @New2This. Your posts frequently start out making sense and then deteriorate into crackpot conspiracy stuff that undermines your credibility.
> 
> I've learned that you can't debate conspiracy mongers such as flat-earthers, 2020 election was stolen, moon landing was a fake, New World Order, Qanon, Uber and Lyft are owned by a cabal, etc. The mongers aren't interested in facts and logic and have an answer for everything even when events occur that contradict their theories.


Once again we have that in common I've learned not to argue with people and try to make people see things my way.. but I'll leave you with this A wise man once told me when you see everybody running One direction run the other direction never run with the crowd... Most people think the world is made out of rainbows and marshmallows there's no need to try to convince them that evil is lurking


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> I agree with @New2This. Your posts frequently start out making sense and then deteriorate into crackpot conspiracy stuff that undermines your credibility.
> 
> I've learned that you can't debate conspiracy mongers such as flat-earthers, 2020 election was stolen, moon landing was a fake, New World Order, Qanon, Uber and Lyft are owned by a cabal, etc. The mongers aren't interested in facts and logic and have an answer for everything even when events occur that contradict their theories.


And I guess when you consider the whole slavery the whole Jim Crow the whole black exploitation era... The whole crack era and then given the fact if I turn on the radio I'm going to hear songs telling the world the best thing in life is to murder me thats sponsored by the FCC which is the federal government... I guess it's easy to kind of get the notion that maybe someone somewhere in high places is working against me... But you been a white male and everything there's no way on Earth you can comprehend so it's only natural for me to get pushed back from someone like you


----------



## Dominic_S

I’ve found most black pax use Lyft bc they are cheap. Also a reason I don’t drive for Lyft. Too cheap and too many trips into the ghetto.

OP the app isn’t racist. It’s simply there’s far more black passengers using Lyft instead of Uber due to price


----------



## Ummm5487

Dominic_S said:


> I’ve found most black pax use Lyft bc they are cheap. Also a reason I don’t drive for Lyft. Too cheap and too many trips into the ghetto.
> 
> OP the app isn’t racist. It’s simply there’s far more black passengers using Lyft instead of Uber due to price


You seriously don't do Lyft because it's too many black people... I can't judge you you live in your truth I really don't care who I pick up I just don't want my bottom line and my wait time to be based off race... But I also understand about not wanting to go into the ghetto most days I end up and some of the most crime ridden areas where the most people get shot and I be thinking to myself it's totally not worth it... Google crime rate in Durham North Carolina.. it's substantially higher than the national average and that's where Uber and Lyft especially lyft try to keep me for most of the day... No matter if I'm three towns away somehow some way I always end up back in Durham


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Nats121 said:


> Check out Uber's patent application for dispatch and you'll see how fixated Uber is on appearance such as eye color, hair color, language, ethnic origin, etc.


They have our pictures but how on earth would they know what race the passenger is? By name? Can the algorithm really be that smart to know that a guy named Leroy is a big burly brother from the hood?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Uber's Guber said:


> The criminals called it “racist.” The police called it “criminal profiling,” and all races including white got the courtesy shakedown when something looked shady.
> There’s no denying that the shakedowns were constitutionally problematic, but there’s also no denying it was a very effective measure that kept streets safer and the crime numbers low.
> 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♂️


I take it your a big fan of Rudy Giuliani? 😁


----------



## Ummm5487

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> They have our pictures but how on earth would they know what race the passenger is? By name? Can the algorithm really be that smart to know that a guy named Leroy is a big burly brother from the hood?


The short answer is yes the algorithm is that smart haven't you heard of people saying they mentioned something that they wanted to buy and next thing they know they're getting advertisement on the internet or their email about that thing they mentioned


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Ummm5487 said:


> I remember correctly you brought up the fact the Uber was doing something similar to the redlining and the black neighborhoods.. I don't really understand why you're so passionate about telling me that I accused Uber discriminating I mean Uber and Lyft is owned by the same group of people and they're very racist against black people murderously racist against black people so both Uber and Lyft being racist isnt some unbelievable occurrence


I think your choice of words is going to take a hit towards your creditability. I think most of us understand your beef but when you carelessly keep throwing around the word racist you do lose credibility.

The truth of the matter is when it comes to money 99% of most companies don't see race they only see dollar signs. Now of course if Uber/Lyft have come up with a way by algorithm to pair minorities with minorities all with the hopes of less 1 star ratings, a safer environment, minimizing language barriers, or just a more pleasant overall experience I would not put that past them. To call them outright racist is quite unreasonable.


----------



## Ummm5487

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I think your choice of words is going to take a hit towards your creditability. I think most of us understand your beef but when you carelessly keep throwing around the word racist you do lose credibility.
> 
> The truth of the matter is when it comes to money 99% of most companies don't see race they only see dollar signs. Now of course if Uber/Lyft have come up with a way by algorithm to pair minorities with minorities all with the hopes of less 1 star ratings, a safer environment, minimizing language barriers, or just a more pleasant overall experience I would not put that past them. To call them outright racist is quite unreasonable.


They cut all the drivers pay back in 2015 the trend was the blacker the city the more the driver pay was getting cut the whiter the city the least the driver pay was getting cut Seattle and Portland still makes over a dollar amount Uber try to give Detroit drivers .30 cents a mile when they first did the cut... There was no cut until a bunch of minorities started working for the platform... But then again I will accept that I'm crazy I'm a conspiracy theorist nobody have never done anything racist to minorities and it's all in my head


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> Check out Uber's patent application for dispatch and you'll see how fixated Uber is on appearance such as eye color, hair color, language, ethnic origin, etc.


So you're saying I'm right?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Ummm5487 said:


> They cut all the drivers pay back in 2015 the trend was the blocker the city the more the driver pay was getting cut the whiter the city the least the driver pay was getting cut Seattle and Portland still makes over a dollar amount Uber try to give Detroit drivers .30 cents a mile when they first did the cut... There was no cut into a bunch of minorities started working for the platform... But then again I will accept that I'm crazy I'm a conspiracy theorist nobody have never done anything racist to minorities and it's all in my head


Nobody even hinted that your crazy. I just think that you are confusing manipulation with racism. What you have accused them of is borderline illegal but it makes absolute business sense from a profit perspective. The rates are cheaper in the hood so less profit for Uber/Lyft. They make up for some of the losses by lowering driver pay. I would never drive in the hood on a daily basis doing Rideshare. It would make more financial sense to drive an hour away and double my salary than to stay local for peanuts. Better pay, better tips, and less chance of being robbed/shot. No quest or promo is worth your life.


----------



## Ummm5487

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Nobody even hinted that your crazy. I just think that you are confusing manipulation with racism. What you have accused them of is borderline illegal but it makes absolute business sense from a profit perspective. The rates are cheaper in the hood so less profit for Uber/Lyft. They make up for some of the losses by lowering driver pay. I would never drive in the hood on a daily basis doing Rideshare. It would make more financial sense to drive an hour away and double my salary than to stay local for peanuts. Better pay, better tips, and less chance of being robbed/shot. No quest or promo is worth your life.


You sure no one hinted that I was crazy.. what do it mean when people put up pictures of someone wearing a tinfoil hat underneath your comment... I swear some people are obsessed with the notion that other people cannot comprehend their own reality


----------



## Trafficat

Ummm5487 said:


> I mean if you shake everybody of a particular race down you bound to find something ...I like the idea of the X-ray cameras that they're about to put in place they can spot if you have a gun on you but the ideal of walking up to me and just because I'm a black male thinking you have the right to ramble through my pockets it's very un-American but then again looking at the history it was very American for the majority of America history


We have a right to bear arms. Stop and frisk is a violation of the 2A and the 4A. Seizing guns is unamerican. The cameras should not exist either.


----------



## Yotadriver

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤
> 
> 
> anymore


When I drove for them I noticed they would give me more women (women that felt safer and more comfortable with a woman driver, but never tipped me for not raping them) yes, they are disgusting


----------



## Diamondraider

Ummm5487 said:


> I just want to pick up the closest passenger that needs a ride and I don't want my wait time to be dictated by race.. that's all I'm saying I don't want to feel like there's a white person right in front of me requesting a ride but I can't get them and I have to wait 30 minutes for a black person that's across town to request a ride which I've seen happen right in my face but I'm over it shame on me for even being a rideshare driver for this long and putting up with the stuff these people do


Uber and Lyft completely abandoned the “closest match” in favor of longest waiting pax and other previously mentioned reasons.


----------



## Ummm5487

Trafficat said:


> We have a right to bear arms. Stop and frisk is a violation of the 2A and the 4A. Seizing guns is unamerican. The cameras should not exist either.


If 800 white people was getting murdered in one US city like 800 black people get murdered in Chicago a year it would be warships it would be fighter jets it would be x-ray cameras it will be full-blown crisis mode ..something got to give at some point that is if anyone cares but I honestly don't think no one cares


----------



## Ummm5487

Yotadriver said:


> When I drove for them I noticed they would give me more women (women that felt safer and more comfortable with a woman driver, but never tipped me for not raping them) yes, they are disgusting


There you have it people being arguing with me all day and calling me a crazy conspiracy theorist... When you have basically seen the same pattern


----------



## Trafficat

Ummm5487 said:


> If 800 white people was getting murdered in one US city like 800 black people get murdered in Chicago a year it would be warships it would be fighter jets it would be x-ray cameras it will be full-blown crisis mode ..something got to give at some point that is if anyone cares but I honestly don't think no one cares


Disarming folks doesn't save lives. It only encourages criminals to prey on the weak and disarmed.


----------



## Ummm5487

Trafficat said:


> Disarming folks doesn't save lives. It only encourages criminals to prey on the weak and disarmed.


Gotcha


----------



## Jst1dreamr

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤
> 
> 
> anymore


Lyft has no morals so why would they stop when people like you continue to drive for them. Complaining is worthless unless you personally take steps to change it.


----------



## mrwhts

In the past when I drove Lyft I found most passengers were very racist or plain mean to drivers. They think this is lyft they can be this way.


----------



## Yotadriver

New2This said:


> What group?
> 
> There's an evil secret cabal that runs both Uber and Lyft?


Yes, it’s called Congress. I bet if we looked at how many lawmakers had a stake in these companies it would be HUGE!


----------



## Ummm5487

Yotadriver said:


> Yes, it’s called Congress. I bet if we looked at how many lawmakers had a stake in these companies it would be HUGE!


I Just say the 1% wealthy elites that lobby to Congress... Uber had Congress on board to ban people from driving cars in the next few years and make the roads only accessible to autonomous vehicles.... When you got a hundreds of billions of dollars and you can line lawmakers pockets you really are the one that controls the nation


----------



## Yotadriver

Ummm5487 said:


> There you have it people being arguing with me all day and calling me a crazy conspiracy theorist... When you have basically seen the same pattern


Yes, they don’t want to give us the upfront info so that WE can discriminate…but THEY want to be the o RS that do that for us. I quit picking up women and eventually quit driving for them all together. They would log me out after I finished 2/3 on a streak, countless underaged riders, final straw - not being able to cash out.


----------



## LoLo SF

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm over trying to convince people what's happening.. but it's no coincidence that out of my last 100 trips 98 of them was black or brown and I usually sit still into a black or brown person needs a ride the airport travelers are 90% White or 100% of my airport pickups are black or brown I don't mind picking up anyone I'm like myself but my customers shouldn't be based off race my wait time should not be based off race my income should not be based off race


When you suspect something is wrong, you are most likely correct and what you describe seems suspect to me.


----------



## thepukeguy

Ummm5487 said:


> If 800 white people was getting murdered in one US city like 800 black people get murdered in Chicago a year it would be warships it would be fighter jets it would be x-ray cameras it will be full-blown crisis mode ..something got to give at some point that is if anyone cares but I honestly don't think no one cares


I drive around most of these Chicago areas where Black people are getting killed in large numbers. It’s typically other Black people doing the killing. Occasionally they go at it with the Hispanic gangs in the area but that’s a smaller portion of the killings.

I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this as they are currently a neutered people. Financial superiority and social justice dogma for quite some time has made them predominately beta males. You would have to put 50+ million of them on testosterone supplements before you would even start seeing simple fist fights in large numbers.


----------



## Ummm5487

thepukeguy said:


> I drive around most of these Chicago areas where Black people are getting killed in large numbers. It’s typically other Black people doing the killing. Occasionally they go at it with the Hispanic gangs in the area but that’s a smaller portion of the killings.
> 
> I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this as they are currently a neutered people. Financial superiority and social justice dogma for quite some time has made them predominately beta males. You would have to put 50+ million of them on testosterone supplements before you would even start seeing simple fist fights in large numbers.


Do you think I don't know that it's mostly black on black if not entirely black on black but please don't be holier than thy because I watch forensic files and see episode after episode year after year season after season of white on white murder.. and don't forget less than a hundred years ago whites raised up and killed a hundred million of each other and also don't forget that whites are in Ukraine right now killing somewhere between 50k and 100,000 of each other every month


----------



## OCBob

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤
> 
> 
> anymore


That would be the woke corporation thinking you might be timid with anxiety if you pick up Brandy but with an I. They really mean well and you need to know that their white workers are really looking out for you because you need them to feel good about their white guilt.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

OK, last night I did ten straight rides on Lyft. I politely queried each customer for the following information and received 100% the same answer for these questions:

Do you use both Lyft and Uber? - Answer: Yes

Why do you prefer Lyft tonight - Answer: Much Cheaper!! 

Uber wanted $40 dollars for the same ride Lyft was offering at 22 (I got 10). Not hard to figure why any people will look for the better value. In addition, most passengers said that Uber cars/drivers were dirty and the drivers were unprofessional. All passengers said that when they complained about dirty cards or unprofessional drivers, no compensation was offered. They stopped their patronage of Uber. I do understand that most drivers run both platforms. Nearly all passengers said that Lyft drivers always made them feel comfortable. My ratings so far this week have been 5.0 in all areas. So, It's not racial at all, It's economics. People who perceive themselves as not having much money (which is a trait among all social economic platforms) will look for the best deal not to most expensive deal and most people appreciate that. Since I have been running on Lyft I have been very pleased with many of my passengers as i was while running Uber, at least the vast majority. There have been some I casually pointed out that my dash cam footage goes straight to the internet and is infrared, which makes a difference. But no one wants to feel cheated. Also 100% of the 10 customers were Black. I find a higher mix of passengers on the weekend.


----------



## tohunt4me

Ummm5487 said:


> It's against the civil Rights bill not to let us use the platform at all and plus I'm quite sure the majority of their drivers are people of color but everyone knows most white people are comfortable with other white people only so I guess this is a way for them to make them majority of their customer more comfortable the few times I do get white people they all act like they're scared to death like I'm holding a gun to them or something and from what I was told the algorithm matches things like eye color which is just a slick way of matching races


You should NOT be sitting idle for 20 minutes or more.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

Ummm. I am beginning to see a pattern here with your position and it's starting to look as though you might see a conspiracy on a pool table. You know, where the White ball controls everything on the green space and knocks all other colors (both stripe and solid) off the green space until it gets to the black ball and then is the single ball on the table claiming victory!! Bruh, stop, please stop. Racism DOES exist but it's not EVERYWHERE!! There are other factors why you would sit for 20 min at an airport or anywhere. Like your rating, the volume of incoming flights. whether or not there are many Lyft customers within that location or in that area. To say this wait time is due to race or eye color is beyond conspiracy theory. I am going to suggest you get some help to get your mind rebalanced and I do not mean this suggestion in a condescending or negative manner but to sincerely have you sit and actually talk about your theories and scenarios as you describe them. Your descriptions and theories are disturbingly concerning for you and your passengers.

In addition The Civil Rights Bill has absolutely NOTHING to do with Lyft or Uber's platform use. Your ranting are getting more and more...delusional. Seriously, please seek help BEFORE you take another passenger.


----------



## Ummm5487

Jedi-Uber said:


> Ummm. I am beginning to see a pattern here with your position and it's starting to look as though you might see a conspiracy on a pool table. You know, where the White ball controls everything on the green space and knocks all other colors (both stripe and solid) off the green space until it gets to the black ball and then is the single ball on the table claiming victory!! Bruh, stop, please stop. Racism DOES exist but it's not EVERYWHERE!! There are other factors why you would sit for 20 min at an airport or anywhere. Like your rating, the volume of incoming flights. whether or not there are many Lyft customers within that location or in that area. To say this wait time is due to race or eye color is beyond conspiracy theory. I am going to suggest you get some help to get your mind rebalanced and I do not mean this suggestion in a condescending or negative manner but to sincerely have you sit and actually talk about your theories and scenarios as you describe them. Your descriptions and theories are disturbingly concerning for you and your passengers.
> 
> In addition The Civil Rights Bill has absolutely NOTHING to do with Lyft or Uber's platform use. Your ranting are getting more and more...delusional. Seriously, please seek help BEFORE you take another passenger.


I done got over it and moved on a day and a half ago brother and you have already wrote me two books I didn't even read the first one and here we are on the second book it's okay bro I'm going to go get help thanks ✌... And I know nobody have ever done anything to black people they have never been any hidden agendas towards black people and it's all in my imagination...got it


----------



## Nats121

Jedi-Uber said:


> In addition The Civil Rights Bill has absolutely NOTHING to do with Lyft or Uber's platform use.


It does and it doesn't. 

For pax it does. It's a violation of the law to refuse service to a pax because of race.

On paper, drivers are not covered by the Civil Rights Act because they're not employees.

HOWEVER, in reality they are covered because there's no doubt whatsoever that the govt wouldn't allow a gig company to racially discriminate against drivers. The govt would shut them down if the discrimination didn't stop immediately.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

Ummm5487 said:


> Once again we have that in common I've learned not to argue with people and try to make people see things my way.. but I'll leave you with this A wise man once told me when you see everybody running One direction run the other direction never run with the crowd... Most people think the world is made out of rainbows and marshmallows there's no need to try to convince them that evil is lurking


That old guy wasn't wise at all. People normally and instinctually run from danger as will any living being with God given common sense will do to. Stay or run into the danger and get eaten if you'd like.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

Ummm5487 said:


> I done got over it and moved on a day and a half ago brother and you have already wrote me two books I didn't even read the first one and here we are on the second book it's okay bro I'm going to go get help thanks ✌... And I know nobody have ever done anything to black people they have never been any hidden agendas towards black people and it's all in my imagination...got it


Never said any of that which proves my point. Thank you. Peace


----------



## Ummm5487

Jedi-Uber said:


> That old guy wasn't wise at all. People normally and instinctually run from danger as will any living being with God given common sense will do to. Stay or run into the danger and get eaten if you'd like.


Well you run with the crowd then ...enjoy the rest of your day bro ✌


----------



## Boca Ratman

New2This said:


> I was taking care of her. She passed away in April.


Oh man, that's rough. I'm sorry.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> The whole crack era and then given the fact if I turn on the radio I'm going to hear songs telling the world the best thing in life is to murder me thats sponsored by the FCC which is the federal government...


The FCC doesn't sponsor music. They don't make decisions on what music get aired. 

Music gets air play on radios for two reasons, in general. 
1) people want to hear it. The more people who listen to a station the more the station can charge for advertising. 
2) Payola, the record company is paying the station/ station employees for air play. 

You should be upset with the artist who writes and record the music you're complaining about AND the fans of the music who purchase it and make it a lucrative genre. It's bullshit that you want to blame anybody but the artists and the fans. 





ThrowInTheTowel said:


> They have our pictures but how on earth would they know what race the passenger is?


A lot of my pax think I'm supposed to be a Black guy from my profile picture, I'm not. 



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Nobody even hinted that your crazy. I just think that you are confusing manipulation with racism.


I'm kinda leaning towards crazy




Yotadriver said:


> Yes, it’s called Congress.


😆 🤣 😂 oh boy.


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> The FCC doesn't sponsor music. They don't make decisions on what music get aired.
> 
> Music gets air play on radios for two reasons, in general.
> 1) people want to hear it. The more people who listen to a station the more the station can charge for advertising.
> 2) Payola, the record company is paying the station/ station employees for air play.
> 
> You should be upset with the artist who writes and record the music you're complaining about AND the fans of the music who purchase it and make it a lucrative genre. It's bullshit that you want to blame anybody but the artists and the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my pax think I'm supposed to be a Black guy from my profile picture, I'm not.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda leaning towards crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😆 🤣 😂 oh boy.


I Been in the music industry nearly 30 years but of course you can tell me more about how I work with all your expertise... And of course a group of little young black thugs got together started making music bout killing each other... And when the white men that are own the radio stations MTV and bet and the YouTube algorithm wasn't looking them little poor black boys from the slums went and broadcast their music all over the world and made it pop culture and put aside all the positive music that was out before they started sneaking in all their negative genocide music and them black boys made it a billion dollar industry and no white man had ever cosigned on it no white man has ever encouraged it no white man had ever distributed no white man have anything to do with it ..those are some facts you can take to the bank and deposit and there's no white man pulling the stream behind the scene promoting music that promotes black on black murder








Former Music Exec Describes The Scary Meeting That Resulted In Today's Violent Rap Music







www.google.com


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> The FCC doesn't sponsor music. They don't make decisions on what music get aired.
> 
> Music gets air play on radios for two reasons, in general.
> 1) people want to hear it. The more people who listen to a station the more the station can charge for advertising.
> 2) Payola, the record company is paying the station/ station employees for air play.
> 
> You should be upset with the artist who writes and record the music you're complaining about AND the fans of the music who purchase it and make it a lucrative genre. It's bullshit that you want to blame anybody but the artists and the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my pax think I'm supposed to be a Black guy from my profile picture, I'm not.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda leaning towards crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😆 🤣 😂 oh boy.


Imagining me losing sleep because a FLORIDIAN called me crazy 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> The FCC doesn't sponsor music. They don't make decisions on what music get aired.
> 
> Music gets air play on radios for two reasons, in general.
> 1) people want to hear it. The more people who listen to a station the more the station can charge for advertising.
> 2) Payola, the record company is paying the station/ station employees for air play.
> 
> You should be upset with the artist who writes and record the music you're complaining about AND the fans of the music who purchase it and make it a lucrative genre. It's bullshit that you want to blame anybody but the artists and the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my pax think I'm supposed to be a Black guy from my profile picture, I'm not.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda leaning towards crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😆 🤣 😂 oh boy.


And believe me I have stood up to the people making that music also ...I lost my record deal and was kicked out of my group because I refused to make music that promote drugs or violence.... And I started making spiritual borderline gospel rap and had moderate success but nothing like the success I would have had if I would have made murder music


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> The FCC doesn't sponsor music. They don't make decisions on what music get aired.
> 
> Music gets air play on radios for two reasons, in general.
> 1) people want to hear it. The more people who listen to a station the more the station can charge for advertising.
> 2) Payola, the record company is paying the station/ station employees for air play.
> 
> You should be upset with the artist who writes and record the music you're complaining about AND the fans of the music who purchase it and make it a lucrative genre. It's bullshit that you want to blame anybody but the artists and the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my pax think I'm supposed to be a Black guy from my profile picture, I'm not.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda leaning towards crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😆 🤣 😂 oh boy.


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> The FCC doesn't sponsor music. They don't make decisions on what music get aired.
> 
> Music gets air play on radios for two reasons, in general.
> 1) people want to hear it. The more people who listen to a station the more the station can charge for advertising.
> 2) Payola, the record company is paying the station/ station employees for air play.
> 
> You should be upset with the artist who writes and record the music you're complaining about AND the fans of the music who purchase it and make it a lucrative genre. It's bullshit that you want to blame anybody but the artists and the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my pax think I'm supposed to be a Black guy from my profile picture, I'm not.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda leaning towards crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😆 🤣 😂 oh boy.


"So song about murdering people doesn't fall under the category of explicit content... Right now one of the top rap songs in the country is Kodak Black "super gremlin" where he goes into details about how he already killed a few of his friends and he's going to kill more of his friends and how this is what black youth need to do is kill their friends and they need to take drugs laced with fentanyl that's the entire message of the entire song and then how he's something other than a human he's a demonic subhuman AKA super gremlin.... That song gets heavy rotation on the urban radio stations"





THE FEDERAL COMMUNICATIONS COMMISSION (FCC) IS THE GOVERNMENT AGENCY IN CHARGE OF REGULATING ALL COMMUNICATION IN THE UNITED STATES. THEY’RE ALSO RESPONSIBLE FOR MONITORING EXPLICIT LANGUAGE, CONTENT, AND IMAGES IN PUBLIC BROADCASTING[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> The FCC doesn't sponsor music. They don't make decisions on what music get aired.
> 
> Music gets air play on radios for two reasons, in general.
> 1) people want to hear it. The more people who listen to a station the more the station can charge for advertising.
> 2) Payola, the record company is paying the station/ station employees for air play.
> 
> You should be upset with the artist who writes and record the music you're complaining about AND the fans of the music who purchase it and make it a lucrative genre. It's bullshit that you want to blame anybody but the artists and the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my pax think I'm supposed to be a Black guy from my profile picture, I'm not.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda leaning towards crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😆 🤣 😂 oh boy.


This is Kodak Black's boss man the one who tells him what type of music to put out the one that signs the check the one that holds the check if Kodak don't follow the script


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> This is Kodak Black's boss man the one who tells him what type of music to put out the one that signs the check the one that holds the check if Kodak don't follow the script
> View attachment 666842


You know, you sold me. Kodak black is a victim. He's being forced to put out music about being a pos thug. 

Give me a f***ing break. You're making excuses for a select group's poor behavior. Not only are you making excuses for them you're making them victims.

What the f up and smell the coffee. This may be a shock for you to hear but some black people are bad people. Hold THEM accountable instead of making excuses for them and turning them into victims.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Kodiak Black's song writers


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> You know, you sold me. Kodak black is a victim. He's being forced to put out music about being a pos thug.
> 
> Give me a f***ing break. You're making excuses for a select group's poor behavior. Not only are you making excuses for them you're making them victims.
> 
> What the f up and smell the coffee. This may be a shock for you to hear but some black people are bad people. Hold THEM accountable instead of making excuses for them and turning them into victims.


You just playing your part... I blame Kodak Black and all the other rappers and I blame their handlers and their bosses also everybody gets the blame that's involved you're just going to keep regurgitating talking nonsense and make it seem like you know what you're talking about when you just a simple useless soul babbling on about something you have no clue about you're just one of these people in the world that's worthless and annoying but you're definitely playing your part.... You just in a cycle of arguing for the sake of arguing like a woman... You don't have to respond to me... You're supposed to disagree with me it would concern me if someone like you did agree with me


----------



## nope_nope

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


Yeah, everyone and everything is clearly racist 🙄


----------



## Olboy275

**** lyft and **** there passenger's too.. l yft is only good for filing damage claims... that's the only way you make money with l yft


----------



## LLDSr

Yotadriver said:


> Yes, it’s called Congress. I bet if we looked at how many lawmakers had a stake in these companies it would be HUGE!


If Congress people were smart, they’d all be an energy and oil right now. Uber and Lyft don’t make near the amount of money those guys do, and they can get preferred stock which most people can’t!


----------



## injunred73

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


 I We'll try to guess what's going on in your area but I can say that as a driver who is Caucasian I'm mostly get black and Brown riders. I don't know if that's because the area I drive has a higher population of Brown and black riders. When I have worked other areas I've noticed the but I'll get mostly mostly white riders, But I just tend to work where I am most comfortable. I can't guess whether or not it's discrimination or just the area you are in.


----------



## LLDSr

Ummm5487 said:


> I done got over it and moved on a day and a half ago brother and you have already wrote me two books I didn't even read the first one and here we are on the second book it's okay bro I'm going to go get help thanks ✌... And I know nobody have ever done anything to black people they have never been any hidden agendas towards black people and it's all in my imagination...got it


If I missed a call going to an airport with a rider, I end up sitting in the parking lot for at least 20 minutes. If you go to the airport to pick up rides you’re gonna sit. All the drivers going to the airport with riders are gonna get a ride before you do, it’s just more efficient that way, and it gets the people that are not from that area back out of that area. I’ve sat the Sacramento airport for hours, and I use both Lyft and Uber.


----------



## LLDSr

injunred73 said:


> I We'll try to guess what's going on in your area but I can say that as a driver who is Caucasian I'm mostly get black and Brown riders. I don't know if that's because the area I drive has a higher population of Brown and black riders. When I have worked other areas I've noticed the but I'll get mostly mostly white riders, But I just tend to work where I am most comfortable. I can't guess whether or not it's discrimination or just the area you are in.


Have you registered as a rider for Uber or Lyft? They don’t ask you your race. They don’t ask you your eyecolor. Uber and Lyft do the same thing, try to get the closest person to a rider as possible. That’s why when I get to know a city, I make sure I stay in an area that gets the most calls and has the fewest other drivers in it.


----------



## tmw1735

Racism is still a problem in United States. The tone set at the top by our politicians is giving many an implicit nod that it is OK. The upcoming mid term election would be a chance for us to say even implicit racism is not acceptable. Make your voice heard.


----------



## Lando74

I’m pretty sure I lost a few IQ points skimming through this thread.

Yes, there are racists in this world. No, Lyft isn’t discriminating based on race. It doesn’t matter what color you are, the demographics of Lyft riders is the same. Most of my Lyft riders are POC and low-income white people. Most of my Uber riders are higher income white people. Why? I don’t know. I don’t care, either. That’s just the how it is in my market. I believe at one point Lyft allowed the use of nameless pre-paid debit cards before Uber did, skewing lower income people toward Lyft. They both push diversity in their recruiting and marketing, they’re both based in San Francisco. They’re clearly not racist companies and it’s absurd to think there’s some algorithmic conspiratorial manipulation at play.

I’m white with blonde hair and blue eyes. Some riders have made racist comments toward me. One Asian girl told me I look very “Arian,” and asked how I felt about being Arian. The connotation being I was inherently some kind of Nazi supremacist. Others have made similar subtle and snide comments. I don’t care. If people have prejudiced assumptions of me based solely on my race that’s their issue, not mine. I still get paid.

Overall POC are usually better passengers anyway. They tend to be more polite and respectful. Whites tend to be more entitled, pretentious, condescending and rude. There’s exceptions on both sides and it really comes down to the individual and their character. If you assume someone will be a particular way based on their appearance then you’re the problem, not them.


----------



## rickochey

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


I have over 30k rides between Uber and Lyft. I stopped driving for Lyft 2 years ago. Lyft gives free rides to anyone who complains. Well, its true that the black community takes advantage of the free rides. I have been accused of drunk driving, driving and texting, watching a movie and driving, and some other driving stuff. Meanwhile never had a complaint on Uber with over 17k rides with a 4.9 rating. Lyft and Uber are nothing more than the communist/satanic Social Credit Score platform.


----------



## MrPurple

tmw1735 said:


> Racism is still a problem in United States. The tone set at the top by our politicians is giving many an implicit nod that it is OK. The upcoming mid term election would be a chance for us to say even implicit racism is not acceptable. Make your voice heard.


It's so bad, there's hundreds of fake hate crimes over the past few years. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## MrPurple

Lando74 said:


> I’m pretty sure I lost a few IQ points skimming through this thread.
> 
> Yes, there are racists in this world. No, Lyft isn’t discriminating based on race. It doesn’t matter what color you are, the demographics of Lyft riders is the same. Most of my Lyft riders are POC and low-income white people. Most of my Uber riders are higher income white people. Why? I don’t know. I don’t care, either. That’s just the how it is in my market. I believe at one point Lyft allowed the use of nameless pre-paid debit cards before Uber did, skewing lower income people toward Lyft. They both push diversity in their recruiting and marketing, they’re both based in San Francisco. They’re clearly not racist companies and it’s absurd to think there’s some algorithmic conspiratorial manipulation at play.
> 
> I’m white with blonde hair and blue eyes. Some riders have made racist comments toward me. One Asian girl told me I look very “Arian,” and asked how I felt about being Arian. The connotation being I was inherently some kind of Nazi supremacist. Others have made similar subtle and snide comments. I don’t care. If people have prejudiced assumptions of me based solely on my race that’s their issue, not mine. I still get paid.
> 
> Overall POC are usually better passengers anyway. They tend to be more polite and respectful. Whites tend to be more entitled, pretentious, condescending and rude. There’s exceptions on both sides and it really comes down to the individual and their character. If you assume someone will be a particular way based on their appearance then you’re the problem, not them.


Same. I noticed long ago that most of my Lyft pax were black and more of a mix with Uber. Don't really care, just something I noticed. I don't know if it's rates or marketing. In <1700 rides, I have never had a problem with any pax. Nobody has been rude or inappropriate.


----------



## Ummm5487

rickochey said:


> I have over 30k rides between Uber and Lyft. I stopped driving for Lyft 2 years ago. Lyft gives free rides to anyone who complains. Well, its true that the black community takes advantage of the free rides. I have been accused of drunk driving, driving and texting, watching a movie and driving, and some other driving stuff. Meanwhile never had a complaint on Uber with over 17k rides with a 4.9 rating. Lyft and Uber are nothing more than the communist/satanic Social Credit Score platform. Blacks are evil at the heart and Lyft encourages dishonest behavior by giving free rides.


"Blacks are evil at heart" huh... And what race are you I sure hope you're not white aka the race that invented atomic bombs and use them twice on innocent people and have killed a billion people in the last 500 years and I hope you're not Asian because Asians have done just as much as whites have when it come to even deeds,.. you have to be some indigenous tribe out in the jungle to even be remotely clean enough to make a claim that all blacks are evil


----------



## Ummm5487

MrPurple said:


> It's so bad, there's hundreds of fake hate crimes over the past few years. 🤷🏻‍♂️


It don't have to be physical assaults it could be these jobs keeping certain races at entry level positions making a certain amount of money and then all of a sudden housing prices and rents grows into unaffordable amounts and just like that certain populations can barely afford to survive anymore and no one cares


----------



## Ummm5487

MrPurple said:


> Same. I noticed long ago that most of my Lyft pax were black and more of a mix with Uber. Don't really care, just something I noticed. I don't know if it's rates or marketing. In <1700 rides, I have never had a problem with any pax. Nobody has been rude or inappropriate.


I'm about 30,000 trips in I can't say I haven't had any problems but it's just a handful out of 30,000 doing this job has reinstated my faith in humanity because I pick up strangers all day and night and I'm still here but reading some of these comments it's starting to make me doubt humanity again 🤔


----------



## Ummm5487

MrPurple said:


> Same. I noticed long ago that most of my Lyft pax were black and more of a mix with Uber. Don't really care, just something I noticed. I don't know if it's rates or marketing. In <1700 rides, I have never had a problem with any pax. Nobody has been rude or inappropriate.


It was after my 50th black person in a row that I caught on to the trend.. it took me 3 days and 50 black people to realize the system was rigged especially when I went parking on Duke University campus at the Lyft pick up zone and watch tens of Lily white people order a list right in my face and I sit still for an hour until Shaniqua 15 minutes across town needed a ride... I posted about it on this platform that same night and I was about 2 years ago and I'm back to give an update that Lyft is sticking to that script even more to this day but I'm just about stop driving for Lyft for the simple fact I'm noticing Uber try to get you at least a dollar a mile and Lyft gets you nowhere near there and I'm driving a bigger car and I really need that dollar a mile... I know technically Uber don't pay a dollar amount but technically they do a 10 mile trip will usually get you $10 where I'm at a 10 mile trip will get you about $6.50 with Lyft


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> You know, you sold me. Kodak black is a victim. He's being forced to put out music about being a pos thug.
> 
> Give me a f***ing break. You're making excuses for a select group's poor behavior. Not only are you making excuses for them you're making them victims.
> 
> What the f up and smell the coffee. This may be a shock for you to hear but some black people are bad people. Hold THEM accountable instead of making excuses for them and turning them into victims.


And one last thing of course I blame Kodak Black and I blame the rest of these rappers they are horrible people and they team up with horrible people and do horrible things but with your logic and someone hire a hitman to kill someone only they hit man should go to jail not the one that hired them and that's pure insanity you sound absolutely insane... but I know you're just disagreeing with me for the annoyance of it


----------



## Ummm5487

nope_nope said:


> Yeah, everyone and everything is clearly racist 🙄


No we can look at history and clearly see no one and nothing is racist and nothing racist has ever happened in the world especially towards black people that's a fact you can take to the bank and deposit 😬


----------



## Travis Alex

Calling this racist? Ehhhhhhh, that's bit of a stretch there imo. You would have to do a lot more research to prove that, and it ignores over a solid decade of how each platform has portrayed themselves.

Lyft tends to be the cheaper platform in a lot of cases, especially in lower income areas or areas where money gets tight for people. My first time driving Lyft was 2016, and even then, I found most of the drivers for Lyft were either Women, or POC because the app prided itself on being a better and SAFER alternative than Uber at the time, mainly because there was a TON of publicity at the time for women being attacked by Uber drivers & Uber scamming its drivers and passengers out of money.

I personally did both platforms from 2016-2018 in Boston and most of my rides with Lyft were POC in lower income neighborhoods, and I would get hailed from across town to pick them up. Uber was mostly downtown, college kids, higher income neighborhoods. Most of that is how both platforms have marketed themselves and what stuck. Uber has always been seen as the main stream ride share platform that has prided itself on being higher class. When hailing a Lyft, people still use the phrase "I'll Uber it/Hail and Uber". Lyft will be and has been for a while now, the more diverse platform when it comes to drivers and passengers and is trying to be a friendly neighborhood rideshare that costs less.


----------



## Ping.Me.More

Ummm5487 said:


> don't forget less than a hundred years ago whites raised up and killed a hundred million of each other and also don't forget that whites are in Ukraine right now killing somewhere between 50k and 100,000 of each other every month


Don't throw in wars (country vs country, or tribe vs tribe) to justify your point.
Life on the streets in the big cities is one thing . . .but wars are another, and often
the killing motive has little or nothing to do with race (ie; as in Ukraine). 
So, black on black killings in big cities is what it is.


----------



## Ummm5487

Lando74 said:


> I’m pretty sure I lost a few IQ points skimming through this thread.
> 
> Yes, there are racists in this world. No, Lyft isn’t discriminating based on race. It doesn’t matter what color you are, the demographics of Lyft riders is the same. Most of my Lyft riders are POC and low-income white people. Most of my Uber riders are higher income white people. Why? I don’t know. I don’t care, either. That’s just the how it is in my market. I believe at one point Lyft allowed the use of nameless pre-paid debit cards before Uber did, skewing lower income people toward Lyft. They both push diversity in their recruiting and marketing, they’re both based in San Francisco. They’re clearly not racist companies and it’s absurd to think there’s some algorithmic conspiratorial manipulation at play.
> 
> I’m white with blonde hair and blue eyes. Some riders have made racist comments toward me. One Asian girl told me I look very “Arian,” and asked how I felt about being Arian. The connotation being I was inherently some kind of Nazi supremacist. Others have made similar subtle and snide comments. I don’t care. If people have prejudiced assumptions of me based solely on my race that’s their issue, not mine. I still get paid.
> 
> Overall POC are usually better passengers anyway. They tend to be more polite and respectful. Whites tend to be more entitled, pretentious, condescending and rude. There’s exceptions on both sides and it really comes down to the individual and their character. If you assume someone will be a particular way based on their appearance then you’re the problem, not them.


I mean you're right in a way people of color either have a good conversation with you or they just chill and ride not to sound crazy again but it's almost like lyft know I posted this topic because all of a sudden they have been sending me more white people in the last 2 days and it is an awkwardness especially white women that's by their self.. I've had some very cool white women in the past on Uber but these white women lately have been looking at me like they was petrified and they get in with that nervous energy and I don't want no one scared or nervous getting in my car that don't make for a five-star experience... Maybe that's why the algorithm does what it does to keep people comfortable


----------



## Ummm5487

Ping.Me.More said:


> Don't throw in wars (country vs country, or tribe vs tribe) to justify your point.
> Life on the streets in the big cities is one thing . . .but wars are another, and often
> the killing motive has little or nothing to do with race (ie; as in Ukraine).
> So, black on black killings in big cities is what it is.


That's just a white man talking point to justify all the evil thing the white race have done just call it a war and that means there is no accountability but what's going on in Chicago and places is urban warfare but y'all want to just attribute that to all blacks are bad and savages and animals and natural killers but then the white man go kill 100 million people call it a war all of a sudden is glorified and it's saving Private Ryan and all kinds of silly s*** like that no it's just the white man unleashing his lust to kill... They build all these weapons and then they make up a reason to use them.. that's all all these wars were from world war I world war II to Vietnam to Korea... just whites and Asians using these weapons that they have built


----------



## Ummm5487

Ping.Me.More said:


> Don't throw in wars (country vs country, or tribe vs tribe) to justify your point.
> Life on the streets in the big cities is one thing . . .but wars are another, and often
> the killing motive has little or nothing to do with race (ie; as in Ukraine).
> So, black on black killings in big cities is what it is.


Taking you never have seen a forensic files Marathon... Let me tell you it's a whole lot of gruesome white on white murders


----------



## Ted Fink

Ping.Me.More said:


> Don't throw in wars (country vs country, or tribe vs tribe) to justify your point.
> Life on the streets in the big cities is one thing . . .but wars are another, and often
> the killing motive has little or nothing to do with race (ie; as in Ukraine).
> So, black on black killings in big cities is what it is.


Sidebar: Love the pug in your profile. Pug owner here too. I have five of them.


----------



## MrPurple

Ummm5487 said:


> "Blacks are evil at heart" huh... And what race are you I sure hope you're not white aka the race that invented atomic bombs and use them twice on innocent people and have killed a billion people in the last 500 years and I hope you're not Asian because Asians have done just as much as whites have when it come to even deeds,.. you have to be some indigenous tribe out in the jungle to even be remotely clean enough to make a claim that all blacks are evil


How many lives did the atomic bombs save? Remember that more died on Iwo Jima and Okinawa than Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

A billion lives, huh? Exactly a billion, or what? 

Which remote jungle tribes haven't killed anyone? Bonus: Name a civilization that has never participated in slavery. 

You can make a serious point without absurd hyperbole.


----------



## Ummm5487

MrPurple said:


> How many lives did the atomic bombs save? Remember that more died on Iwo Jima and Okinawa than Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> A billion lives, huh? Exactly a billion, or what?
> 
> Which remote jungle tribes haven't killed anyone? Bonus: Name a civilization that has never participated in slavery.
> 
> You can make a serious point without absurd hyperbole.


So you Take no issue with them saying blacks are evil at heart... You just take issue with me stating historical facts


----------



## sidewazzz

I’m late to the party but let me get this straight…. A black driver is complaining that they are only getting non white pax for a majority of the rides and is claiming Lyft is racist?!?!?! 😂 

tell me what is the difference from a white pax vs a brown or black one? Does the white one pay more when you drop them off

this is seriously the type of “victim” mentality that is the problem in this country today.


----------



## Ummm5487

MrPurple said:


> How many lives did the atomic bombs save? Remember that more died on Iwo Jima and Okinawa than Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> A billion lives, huh? Exactly a billion, or what?
> 
> Which remote jungle tribes haven't killed anyone? Bonus: Name a civilization that has never participated in slavery.
> 
> You can make a serious point without absurd hyperbole.


Tribal warfare and even what happened in Rwanda (which the white man played a heavy role in) cannot amount to European sailing around the world murdering everyone in their path for hundreds of years... I think I read there was something like 100 million native Americans in North and South America before the white man showed up and showed out I read it was somewhere near a hundred million Africans thrown into the Atlantic Ocean during the Atlantic slave trade and then if we count the slaves that died a slave you might as well say that was murder... 100 million dead in the world wars... And I'm quite sure I'm missing out or overlooking a few other conflicts that has happened within the last 500 years ...but I'll take that number down to half a billion but I will not go any lower


----------



## Ummm5487

sidewazzz said:


> I’m late to the party but let me get this straight…. A black driver is complaining that they are only getting non white pax for a majority of the rides and is claiming Lyft is racist?!?!?! 😂
> 
> tell me what is the difference from a white pax vs a brown or black one? Does the white one pay more when you drop them off
> 
> this is seriously the type of “victim” mentality that is the problem in this country today.


Let me break this down to you Poindexter where America been majority White if your independent contractor trying to get customers and your block from getting a majority of the market that's going to directly affect your bottom line that's why McDonald's been told they can no longer sell food to white people or Walmart and Target's been told they can no longer have white customers


----------



## Ummm5487

sidewazzz said:


> I’m late to the party but let me get this straight…. A black driver is complaining that they are only getting non white pax for a majority of the rides and is claiming Lyft is racist?!?!?! 😂
> 
> tell me what is the difference from a white pax vs a brown or black one? Does the white one pay more when you drop them off
> 
> this is seriously the type of “victim” mentality that is the problem in this country today.


But on the same token people like you are just playing your part... 50 years ago and even today people say what's the big deal about whites bombing black kids at churches 150 years ago majority of people say what's the big deal about blacks being enslaved 50 years ago most whites was like what's the big deal about blacks having Jim Crow put on them so you just continuing the tradition you saying what's the big deal about me only been allowed to pick up black people... everybody got a part to play


----------



## kabas09

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


So as a Lyft and Uber driver for the past 7 years I will provide you some clarity on what you are seeing. I'm Caucasian btw... or if you prefer it said different, I'm white AF. Now what you say is interesting and I have wondered some things about the company as well. The truth is a lot of non-white people use Lyft. I have tons of rides on Lyft that are back-to-back-to-back black passengers with the occasional Hispanic or other non-white passengers sprinkled in there, but white passengers are few and far between. Now I live out in a country town where the population is heavily white, so my first 1 or 2 rides are usually a white passenger, at least until I get into town. Uber is a totally different story and it's been a while since I've even done any rides on their platform, but it's a mix. Lyft I think is just very very popular with the non-white folks. I have about 8k rides on each platform and it's been pretty consistently like this.


----------



## Ummm5487

kabas09 said:


> So as a Lyft and Uber driver for the past 7 years I will provide you some clarity on what you are seeing. I'm Caucasian btw... or if you prefer it said different, I'm white AF. Now what you say is interesting and I have wondered some things about the company as well. The truth is a lot of non-white people use Lyft. I have tons of rides on Lyft that are back-to-back-to-back black passengers with the occasional Hispanic or other non-white passengers sprinkled in there, but white passengers are few and far between. Now I live out in a country town where the population is heavily white, so my first 1 or 2 rides are usually a white passenger, at least until I get into town. Uber is a totally different story and it's been a while since I've even done any rides on their platform, but it's a mix. Lyft I think is just very very popular with the non-white folks. I have about 8k rides on each platform and it's been pretty consistently like this.


Well I digress... From what I gather after 2 days of non-stop post on the topic a lot of black and brown people uses lyft... So rather I'm white or black if I drive for Lyft I'm going to be picking up mostly black and brown people which I have absolutely no problem with I just don't want to feel like I'm being blocked from picking up anyone but evidently that might not be the case...gotcha


----------



## Ted Fink

Ummm5487 said:


> Well I digress... From what I gather after 2 days of non-stop post on the topic a lot of black and brown people uses lyft... So rather I'm white or black if I drive for Lyft I'm going to be picking up mostly black and brown people which I have absolutely no problem with I just don't want to feel like I'm being blocked from picking up anyone but evidently that might not be the case...gotcha


Now you got it! Lyft encourages minorities of all kinds to use their service because they portray themselves as inclusive* and also they don't jack prices as high as Uber**

* portray themselves as inclusive but in reality they are just greedy capitalists like Uber. It's just a marketing angle.
** yes, I'm aware that in some cases Lyft jacks prices insanely high but I haven't seen that in my market. Lyft almost never surges at all in my market and when it does it's like $2 or $3.


----------



## Ummm5487

Ted Fink said:


> Now you got it! Lyft encourages minorities of all kinds to use their service because they portray themselves as inclusive* and also they don't jack prices as high as Uber**
> 
> * portray themselves as inclusive but in reality they are just greedy capitalists like Uber. It's just a marketing angle.
> ** yes, I'm aware that in some cases Lyft jacks prices insanely high but I haven't seen that in my market. Lyft almost never surges at all in my market and when it does it's like $2 or $3.


Yeah lyft hardly ever surge even on Saturday night at 2:00 a.m.... and when I need to catch a ride it's ingrained in my black brain that lyft is the one for me...and Uber is the one for the rich folks... So I guess their marketing ploy has worked... Now that you mention it I only hear Lyft commercials on the urban radio stations... I never hear Uber commercials... It's crazy how marketing tactics really program people brains


----------



## Gman67

Ummm5487 said:


> And I know no one ever done anything to black people no one ever does anything to black people it's just a coincidence that I can turn on the radio and hear song that encourage people to murder me but I don't mean any body is doing anything sinister to black people


Maybe you need to change the channel. Just sayin'! I listen to the radio all day long and never have heard any songs encouraging anyone to kill anyone else. Yeah, some of them talk about the highway to hell or shouting at the devil but encouraging killing? Nahh.


----------



## Ted Fink

Ummm5487 said:


> Yeah lyft hardly ever surge even on Saturday night at 2:00 a.m.... and when I need to catch a ride it's ingrained in my black brain that lyft is the one for me...and Uber is the one for the rich folks... So I guess their marketing ploy has worked... Now that you mention it I only hear Lyft commercials on the urban radio stations... I never hear Uber commercials... It's crazy how marketing tactics really program people brains


This is facts. And no doubt, there is racism inherent in the way these companies act, I guess you'd say the corporate persona of Uber is (generally) marketed to rich and white whereas the persona of Lyft is marketed to diverse and poor. That being said, I'm in a college town, so it tends to divide the riders a little differently. Those who care about the cost use Lyft and those who want the fastest pickup and don't care about the cost use Uber. I'm overgeneralizing here, but that's about how it splits.


----------



## Ted Fink

Gman67 said:


> Maybe you need to change the channel. Just sayin'! I listen to the radio all day long and never have heard any songs encouraging anyone to kill anyone else. Yeah, some of them talk about the highway to hell or shouting at the devil but encouraging killing? Nahh.


Rideshare driving is the highway to hell... lol


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo

mrwhts said:


> In the past when I drove Lyft I found most passengers were very racist or plain mean to drivers. They think this is lyft they can be this way.


I drove exclusively for Lyft for 3 years. 12,500 rides. In certain areas of the city I drive in I’d see my ratings take a hit and 4 times I had customers make something up complaining about me. The 4th time a woman told them I said something sexual to her. 
it didn’t matter what I said and they didn’t care about my 4.8-5.0 consistent rating or all the customers that loved the conversation and comedy I do. 
the result: Deactivated!!
7,000 rides with Uber and not one complaint.


----------



## Ummm5487

Gman67 said:


> Maybe you need to change the channel. Just sayin'! I listen to the radio all day long and never have heard any songs encouraging anyone to kill anyone else. Yeah, some of them talk about the highway to hell or shouting at the devil but encouraging killing? Nahh.


I keep it on the pop station or I listen to my own music most of the day but I do know what's on the urban radio stations and this song right here is the most played song on the urban radio stations right now one of many that got this same topic "murder kill kill drugs drugs"


----------



## Sydney Uber

Gman67 said:


> Maybe you need to change the channel. Just sayin'! I listen to the radio all day long and never have heard any songs encouraging anyone to kill anyone else. Yeah, some of them talk about the highway to hell or shouting at the devil but encouraging killing? Nahh.


“Highway to Hell!” By AC/DC
Great Aussie Hard Rock!


----------



## Ummm5487

Gman67 said:


> Maybe you need to change the channel. Just sayin'! I listen to the radio all day long and never have heard any songs encouraging anyone to kill anyone else. Yeah, some of them talk about the highway to hell or shouting at the devil but encouraging killing? Nahh.


This is one of my songs right here I made the beats I write the lyrics I do the engineering I'm a one man band


----------



## Ummm5487

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> I drove exclusively for Lyft for 3 years. 12,500 rides. In certain areas of the city I drive in I’d see my ratings take a hit and 4 times I had customers make something up complaining about me. The 4th time a woman told them I said something sexual to her.
> it didn’t matter what I said and they didn’t care about my 4.8-5.0 consistent rating or all the customers that loved the conversation and comedy I do.
> the result: Deactivated!!
> 7,000 rides with Uber and not one complaint.


You were deactivated from Lyft or Uber... And what was their reason


----------



## 7DellUberEats7

Wow, naming names associated with black people, color people, they don't have as much money, they ride the bus or catch rides with others, they aren't as generous with tips and all the other bs said from what I've read here seems to me you're the ones that have the most racist tendencies, I've driven both platforms and had equal amounts of black and white people and what I've noticed is people are full of s$#t and racist to a degree but in my life I know who is worse, the ones that talk down to you or treat you as if they are doing you a favor and so far as tips you be better off tipping yourself because those asshats whiny scum of the earth types never tip but expect the world to lie down at their feet and then get upset when they don't get their way, then lie on you to make your life miserable because they're miserable, no one is better than the other, the evil that has been done over time is evident who is worse, I just wish you would stop playing the victim and stop expecting to be treated as if you're better because you're not, you're going to be treated the exact way you treat others and until you get it it will remain the same and won't change, the ignorance of how you think all people of color are is really laughable and shows how stupid some can be, the vibe you give off will be the vibe you receive from me so when you see me and clutch your pearls or purse I'll be clutching my wallet the same way, when you see me and double check your car doors I'll be triple checking mine the threat you feel from me is equal to if not more the threat I feel from you but all that is lost on those who feel that way because of how they continue to think they are somehow better, you can feel however the eff you want but please believe the feeling is mutual and will be reciprocated. Now I know I went off on a tangent that is completely off from where this post began but it is what it is and goes both ways, and one last thing, before you feel the need to tell me about my grammar or the lack of most punctuation know I don't give a puc, take it up with Jesus for all I care now, as you were


----------



## Ummm5487

7DellUberEats7 said:


> Wow, naming names associated with black people, color people, they don't have as much money, they ride the bus or catch rides with others, they aren't as generous with tips and all the other bs said from what I've read here seems to me you're the ones that have the most racist tendencies, I've driven both platforms and had equal amounts of black and white people and what I've noticed is people are full of s$#t and racist to a degree but in my life I know who is worse, the ones that talk down to you or treat you as if they are doing you a favor and so far as tips you be better off tipping yourself because those asshats whiny scum of the earth types never tip but expect the world to lie down at their feet and then get upset when they don't get their way, then lie on you to make your life miserable because they're miserable, no one is better than the other, the evil that has been done over time is evident who is worse, I just wish you would stop playing the victim and stop expecting to be treated as if you're better because you're not, you're going to be treated the exact way you treat others and until you get it it will remain the same and won't change, the ignorance of how you think all people of color are is really laughable and shows how stupid some can be, the vibe you give off will be the vibe you receive from me so when you see me and clutch your pearls or purse I'll be clutching my wallet the same way, when you see me and double check your car doors I'll be triple checking mine the threat you feel from me is equal to if not more the threat I feel from you but all that is lost on those who feel that way because of how they continue to think they are somehow better, you can feel however the eff you want but please believe the feeling is mutual and will be reciprocated. Now I know I went off on a tangent that is completely off from where this post began but it is what it is and goes both ways, and one last thing, before you feel the need to tell me about my grammar or the lack of most punctuation know I don't give a puc, take it up with Jesus for all I care now, as you were


Thanks Passionate heartfelt response... You really just taught me a lot about life will be great at whatever you do 👍....🤣


----------



## Gary_Philly

I only drove for Uber so I don't know about driving for Lyft, but I never had this kind of problem. I drove all races all the time. I knew what kind of rides I was gonna get based on the neighborhoods I chose to work. I preferred shorter trips rather than longer trips that took me far from where I wanted to be. Race was never really an issue. But I did try play music I thought the pax would like, and that helped me get tips. A couple times I let some drunk white kids play music, and it was uncomfortable having them "sing" lyrics with the N word in them. So I just stop letting them use the aux, lol. Now as a rider, I will often open both apps and see which one is cheaper at that time, and usually it's Lyft here in Philly.


----------



## MightyNorff

thepukeguy said:


> I drive around most of these Chicago areas where Black people are getting killed in large numbers. It’s typically other Black people doing the killing. Occasionally they go at it with the Hispanic gangs in the area but that’s a smaller portion of the killings.
> 
> I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this as they are currently a neutered people. Financial superiority and social justice dogma for quite some time has made them predominately beta males. You would have to put 50+ million of them on testosterone supplements before you would even start seeing simple fist fights in large numbers.


----------



## Glenn78

I’m white, and most of my Lyft passengers are black. I should add black people in general don’t tip. Does that mean they’re racist?


----------



## MightyNorff

You don’t see white on white crimes because you’re blind to that type of killings and racism. Ukraine and Russia comes to mind? They have more bodies everyday than at other countries per day. Stop being ignorant and naive.


----------



## adamunk

mrwhts said:


> In the past when I drove Lyft I found most passengers were very racist or plain mean to drivers. They think this is lyft they can be this way.


What, exactly, makes you think Lyft is racist? Most people use both platforms to get rides when they can.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> . but I know you're just disagreeing with me for the annoyance of it


No, I'm really not. From your posts, specifically the ones that blame the fcc and and Craig Kallman CEO of Atlantic Records, you shift blame from the root and make the artists victims. 

Do you really not see how what you are writing does that? 



Ummm5487 said:


> "So song about murdering people doesn't fall under the category of explicit content..


Unfortunately, no. The first ammendment protects speech that we don't agree with as well as speech we do. 



Ummm5487 said:


> You just in a cycle of arguing for the sake of arguing like a woman...


I don't know if I want to comment on the hypocrisy or the misogyny first. 



Ummm5487 said:


> You're supposed to disagree with me it would concern me if someone like you did agree with me


Someone like me? Please, tell me about me.


----------



## ubergrind

Glenn78 said:


> I’m white, and most of my Lyft passengers are black. I should add black people in general don’t tip. Does that mean they’re racist?


I find this to be the opposite. I’ve had black and brown people hand me whatever they can find in their pocketbooks / wallets … usually a dollar or two but is something. Millennials and gen z white women rarely tip. Usually the ones that do are the crunchy tree hugger good vibes type. I’ve considered cancelling on them when I see their names pop up Kylie , hallie, whatever it may be. Not only do they not tip but they’re going to be your problem children and act the most entitled. Foot on your consoles , asking to make stops, talking loud af with their drunk friends. Asking for an aux chord so they can hear their music in their Uber. I haven’t yet done it but I could likely increase my profits by just avoiding anyone with a millennial / gen z name. Just don’t like this group one bit.To clarify I am a millennial myself and I detest avocado toast.

I do drive in predominately white areas and in the past focused solely on airport trips. If you want to increase your tips deal with passengers who are going to the airport. The percentage of tips has dropped since I moved to a new market and focused on shorter trips with fuel prices going up . People who are daily commuters aren’t going to statistically tip as often as people who are traveling for business. When I was doing airport only in denver I’d say 70-80% of my passengers tipped. It’s prob about 15-20 % now and I’m very strategic about when I go to the airport. No surprise of these airport rides about 70-80 % tip.


----------



## Dwayne B

Ummm5487 said:


> "Blacks are evil at heart" huh... And what race are you I sure hope you're not white aka the race that invented atomic bombs and use them twice on innocent people and have killed a billion people in the last 500 years and I hope you're not Asian because Asians have done just as much as whites have when it come to even deeds,.. you have to be some indigenous tribe out in the jungle to even be remotely clean enough to make a claim that all blacks are evil


I don't care either way but POC sold their own people to slave ship owners so they could be trafficked around the world ...every race and culture of people has done bad crap to each other some of the genocide happening in Africa is truly sickening so let's not act like one race is better than another when it comes down to being purely evil all races do some pretty messed up chit.


----------



## Ummm5487

MightyNorff said:


> You don’t see white on white crimes because you’re blind to that type of killings and racism. Ukraine and Russia comes to mind? They have more bodies everyday than at other countries per day. Stop being ignorant and naive.


I was just told that we can't include wars when we talk about white people killing white people because when white people call it a war that mean it's a license to kill without any repercussions or accountability you just got to call it a war and then there's no accountability.. so they killed a hundred million people less than 100 years ago and there's no accountability there's no calling them violent because it was a war ... That's white man logic 101


----------



## Ummm5487

Dwayne B said:


> I don't care either way but POC sold their own people to slave ship owners so they could be trafficked around the world ...every race and culture of people has done bad crap to each other some of the genocide happening in Africa is truly sickening so let's not act like one race is better than another when it comes down to being purely evil all races do some pretty messed up chit.


Nobody have systematically attacked every race on the Earth except for white people most people keep the violence within themselves which is not any better but white people will go into other people Homeland and kill them All... That's unique to white people and white people only... There's no history of black Africans going into European or Asian Nations and killing everybody


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> No, I'm really not. From your posts, specifically the ones that blame the fcc and and Craig Kallman CEO of Atlantic Records, you shift blame from the root and make the artists victims.
> 
> Do you really not see how what you are writing does that?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, no. The first ammendment protects speech that we don't agree with as well as speech we do.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I want to comment on the hypocrisy or the misogyny first.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone like me? Please, tell me about me.


Lol.. you're funny I can't even get mad at people like you I'm only responding to you out of sheer entertainment.. but let me say this again I had a few million dollar record deals on the table for me I was in a pretty successful rap group I was the leader all my partners in the group were gangbangers... I grew up in a gang infested area that looks like a third world country ..but from the onset of gangster rap being pushed by the mass media I knew what was up ..I knew some evil was at play I preached against it ..all my homies rapped gangster rap while I was the one rapping we're all Brothers in need to stop killing each other ... You should see the videos of the fights we used to have in the studio of me trying to tell my partner's in the group how wrong they are for glamorizing violence....we had a record deal on the table for millions of dollars and they said we cannot go forward it with this record deal until your one member which was me.. could get on board with making music that's detrimental to black youth... and after begging and pleading with me to change my lyrics in a more negative direction I was kicked out the group and the group was disbanded and with me being the producer of the group I had some pretty dangerous guys ready to take my life over my refusal to make gangster rap and like I said there's enough blame to go around and I absolutely blame the artist and I also blame the ones that paid the artist to do this... Like I said with your logic when someone pays a Hitman to kill someone only they hit man should go to jail not the one that paid them and that's an insane logic which is not surprising the most guys like you I wouldn't say are insane but you are completely clueless about most of the things that you babble on about and then you're stuck on stupid because no matter how much proof I can show you that black people and black people alone did not make gangster rap pop culture ..you're still going to keep regurgitating that same blatantly ignorant false narrative


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> And one last thing of course I blame Kodak Black and I blame the rest of these rappers they are horrible people and they team up with horrible people and do horrible things but with your logic and someone hire a hitman to kill someone only they hit man should go to jail not the one that hired them and that's pure insanity you sound absolutely insane...


You know in this comparison the record company would be the retail store that sold the bullets to the hit man for gun he used to kill the person he was hired to kill. Maybe they're the ammo manufacturer at best. 

To me, it's like like you're blaming drug addicts for the crimes drug dealers commit. If the junkies didn't buy the drugs these poor dealers wouldn't have committed the crimes.


----------



## Ummm5487

Gary_Philly said:


> I only drove for Uber so I don't know about driving for Lyft, but I never had this kind of problem. I drove all races all the time. I knew what kind of rides I was gonna get based on the neighborhoods I chose to work. I preferred shorter trips rather than longer trips that took me far from where I wanted to be. Race was never really an issue. But I did try play music I thought the pax would like, and that helped me get tips. A couple times I let some drunk white kids play music, and it was uncomfortable having them "sing" lyrics with the N word in them. So I just stop letting them use the aux, lol. Now as a rider, I will often open both apps and see which one is cheaper at that time, and usually it's Lyft here in Philly.


I used to try to play the radio and guess what type of music my passenger would like by their appearance and I could never get it right... One thing I learned most white college students and white high schoolers like hardcore gangster rap


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> Like I said with your logic when someone pays a Hitman to kill someone only they hit man should go to jail


Do you really believe that these guys are only thugs and commit crimes because some record executive is telling them to?


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> You know in this comparison the record company would be the retail store that sold the bullets to the hit man for gun he used to kill the person he was hired to kill. Maybe they're the ammo manufacturer at best.
> 
> To me, it's like like you're blaming drug addicts for the crimes drug dealers commit. If the junkies didn't buy the drugs these poor dealers wouldn't have committed the crimes.


The record label owners would be The conspirator that pay the Hitman and you know it and you just being ignorant and annoying at this point... The people at the record stores will be like the stores that sell the guns but they're not even any more record stores the record label controls the internet also so now it's just the conspirator and the Hitman and you know it you're just doing everything you can to keep the white man from having accountability for his hand in the black genocide has been going on for the last 30 years when he's the orchestrator of it... I can tell you are really a miserable soul that tries to spread misery as much as you can.. the writing is on the wall but you just refuse to read it


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> Do you really believe that these guys are only thugs and commit crimes because some record executive is telling them to?


It's not about what the rapper is or isn't it's about who they music is marketed to... I was once a black youth that had gangster rap marketed to me when I wanted to be like Theo Huxtable and before I know all of a sudden I wanted to be a gun toting gang banger... Even with all the studies that show listening to gangster rap make youth more violent you're still going to sit here and argue with me for days at a time that there's no correlation or you going to argue with me that broke black people in the hood are the ones that made gangster rap pop culture and distributed it all over the planet ... I was once a rapper myself I was the only one in the group that wasn't against the rapper we lost a million dollar deal because I refused to become a gangster rapper...


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> I can tell you are really a miserable soul that tries to spread misery as much as you can.. the writing is on the wall but


Stop with the personal attacks. I apologize for my comment calling you crazy. I was going for a cheap laugh and it was wrong. I was wrong and I sincerely apologize.






Ummm5487 said:


> record label owners would be The conspirator that pay the Hitman and you know it and you just being ignorant and annoying at this point...


Oh bullshit. Your back to shifting blame. The record company is the gun store who open a store in a crime riddled neighborhood. If no one hire the hitman, there is no murder. These thug rappers are thugs first, with or without the record company. Do record companies exploit them? Oh hell yes. Is there a bunch of young kids out there influenced by these thugs making millions? Most definitely. 

I can understand your point of veiw and there is some truth in it. I wouldn't have even commented if you'd have shared the blame, initially, between the thugs and everyone else who profits from their crimes. But you didn't and are you still seem to be trying to make them victims and pass tje blame on. That's bullshit and you know it. The thugs are thugs because they are bad people. Hold them accountable along with conspirators. 

The record companies are scumbags who only care about making money regardless of the social consequences. 

You know, you and I would probably get along in person or at least have some good conversations. This mode of conversation isn't ideal and makes passionate discussion hard.


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> Stop with the personal attacks. I apologize for my comment calling you crazy. I was going for a cheap laugh and it was wrong. I was wrong and I sincerely apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit. Your back to shifting blame. The record company is the gun store who open a store in a crime riddled neighborhood. If no one hire the hitman, there is no murder. These thug rappers are thugs first, with or without the record company. Do record companies exploit them? Oh hell yes. Is there a bunch of young kids out there influenced by these thugs making millions? Most definitely.
> 
> I can understand your point of veiw and there is some truth in it. I wouldn't have even commented if you'd have shared the blame, initially, between the thugs and everyone else who profits from their crimes. But you didn't and are you still seem to be trying to make them victims and pass tje blame on. That's bullshit and you know it. The thugs are thugs because they are bad people. Hold them accountable along with conspirators.
> 
> The record companies are scumbags who only care about making money regardless of the social consequences.
> 
> You know, you and I would probably get along in person or at least have some good conversations. This mode of conversation isn't ideal and makes passionate discussion hard.


Once the curse words come out that means all logic in the argument has ended and it's just being done for pure annoyance at this point that's why I only read the first two words and I'm done you're right the white men that own the record labels that pay the black men to put out genocide music have no clue let the black men are putting out genocide music and has no culpability in the genocide


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> It's not about what the rapper is or isn't it's about who they music is marketed to... I was once a black youth that had gangster rap marketed to me when I wanted to be like Theo Huxtable and before I know all of a sudden I wanted to be a gun toting gang banger... Even with all the studies that show listening to gangster rap make youth more violent you're still going to sit here and argue with me for days at a time that there's no correlation or you going to argue with me that broke black people in the hood are the ones that made gangster rap pop culture and distributed it all over the planet ... I was once a rapper myself I was the only one in the group that wasn't against the rapper we lost a million dollar deal because I refused to become a gangster rapper...


Here's a thought I just had. Not so much on this comment but our discussion in general. 

To me, you blaming the record executives and the fcc would be like me blaming the movie companies for the Mafia. 

Should we blame Martin Scorsese for all crime in New York because of Goodfellas? 
All crime in Boston because of The Departed? Do we blame the movie companies who financed those films?


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> Here's a thought I just had. Not so much on this comment but our discussion in general.
> 
> To me, you blaming the record executives and the fcc would be like me blaming the movie companies for the Mafia.
> 
> Should we blame Martin Scorsese for all crime in New York because of Goodfellas?
> All crime in Boston because of The Departed? Do we blame the movie companies who financed those films?


In the 1990s the movie industry was in full tilt boogie and destroying the image of the black man they actually had a black movie full of black man doing a bunch of nonsense called menace to society... It was about five or six more movies with that same thing coming back to back so yeah the mass media has played a big hand and not only destroying the black men but destroying the image of the black man and the black man had played right into their hands so like I said there's culpability from all angles are you really saying the fact that the record industry decided to invest in private prisons and used rap music as a way to fill those private prisons don't mean that they play any part in Black criminality they have zero culpability in your world huh.. I bet they do


----------



## Gary_Philly

Ummm5487 said:


> I used to try to play the radio and guess what type of music my passenger would like by their appearance and I could never get it right... One thing I learned most white college students and white high schoolers like hardcore gangster rap


Correct!! I thought that was kinda interesting.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> the curse words come out that means all logic in the argument has ended and it's just being done for pure annoyance


I had to go back and read my post because I didn't remember cursing. 
Yeah I can be crude at times. I did not direct a cures at you and I'm sorry you're offended, that was truly not my intent. I meant it simply as an exclamation of disagreement, and not to be offensive.


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> I had to go back and read my post because I didn't remember cursing.
> Yeah I can be crude at times. I did not direct a cures at you and I'm sorry you're offended, that was truly not my intent. I meant it simply as an exclamation of disagreement, and not to be offensive.


Whatever I'm a big boy I can take a cuss word... No need to apologize and I'm just let it go I understand what you're saying.. the general public and just regular people was not meant to see the hidden hands and I can keep repeating that there are hidden hands till I'm blue in the face and people are going to just call me crazy or anti-Semitic


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> I had to go back and read my post because I didn't remember cursing.
> Yeah I can be crude at times. I did not direct a cures at you and I'm sorry you're offended, that was truly not my intent. I meant it simply as an exclamation of disagreement, and not to be offensive.


And like I explained one time before and like I want to explain and then I'm going to shut it down cuz this becoming tiresome ...you're behind your computer with a whole long life ahead of you where people aren't hunting you down... I'm a young black man that turns 40 tomorrow and can't believe it myself because 40 is old for a young black man and still at any moment now all I got to do is come across the wrong little thug hyped up off this music and my lights is out... where I'm from thugs are catching black men in traffic and gunning them down as they drive in their cars ...so I have no incentive and no time to sugarcoat to lie to be delusional to shift blame... if I'm on The chopping block I'm going to get down to the bottom of why I'm on the chopping block and who put me there so this is definitely a subject that I'm an expert in ..because I'm also a subject in it ..it's a little offensive when non-black especially white men sit back and try to tell me they know more about my reality then I know when in actuality they don't know nor do they care anything about my reality and what I face on a day-to-day basis.. any moment some thug going to see me figured I got on the wrong color coat wrong color hst wrong color shoes and that's where it's going to end right there.. so I don't have time to lie or mislead or to shift blame I'm going to tell you like it is


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> In the 1990s the movie industry was in full tilt boogie and destroying the image of the black man they actually had a black movie full of black man doing a bunch of nonsense called menace to society... It was about five or six more movies with that same thing coming back to back so yeah the mass media has played a big hand and not only destroying the black men but destroying the image of the black man and the black man had played right into their hands so like I said there's culpability from all angles are you really saying the fact that the record industry decided to invest in private prisons and used rap music as a way to fill those private prisons don't mean that they play any part in Black criminality they have zero culpability in your world huh.. I bet they do


We're going in circles. It's like arguing what came first, the chicken or the egg. 

If there's money to be made, someone is going to exploit that. The godfather came out in the 70s
Scarface the early 80s.

I lived in New York in the 70s. 
I lived in south FL in the 80s.

I've profited from the lifestyle depicted in those films. I've been and know many, many people who were victims of crimes depicted in those films. Any bad behavior from me I blame on me, 100% me. I have to live with that. I'm not that person now. Honestly 
I'm disgusted with some of my pady behavior, but is was l me. Was I influenced by Scarface or goodfellas? 

Eh, I don't know, maybe, maybe not. Would I have behaved the way I did if I didn't see those movies? Oh, almost definitely I would have. 


Crimes committed against me, people know, I blame on the criminals not 20th century fox or Martin Scorsese. That's all I'm saying. 

I do understand, and even agree with you to an extent. You just come across as trying to shift the blame. 

Again, I think in person we'd get along and I'd enjoy having this discussion. This is a difficult platform to get into such passionate debates.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ummm5487 said:


> And like I explained one time before and like I want to explain and then I'm going to shut it down cuz this becoming tiresome ...you're behind your computer with a whole long life ahead of you where people aren't hunting you down... I'm a young black man that turns 40 tomorrow and can't believe it myself because 40 is old for a young black man and still at any moment now all I got to do is come across the wrong little thug hyped up off this music and my lights is out... where I'm from thugs are catching black men in traffic and gunning them down as they drive in their cars ...so I have no incentive and no time to sugarcoat to lie to be delusional to shift blame... if I'm on The chopping block I'm going to get down to the bottom of why I'm on the chopping block and who put me there so this is definitely a subject that I'm an expert in ..because I'm also a subject in it ..it's a little offensive when non-black especially white men sit back and try to tell me they know more about my reality then I know when in actuality they don't know nor do they care anything about my reality and what I face on a day-to-day basis.. any moment some thug going to see me figured I got on the wrong color coat wrong color hst wrong color shoes and that's where it's going to end right there.. so I don't have time to lie or mislead or to shift blame I'm going to tell you like it is



Happy early birthday! 40 is is well in my rearveiw mirror. Enjoy your day. 

You're right, I can't see things from your eyes and you can't from mine.

But we can try.


----------



## Ummm5487

Boca Ratman said:


> Happy early birthday! 40 is is well in my rearveiw mirror. Enjoy your day.
> 
> You're right, I can't see things from your eyes and you can't from mine.
> 
> But we can try.


Thx


----------



## Mojambo

I’m not sure exactly what’s going on, but I’ve been driving for Lyft for over 7 years and given over 12,000 rides.

I’ve noticed a substantial increase in the amount of black passengers on Lyft over the last few months. I don’t think it’s just a coincidence, it’s like a 50% increase. Some days, seems like 2/3 of my passengers are black. And this isn’t even in just the black neighborhoods, it’s across the whole city. I usually avoid the black neighborhoods unless I’m using destination mode. It was never like this before.

To be honest, I really don’t like this because I know there is some type of manipulation going on. Combined with the black culture that is being shoved down our throats forcefully by the media & government, it just makes me resent it even more. It’s true—they’re less likely to tip, some of them are obnoxious and loud (moreso than other races), and some of them are also uncomfortable to drive for obvious reasons of safety concerns.

Call me whatever names you like. I’m just telling the truth. I probably won’t be doing this gig much longer because of it. One less quality driver on the market. Thanks Lyft! Thanks communism! Thanks George Soros! 🤡


----------



## HTXDriver713

Ummm5487 said:


> I Just say the 1% wealthy elites that lobby to Congress... Uber had Congress on board to ban people from driving cars in the next few years and make the roads only accessible to autonomous vehicles.... When you got a hundreds of billions of dollars and you can line lawmakers pockets you really are the one that controls the nation


Sounds like utter nonsense. I guess only YOU are privy to such information. People are tired of this make-believe b.s.


----------



## UberStreets

thepukeguy said:


> I drive around most of these Chicago areas where Black people are getting killed in large numbers. It’s typically other Black people doing the killing. Occasionally they go at it with the Hispanic gangs in the area but that’s a smaller portion of the killings.
> 
> I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this as they are currently a neutered people. Financial superiority and social justice dogma for quite some time has made them predominately beta males. You would have to put 50+ million of them on testosterone supplements before you would even start seeing simple fist fights in large numbers.





thepukeguy said:


> I drive around most of these Chicago areas where Black people are getting killed in large numbers. It’s typically other Black people doing the killing. Occasionally they go at it with the Hispanic gangs in the area but that’s a smaller portion of the killings.
> 
> I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this as they are currently a neutered people. Financial superiority and social justice dogma for quite some time has made them predominately beta males. You would have to put 50+ million of them on testosterone supplements before you would even start seeing simple fist fights in large numbers.


To thepukeguy: Wait. What? Did you just say, "I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this"?

Are you not watching the same news everybody else is watching?

White guys go into their own schools and shoot up dozens of WHITE children every other day in America. White guys commit 100% of the mass shootings at white malls, white concerts, white Walmarts, and white schools. Black guys don't go into their schools and shoot up black children. When you see black guys killing each other, it's because of retaliation of some kind. Not saying it's right. But black guys damn sure aren't doing the kinds of mass shootings that white guys are doing in their own neighborhoods.


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> Do you think I don't know that it's mostly black on black if not entirely black on black but please don't be holier than thy because I watch forensic files and see episode after episode year after year season after season of white on white murder.. and don't forget less than a hundred years ago whites raised up and killed a hundred million of each other and also don't forget that whites are in Ukraine right now killing somewhere between 50k and 100,000 of each other every month


We need to all stop it with the "Black on Black" crime narrative. White guys go into their own schools and shoot up dozens of WHITE children every other day in America. White guys commit 100% of the mass shootings at white malls, white concerts, white Walmarts, and white schools. Black guys don't go into their schools and shoot up black children. When you see black guys killing each other, it's because of retaliation of some kind. Not saying it's right. But black guys damn sure aren't doing the kinds of mass shootings that white guys are doing in their own neighborhoods.


----------



## UberStreets

Boca Ratman said:


> You know, you sold me. Kodak black is a victim. He's being forced to put out music about being a pos thug.
> 
> Give me a f***ing break. You're making excuses for a select group's poor behavior. Not only are you making excuses for them you're making them victims.
> 
> What the f up and smell the coffee. This may be a shock for you to hear but some black people are bad people. Hold THEM accountable instead of making excuses for them and turning them into victims.


To Boca Ratman:

If you know anything about the music industry, you'd know that music execs absolutely have the last say on what type of music black artists put out. Rap/hip-hop music is the highest selling genre across the globe. And according to Billboard soundscan, white suburban kids are the number one buyers of rap music. Why? Because they are entertained by black animosity. So, OF COURSE, music execs are telling black artists to sell black crime in their music. This makes music execs MORE MONEY!!!


----------



## UberStreets

thepukeguy said:


> I drive around most of these Chicago areas where Black people are getting killed in large numbers. It’s typically other Black people doing the killing. Occasionally they go at it with the Hispanic gangs in the area but that’s a smaller portion of the killings.
> 
> I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this as they are currently a neutered people. Financial superiority and social justice dogma for quite some time has made them predominately beta males. You would have to put 50+ million of them on testosterone supplements before you would even start seeing simple fist fights in large numbers.


To thepukeguy

Wait. What? Did you just say, "I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this"?

Are you not watching the same news everyone else is watching?

White guys go into their own schools and shoot up dozens of WHITE children every other day in America. White guys commit 100% of the mass shootings at white malls, white concerts, white Walmarts, and white schools. Black guys don't go into their schools and shoot up black children. When you see black guys killing each other, it's because of retaliation of some kind. Not saying it's right. But black guys damn sure aren't doing the kinds of mass shootings that white guys are doing in their own neighborhoods.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault

I would go to a remote, affluent area filled with white elderly people and test your theory there. If you're not getting any of their calls then you may have a case.


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> To thepukeguy: Wait. What? Did you just say, "I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this"?
> 
> Are you not watching the same news everybody else is watching?
> 
> White guys go into their own schools and shoot up dozens of WHITE children every other day in America. White guys commit 100% of the mass shootings at white malls, white concerts, white Walmarts, and white schools. Black guys don't go into their schools and shoot up black children. When you see black guys killing each other, it's because of retaliation of some kind. Not saying it's right. But black guys damn sure aren't doing the kinds of mass shootings that white guys are doing in their own neighborhoods.


Truth and reality means nothing to some people


----------



## Ummm5487

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> I would go to a remote, affluent area filled with white elderly people and test your theory there. If you're not getting any of their calls then you may have a case.


I went to Duke University and UNC but I kept getting pings across town to the hood


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> We need to all stop it with the "Black on Black" crime narrative. White guys go into their own schools and shoot up dozens of WHITE children every other day in America. White guys commit 100% of the mass shootings at white malls, white concerts, white Walmarts, and white schools. Black guys don't go into their schools and shoot up black children. When you see black guys killing each other, it's because of retaliation of some kind. Not saying it's right. But black guys damn sure aren't doing the kinds of mass shootings that white guys are doing in their own neighborhoods.


I have been watching forensic files all my life and I surely Wonder why they term white on white murder isnt more popular


----------



## mrwhts

adamunk said:


> What, exactly, makes you think Lyft is racist? Most people use both platforms to get rides when they can.



Not true


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault

Ummm5487 said:


> I went to Duke University and UNC but I kept getting pings across town to the hood


I'm not talking universities, I'm talking residential areas not close to the hood or that would have those folks take you anywhere near a radius of the hood. Hence my suggestion, 'remote, affluent area'. Communities that flock together stick together. If you're getting pings 40 minutes away to the nearest hood, then you take screenshots for every absurd instance. Then you hire a lawyer who believes in your case. Then you sue Lyft once your evidence is collected en masse.


----------



## Ummm5487

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> I'm not talking universities, I'm talking residential areas not close to the hood or that would have those folks take you anywhere near a radius of the hood. Hence my suggestion, 'remote, affluent area'. Communities that flock together stick together. If you're getting pings 40 minutes away to the nearest hood, then you take screenshots for every absurd instance. Then you hire a lawyer who believes in your case. Then you sue Lyft once your evidence is collected en masse.


I got screenshots of me sitting at the airport continuing to get bombarded trips 20 mi away to the hood... But I guess that's not what you mean either


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault

Ummm5487 said:


> I got screenshots of me sitting at the airport continuing to get bombarded trips 20 mi away to the hood... But I guess that's not what you mean either


So ignore the rest of my advisement. After all, you did post in the Complaints department. Who am I kidding?


----------



## The Grinder

Yotadriver said:


> Yes, it’s called Congress. I bet if we looked at how many lawmakers had a stake in these companies it would be HU
> 
> 
> mrwhts said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past when I drove Lyft I found most passengers were very racist or plain mean to drivers. They think this is lyft they can be this way.
> 
> 
> 
> I drive for both Uber and Lyft, but mostly Lyft these days. I'm a Platinum driver with a 5.0 rating. I'm in Chicago metro area, and I haven't experienced any racism from any of my pax.
Click to expand...


----------



## Logistics12

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It might not be racist if many black and brown friends are choosing the cheapest ride possible on Lyft.
> 
> I deal with a lot and they by far are very frugal, likely because they don't earn as much, have large families etc. do a lot of things themselves and what not, likely taking buses, trains or having friends pick them up, thus reducing supply for you.
> 
> Could be Lyft is God Damm Expensive, they charge DOUBLE here than Uber for airport trips.
> 
> So unless you also run Uber and can evaluate what's going on for sure....
> 
> There may be a perfectly good reason why there are hundreds of Uber drivers and only a few Lyfts.
> 
> You see Uber was first, is international and the major standard, like McDonalds.
> 
> Lyft is primarily only in the North America, used by some. So if your getting a lot of international customers flying in, that could be the reason.
> 
> Many rideshare drivers run Lyft in addition to Uber not solely Lyft unless they have been banned by Uber.


Your response is racist. I transport folks of all races and income brackets and they are ALL interested in the cheapest price. Some of the well-off PAX I've transported have told me point blank that's why they used Lyft to get to their destinations.


----------



## mrwhts

Ummm5487 said:


> I have been watching forensic files all my life and I surely Wonder why they term white on white murder isnt more popular


Because.


----------



## Ummm5487

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> So ignore the rest of my advisement. After all, you did post in the Complaints department. Who am I kidding?


----------



## Jenga

Hmm... having a really hard time believing Lyft would be racially profiling and/or matching drivers with riders based on skin color. This would definitely qualify as racism. You need to prove this is more than just imagination or paranoia... If you can document this carefully you have a lawsuit that could end up breaking the company...


----------



## Markisonit

LLDSr said:


> If Congress people were smart, they’d all be an energy and oil right now.


The key word is IF and smart does not apply to congress. I mean, look at the makeup of congress. It's pathetic and a laughing stock to the world.


----------



## Markisonit

tmw1735 said:


> Racism is still a problem in United States.


Racism was on the decline, big time, in this country until obama and his man-***** wife pranced onto the scene. Those 2 stirred up as much if not more racism than sharpton or jackson or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Markisonit

Ummm5487 said:


> "Blacks are evil at heart" huh... And what race are you I sure hope you're not white aka the race that invented atomic bombs and use them twice on innocent people and have killed a billion people in the last 500 years and I hope you're not Asian because Asians have done just as much as whites have when it come to even deeds,.. you have to be some indigenous tribe out in the jungle to even be remotely clean enough to make a claim that all blacks are evil


Black on black crime is the largest percentage of crime statistics. It's simply a fact.


----------



## Markisonit

Ummm5487 said:


> View attachment 666979


Would not touch this one, period.


----------



## Markisonit

Jenga said:


> Hmm... having a really hard time believing Lyft would be racially profiling and/or matching drivers with riders based on skin color. This would definitely qualify as racism. You need to prove this is more than just imagination or paranoia... If you can document this carefully you have a lawsuit that could end up breaking the company...


Exactly. This is a fabricated story, most likely perpetrated by the hate America media. L/U want the closest driver to p/u the pax asap. They don't give a crap if you're green or blue.


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> Black on black crime is the largest percentage of crime statistics. It's simply a fact.


This is the largest crime and it's committed by white people but since white people run America they get to tell the story and paint the narratives and then everyone mostly agree that covid was unleashed on purpose more than likely by a white person so that mean in the last 2 years a white person have killed a million people in America and all these cancer deaths is more than likely the result of things the white man did like testing atomic bombs and puttin radiation in the atmosphere with cell towers and sht... Like I said the white man get the control the narrative and you get to say things like you just said black men shooting each other at the gas station 5,000 times a year which is horrible but it's not as bad as as the nearly 1 million people a year that died from things like the white man do... But this is America a white supremacy and black inferiority must be promoted at all times cost


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> Black on black crime is the largest percentage of crime statistics. It's simply a fact.


So you Believe blacks are evil at heart huh...cool..


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> Exactly. This is a fabricated story, most likely perpetrated by the hate America media. L/U want the closest driver to p/u the pax asap. They don't give a crap if you're green or blue.


It's already well documented that lives in Uber mattress drivers by eye color and language and ethnicity.. but you're the type of people that back in the day will say I don't believe the KKK was lynching people and bombing kids at church...


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> Would not touch this one, period.


Sugar Land Texas huh speaking of forensic files I seen a gruesome case of white on white murder out of Sugarland


----------



## sidewazzz

Ummm5487 said:


> Let me break this down to you Poindexter where America been majority White if your independent contractor trying to get customers and your block from getting a majority of the market that's going to directly affect your bottom line that's why McDonald's been told they can no longer sell food to white people or Walmart and Target's been told they can no longer have white customers


you sir have got to be the biggest moron I’ve come across in a while. Congrats


----------



## bennew11

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


I used to experience the same thing or at least it felt that way. If it’s true it’s doubly bad because drivers have complained that black passengers file more false complaints.


----------



## sidewazzz

Ummm5487 said:


> But on the same token people like you are just playing your part... 50 years ago and even today people say what's the big deal about whites bombing black kids at churches 150 years ago majority of people say what's the big deal about blacks being enslaved 50 years ago most whites was like what's the big deal about blacks having Jim Crow put on them so you just continuing the tradition you saying what's the big deal about me only been allowed to pick up black people... everybody got a part to play


yup, definitely the biggest.

Trying to compare a KKK member bombing a black church some 60 years ago or the history of slavery to your driving for Lyft is beyond comedy.

Now as far as slavery goes… do yourself a favor and look up Thomas Sowell.


----------



## That American

Olboy275 said:


> *** lyft and *** there passenger's too.. l yft is only good for filing damage claims... that's the only way you make money with l yft
> 
> What Planet are you living on. Had a LYFT Passenger Barf in my back seat last night. Lyft after 2 hours of me *****IN has paid me a big 80 bucks. Saying they are trying to be fair to everyone involved. I told them Eff fair. Their customer barfed in my back seat. That needs to be cleaned up and I lost at least $100 in additional fares because of that. What a frickin scam.


----------



## That American

sidewazzz said:


> yup, definitely the biggest.
> 
> Trying to compare a KKK member bombing a black church some 60 years ago or the history of slavery to your driving for Lyft is beyond comedy.
> 
> Now as far as slavery goes… do yourself a favor and look up Thomas Sowell.


I was alive 50 years ago. Nobody said any of that. People were appalled. Stop being a shill for the demofacist party slick.


----------



## NoPool4Me

Ummm5487 said:


> And believe me I have stood up to the people making that music also ...I lost my record deal and was kicked out of my group because I refused to make music that promote drugs or violence.... And I started making spiritual borderline gospel rap and had moderate success but nothing like the success I would have had if I would have made murder music


You are helping people rather than hurting them. Words are powerful. I'd sing with if I were in your circle of friends. Best of luck in all you do and may you be blessed.


----------



## That American

Ummm5487 said:


> But on the same token people like you are just playing your part... 50 years ago and even today people say what's the big deal about whites bombing black kids at churches 150 years ago majority of people say what's the big deal about blacks being enslaved 50 years ago most whites was like what's the big deal about blacks having Jim Crow put on them so you just continuing the tradition you saying what's the big deal about me only been allowed to pick up black people... everybody got a part to play


I was alive 50 years ago. Nobody said any of that. People were appalled. Stop being a shill for the demofacist party slick.And Jim Crow Totally ended in 1965.


----------



## That American

Ummm5487 said:


> Let me break this down to you Poindexter where America been majority White if your independent contractor trying to get customers and your block from getting a majority of the market that's going to directly affect your bottom line that's why McDonald's been told they can no longer sell food to white people or Walmart and Target's been told they can no longer have white customers


I have read some stupid stuff on the INTERNET before But this is The Stupidest of the stupid. Congratulations.


----------



## NoPool4Me

Ummm5487 said:


> It don't have to be physical assaults it could be these jobs keeping certain races at entry level positions making a certain amount of money and then all of a sudden housing prices and rents grows into unaffordable amounts and just like that certain populations can barely afford to survive anymore and no one cares


I disagree with you here. May I suggest you look up Thomas Sowell on youtube. He's an incredibly smart black man that speaks out on economics, racial history and even current events. Most blacks don't know him since he doesn't get media time due to not following the approved agenda of the mainstream media. Everyone can learn from that man, no matter who you are. Larry Elder is another I have great respect for.

Enough said by me on this topic. Bless all....


----------



## NoPool4Me

Ummm5487 said:


> "So song about murdering people doesn't fall under the category of explicit content... Right now one of the top rap songs in the country is Kodak Black "super gremlin" where he goes into details about how he already killed a few of his friends and he's going to kill more of his friends and how this is what black youth need to do is kill their friends and they need to take drugs laced with fentanyl that's the entire message of the entire song and then how he's something other than a human he's a demonic subhuman AKA super gremlin.... That song gets heavy rotation on the urban radio stations"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FEDERAL COMMUNICATIONS COMMISSION (FCC) IS THE GOVERNMENT AGENCY IN CHARGE OF REGULATING ALL COMMUNICATION IN THE UNITED STATES. THEY’RE ALSO RESPONSIBLE FOR MONITORING EXPLICIT LANGUAGE, CONTENT, AND IMAGES IN PUBLIC BROADCASTING


[/QUOTE]
Hmmm... No wonder so many are angry. Didn't want to post again, but, FCC needs to be made aware of this. 
Bless all...


----------



## Ummm5487

Hmmm... No wonder so many are angry. Didn't want to post again, but, FCC needs to be made aware of this.
Bless all...
[/QUOTE]
Trust me they know and they supported they want as many black men to be murdered as possible and I've always been a policy of the US government ever since slavery ended... Like J Edgar Hoover said we are the biggest threat to America


----------



## Ummm5487

NoPool4Me said:


> I disagree with you here. May I suggest you look up Thomas Sowell on youtube. He's an incredibly smart black man that speaks out on economics, racial history and even current events. Most blacks don't know him since he doesn't get media time due to not following the approved agenda of the mainstream media. Everyone can learn from that man, no matter who you are. Larry Elder is another I have great respect for.
> 
> Enough said by me on this topic. Bless all....


You have to apply yourself and learn some very well hidden tricks to the trade... I'm very good with finances I have great credit I got the world in my hand my parents' generation had no clue about credit and I have a feeling that's the way it was meant to be ..when your kids can't even go to church without being bombed it's hard to take time to learn financial literacy


----------



## Ummm5487

That American said:


> I have read some stupid stuff on the INTERNET before But this is The Stupidest of the stupid. Congratulations.


Oh you got to unfavorable opinion of me that really devastates me 🤣


----------



## Ummm5487

That American said:


> I have read some stupid stuff on the INTERNET before But this is The Stupidest of the stupid. Congratulations.


And I meant that's like McDonald's being told they can't serve white people anymore I don't know why voice text can never get certain words right


----------



## Ummm5487

That American said:


> I was alive 50 years ago. Nobody said any of that. People were appalled. Stop being a shill for the demofacist party slick.And Jim Crow Totally ended in 1965.


Did it really


----------



## Ummm5487

sidewazzz said:


> yup, definitely the biggest.
> 
> Trying to compare a KKK member bombing a black church some 60 years ago or the history of slavery to your driving for Lyft is beyond comedy.
> 
> Now as far as slavery goes… do yourself a favor and look up Thomas Sowell.


It's not a comparison it's just an example of how people always told black people the things that was happening to them wasn't a big deal we should just get over it


----------



## sidewazzz

That American said:


> I was alive 50 years ago. Nobody said any of that. People were appalled. Stop being a shill for the demofacist party slick.


nobody said any part of what? come on at least make sense if you’re going to quote someone. Otherwise it just looks like a random drunken bar goer that randomly starts saying wild things.


----------



## sidewazzz

Ummm5487 said:


> It's not a comparison it's just an example of how people always told black people the things that was happening to them wasn't a big deal we should just get over it


It’s not a comparison but an example?!?? Do you even hear yourself? You’re talking about people being murdered in one of the most noted hate crimes in history… and trying to somehow relate the event to your driving for Lyft.

The crazy part is you’re trying to relate it to you getting black pax vs white pax like one pays more than the other. Like you’re mad you don’t get white pax…. Its as if you don’t like black pax.

Get your race baiting, victim mentally out of here


----------



## Ummm5487

sidewazzz said:


> It’s not a comparison but an example?!?? Do you even hear yourself? You’re talking about people being murdered in one of the most noted hate crimes in history… and trying to somehow relate the event to your driving for Lyft.
> 
> The crazy part is you’re trying to relate it to you getting black pax vs white pax like one pays more than the other. Like you’re mad you don’t get white pax…. Its as if you don’t like black pax.
> 
> Get your race baiting, victim mentally out of here


Just the whole is not a big deal it's not really happening it's all in your imagination narrative that people like you and White America love to tell black people when we're talking about our reality


----------



## Ummm5487

sidewazzz said:


> It’s not a comparison but an example?!?? Do you even hear yourself? You’re talking about people being murdered in one of the most noted hate crimes in history… and trying to somehow relate the event to your driving for Lyft.
> 
> The crazy part is you’re trying to relate it to you getting black pax vs white pax like one pays more than the other. Like you’re mad you don’t get white pax…. Its as if you don’t like black pax.
> 
> Get your race baiting, victim mentally out of here


I can tell you mentally ill and is a male karen with delusion of grandeur by the fact just because you don't agree with my opinion you think you got some authority to tell me to get out of here


----------



## Michael Patrick Murphy

injunred73 said:


> I We'll try to guess what's going on in your area but I can say that as a driver who is Caucasian I'm mostly get black and Brown riders. I don't know if that's because the area I drive has a higher population of Brown and black riders. When I have worked other areas I've noticed the but I'll get mostly mostly white riders, But I just tend to work where I am most comfortable. I can't guess whether or not it's discrimination or just the area you are in.


If you get deactivated by Lyft or Über for "alleged" racism, you may sue the crap out of them for WRONGFUL TERMINATION. Check with your state's attorney general or the governor's office, too. Handle it through your employment development department. ;-)


----------



## Carlos unique

rickochey said:


> I have over 30k rides between Uber and Lyft. I stopped driving for Lyft 2 years ago. Lyft gives free rides to anyone who complains. Well, its true that the black community takes advantage of the free rides. I have been accused of drunk driving, driving and texting, watching a movie and driving, and some other driving stuff. Meanwhile never had a complaint on Uber with over 17k rides with a 4.9 rating. Lyft and Uber are nothing more than the communist/satanic Social Credit Score platform. Blacks are evil at the heart and Lyft encourages dishonest behavior by giving free rides.


Wow,your something buddy.i hope you get a big black richard in your a$$.


----------



## Nats121

LLDSr said:


> Have you registered as a rider for Uber or Lyft? They don’t ask you your race. They don’t ask you your eyecolor. Uber and Lyft do the same thing, try to get the closest person to a rider as possible. That’s why when I get to know a city, I make sure I stay in an area that gets the most calls and has the fewest other drivers in it.


They have ways of finding out race, hair, and eye color. Uber and Lyft are data miners and probably buy, sell, and trade data with Facebook and other data miners.

As far as the closest driver getting the rider, that's not necessarily true. These companies have plenty of agendas they use to decide who gets offered jobs and who gets passed over. This is especially true with food delivery.


----------



## Nats121

Ted Fink said:


> ** yes, I'm aware that in some cases Lyft jacks prices insanely high but I haven't seen that in my market. Lyft almost never surges at all in my market and when it does it's like $2 or $3.


When you say it never surges are you talking about for drivers or for pax? Because it's entirely possible Lyft is charging high surge rates to pax and sharing little to none of it with the drivers.


----------



## Ummm5487

Nats121 said:


> They have ways of finding race and eye color. Uber and Lyft are data miners and probably buy, sell, and trade data with Facebook and other data miners.
> 
> As far as the closest driver getting the rider, that's not necessarily true. These companies have plenty of agendas they use to decide who gets offered jobs and who gets passed over. This is especially true with food delivery.


Is this why I always get doordash and Uber eats deliveries going to the 5th floor apartment with no elevator... I'm reading through these comments and your post I realize on one hand you are saying the same thing I'm saying while on the other hand telling me I'm wrong and crazy...wow


----------



## dfscerp

Ummm5487 said:


> Tell me have you noticed less white customers while using Lyft ... When I switched over to lyft... They took me about 3 days and 50 straight black customers before I caught on to the pattern.... I mean I've been told it's because of the algorithm they try to match you with people they think you'll get along with


I realize this discussion now is a few days old but are you actually claiming that Lyft and Uber will try to send black and brown passengers to black and brown drivers first? And conversely send white passengers to White drivers?


----------



## Ummm5487

dfscerp said:


> I realize this discussion now is a few days old but are you actually claiming that Lyft and Uber will try to send black and brown passengers to black and brown drivers first? And conversely send white passengers to White drivers?


Or like the female driver suggested.. she got sent all females


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo

LLDSr said:


> If I missed a call going to an airport with a rider, I end up sitting in the parking lot for at least 20 minutes. If you go to the airport to pick up rides you’re gonna sit. All the drivers going to the airport with riders are gonna get a ride before you do, it’s just more efficient that way, and it gets the people that are not from that area back out of that area. I’ve sat the Sacramento airport for hours, and I use both Lyft and Uber.


The only time I sit in the Logan lot is if I need rest. I could leave my app on the whole time with 10-15 cars showing in queue and when I wake up it’s still showing 6-10 after 45 minutes. 
waiting in the lot is a total waste of time. Once I’m refreshed, I’m out of there and off to Revere to avoid paying the tunnel toll. I keep the app shut down until I get to revere beach.
I have another way to get rides at the airport quicker, but I’m not talking. Lol


----------



## Boca Ratman

UberStreets said:


> To Boca Ratman:
> 
> If you know anything about the music industry, you'd know that music execs absolutely have the last say on what type of music black artists put out. Rap/hip-hop music is the highest selling genre across the globe. And according to Billboard soundscan, white suburban kids are the number one buyers of rap music. Why? Because they are entertained by black animosity. So, OF COURSE, music execs are telling black artists to sell black crime in their music. This makes music execs MORE MONEY!!!


As i said somewhere else, it's like the which came first, the chicken or the egg. 

If we put blame into a pie chart, the record executive, gets a piece. I don't disagree. The size of that piece however is where I think we have room for debate.


----------



## SassyDriver

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


What a horrible disgusting racist person YOU are and you shouldn't even be driving for ANY rideshare company! The demographics of riders will reflect the regions/neighborhoods YOU CHOOSE to drive within! People like you are horrible!


----------



## UberStreets

Boca Ratman said:


> As i said somewhere else, it's like the which came first, the chicken or the egg.
> 
> If we put blame into a pie chart, the record executive, gets a piece. I don't disagree. The size of that piece however is where I think we have room for debate.


To Boca Ratman

The chicken or the egg hypothesis is a fair argument. Afterall, white record execs did not create NWA. But, as time moved on, a good number of record execs became insistent on distributing gangsta rap to the public, with some execs completely disallowing positive lyrics in rap music or they would NOT sign the rap artist who wanted to push positive messages. That is called capitalism. And it not only speaks to the influence of gangster entertainment, but it also speaks to how those in power insist on profiting from black animosity by selling it to the lowest common denominator, which also includes white suburban teenagers and white young adults.


----------



## Ummm5487

SassyDriver said:


> What a horrible disgusting racist person YOU are and you shouldn't even be driving for ANY rideshare company! The demographics of riders will reflect the regions/neighborhoods YOU CHOOSE to drive within! People like you are horrible!


I'm the worst of the worst and you're the best of the best


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> To Boca Ratman
> 
> The chicken or the egg hypothesis is a fair argument. Afterall, white record execs did not create NWA. But, as time moved on, a good number of record execs became insistent on distributing gangsta rap to the public, with some execs completely disallowing positive lyrics in rap music or they would NOT sign the rap artist who wanted to push positive messages. That is called capitalism. And it not only speaks to the influence of gangster entertainment, but it also speaks to how those in power insist on profiting from black animosity by selling it to the lowest common denominator, which also includes white suburban teenagers and white young adults.


Do you think the Hitman And the guy that hired the Hitman is a fair analogy


----------



## Ummm5487

SassyDriver said:


> What a horrible disgusting racist person YOU are and you shouldn't even be driving for ANY rideshare company! The demographics of riders will reflect the regions/neighborhoods YOU CHOOSE to drive within! People like you are horrible!


It's funny but it's not unsurprising that someone here said all black people are evil... Yet you have so much wrath for me and not them


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> To Boca Ratman
> 
> The chicken or the egg hypothesis is a fair argument. Afterall, white record execs did not create NWA. But, as time moved on, a good number of record execs became insistent on distributing gangsta rap to the public, with some execs completely disallowing positive lyrics in rap music or they would NOT sign the rap artist who wanted to push positive messages. That is called capitalism. And it not only speaks to the influence of gangster entertainment, but it also speaks to how those in power insist on profiting from black animosity by selling it to the lowest common denominator, which also includes white suburban teenagers and white young adults.


I myself lost a million dollar contract because I refuse to participate in the black genocide I was not going to rap about how great murdering black people is and how great getting hooked on drugs is... I was told to Hit the road


----------



## sidewazzz

Ummm5487 said:


> I can tell you mentally ill and is a male karen with delusion of grandeur by the fact just because you don't agree with my opinion you think you got some authority to tell me to get out of here


Classic victim finger pointing. All you have done is cry about being a “victim of being black” and use terrible examples to “relate” random times in history to your current situation.

in a way you are coming off as racist It’s oddly ironic.


----------



## Ummm5487

sidewazzz said:


> Classic victim finger pointing. All you have done is cry about being a “victim of being black” and use terrible examples to “relate” random times in history to your current situation.
> 
> in a way you are coming off as racist It’s oddly ironic.


Trust me I'm no victim I'm a Victor ..I'm out here conquering the world my friend


----------



## legalisa40

thepukeguy said:


> I drive around most of these Chicago areas where Black people are getting killed in large numbers. It’s typically other Black people doing the killing. Occasionally they go at it with the Hispanic gangs in the area but that’s a smaller portion of the killings.
> 
> I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this as they are currently a neutered people. Financial superiority and social justice dogma for quite some time has made them predominately beta males. You would have to put 50+ million of them on testosterone supplements before you would even start seeing simple fist fights in large numbers.


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


Do you actually know the definition of racist or you just going for shock value . In order for "lyft" or its algorithms to be racist they must be a race and must think it is superior to all other races. So lets try again maybe on this super thin limb you can say the app or algorithms are discriminatory but then why is asked what gain does lyft have on theoretically only matching you with people of your own race.. Do you get paid based on what race you mark when u applied. Last time I checked it was based on region .
My next question to you why dies it matter . Are being discriminate on t


Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


Do you actually know the definition of racist or you just going for shock value to get attention ? In order for "lyft" or its algorithm's to be racist it must be a race and must think and feel it is superior to all other races like a white nationalist . They are white or Caucasian a actual race and they feel they are better and superior to all others so racist . So lets try again maybe on a hair thinned limb you could say lyft was being discriminant at best but to discriminate would mean to take away or to exclude. Your still getting calls but you don't approve of the rides being given to you because the passengers are not white. So you r mad and hatful because the app gives you more non whites than who ?? How many white drivers does lyft have in your region that you feel your competing with them . Do you have a actual statistic comprised of information from the drivers which show what race the driver is and the percentage of what race they pick up . Im goin to guess no. Look bro instead of blaming a algorithm for being racist walk away get a different job or way of making money alot out there try internet based business. What's your end game ? What are trying to achieve here? You say this isn't the first time and lyft keeps on lyfting . Fact of the matter is even if you could prove it which I highly doubt you can or you would post your actual tangible evidence not just your emotion's from a bad day, your a independent contractor and therefore free to leave and NOT a employee protected by all that mumbo jumbo on that big laminated poster in the break room . . Another quick fact this that you wrote > " Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui " is actual hatful , very stereotypical and ignorant of you not racist to think that today those names equal a specific race . White people are the new minority . The united states is huge melting pot now so try again . Im sorry you had a bad day , Tomorrow is another day ...😎


----------



## Ummm5487

sidewazzz said:


> Classic victim finger pointing. All you have done is cry about being a “victim of being black” and use terrible examples to “relate” random times in history to your current situation.
> 
> in a way you are coming off as racist It’s oddly ironic.





Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Do you actually know the definition of racist or you just going for shock value . In order for "lyft" or its algorithms to be racist they must be a race and must think it is superior to all other races. So lets try again maybe on this super thin limb you can say the app or algorithms are discriminatory but then why is asked what gain does lyft have on theoretically only matching you with people of your own race.. Do you get paid based on what race you mark when u applied. Last time I checked it was based on region .
> My next question to you why dies it matter . Are being discriminate on t
> 
> Do you actually know the definition of racist or you just going for shock value to get attention ? In order for "lyft" or its algorithm's to be racist it must be a race and must think and feel it is superior to all other races like a white nationalist . They are white or Caucasian a actual race and they feel they are better and superior to all others so racist . So lets try again maybe on a hair thinned limb you could say lyft was being discriminant at best but to discriminate would mean to take away or to exclude. Your still getting calls but you don't approve of the rides being given to you because the passengers are not white. So you r mad and hatful because the app gives you more non whites than who ?? How many white drivers does lyft have in your region that you feel your competing with them . Do you have a actual statistic comprised of information from the drivers which show what race the driver is and the percentage of what race they pick up . Im goin to guess no. Look bro instead of blaming a algorithm for being racist walk away get a different job or way of making money alot out there try internet based business. What's your end game ? What are trying to achieve here? You say this isn't the first time and lyft keeps on lyfting . Fact of the matter is even if you could prove it which I highly doubt you can or you would post your actual tangible evidence not just your emotion's from a bad day, your a independent contractor and therefore free to leave and NOT a employee protected by all that mumbo jumbo on that big laminated poster in the break room . . Another quick fact this that you wrote > " Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui " is actual hatful , very stereotypical and ignorant of you not racist to think that today those names equal a specific race . White people are the new minority . The united states is huge melting pot now so try again . Im sorry you had a bad day , Tomorrow is another day ...😎


You're right... And I'm wrong and those name definitely don't usually be attached to a particular race... Any discrimination or racism is all in my head and black people have been lying about discrimination and racism for the last 400 years cuz it has never happened... you caught me you caught us


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> It's funny but it's not unsurprising that someone here said all black people are evil... Yet you have so much wrath for me and not them


The weird thing is how we are very oblivious to the racist mindset at large; that's until we're participating in a forum where people can post anonymously.


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> I myself lost a million dollar contract because I refuse to participate in the black genocide I was not going to rap about how great murdering black people is and how great getting hooked on drugs is... I was told to Hit the road


That's a shame. But not uncommon. And it's literally happening to talented rap artists across the nation.


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> Do you think the Hitman And the guy that hired the Hitman is a fair analogy


💯🎯


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> That's a shame. But not uncommon. And it's literally happening to talented rap artists across the nation.


Nowadays they don't even want talent they just want someone to portray blacks as dumb mumbling untalented drug out of their mind demonic killers.. and it's guys that look like this that plan and finance the whole thing


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Ummm5487 said:


> You're right... And I'm wrong and those name definitely don't usually be attached to a particular race... Any discrimination or racism is all in my head and black people have been lying about discrimination and racism for the last 400 years cuz it has never happened... you caught me you caught us


LMAO keep piling all that drama for your bad day so sorry I'm not sorry . Is there discrimination in this world yes of course but not when it comes to rideshare and artificial intelligence . Its just convenient to pull the race card to make up for your short comings as a driver . Sure I can grab a encyclopedia not the internet and pull up some real facts that plainly show racism and discrimination in our history but really I mean really instead of being a condescending jerk why don't you meet this discussion that you started with actual facts and tangible evidence that is directly associated with you not history abroad. No of course not because its all bull$hit .Quit your crying and get another job !


----------



## Markisonit

Ummm5487 said:


> It's already well documented that lives in Uber mattress drivers by eye color and language and ethnicity.. but you're the type of people that back in the day will say I don't believe the KKK was lynching people and bombing kids at church...


You don't live "back in the day".. You were never a slave and I never owned a slave. Keep voting for democrats and we will all be slaves again.


----------



## Markisonit

Ummm5487 said:


> Hmmm... No wonder so many are angry. Didn't want to post again, but, FCC needs to be made aware of this.
> Bless all...


Trust me they know and they supported they want as many black men to be murdered as possible and I've always been a policy of the US government ever since slavery ended... Like J Edgar Hoover said we are the biggest threat to America
[/QUOTE]
Do you know just how ridiculous you sound?


----------



## Markisonit

Ummm5487 said:


> Sugar Land Texas huh speaking of forensic files I seen a gruesome case of white on white murder out of Sugarland


Well aren't you Inspector Clouseau.


Ummm5487 said:


> So you Believe blacks are evil at heart huh...cool..


So here are your stats Mr racist guy.....
“whites killing blacks 2%”, “police killing whites 3%”, “whites killing whites 16%”, “blacks killing whites 81%”, “police killing blacks 1%” and “blacks killing blacks 97%”.


----------



## Cat1015

As a Black woman that drives for both companies, I have my own biases fueled by experiences. There’s no color in ghetto. I’ve had bad experiences with black and white… it’s all about how they were raised. Ppl are entitled and have no manners. They also have bad experiences and want to treat us all the same. It’s a vicious cycle and if you have the emotional intelligence to recognize it, do better. Personally, I have more problems with people thinking they don’t need a damn child carseat. The second, if you give me an attitude or text more than once, CANCELLED. 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> Well aren't you Inspector Clouseau.
> 
> So here are your stats Mr racist guy.....
> “whites killing blacks 2%”, “police killing whites 3%”, “whites killing whites 16%”, “blacks killing whites 81%”, “police killing blacks 1%” and “blacks killing blacks 97%”.


Blacks killing whites 81 percent is a full blown lie straight out of hell that a lot of whites like to repeat over and over again thinking black people are too dumb to know any better


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> Well aren't you Inspector Clouseau.
> 
> So here are your stats Mr racist guy.....
> “whites killing blacks 2%”, “police killing whites 3%”, “whites killing whites 16%”, “blacks killing whites 81%”, “police killing blacks 1%” and “blacks killing blacks 97%”.


liars Like you are extremely dangerous... It's basically like you're encouraging the Dylan roofs and the Buffalo shooter to do what they dohttps://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2020/09/29/fact-check-meme-shows-incorrect-homicide-stats-race/5739522002/


----------



## Mister K

Glenn78 said:


> I’m white, and most of my Lyft passengers are black. I should add black people in general don’t tip. Does that mean they’re racist?


No, just arrogant. If tips are important, don't pick-up in those areas.


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> You don't live "back in the day".. You were never a slave and I never owned a slave. Keep voting for democrats and we will all be slaves again.


But my Parents went through Jim Crow.. I went through the crack era


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> Well aren't you Inspector Clouseau.
> 
> So here are your stats Mr racist guy.....
> “whites killing blacks 2%”, “police killing whites 3%”, “whites killing whites 16%”, “blacks killing whites 81%”, “police killing blacks 1%” and “blacks killing blacks 97%”.


There's another white lie that's real popular in the white community that's so absurd that's not even funny...y'all say blacks kill 500,000 whites in America a year.... Y'all really really really want to be able to say the masses of white people are being attacked by the masses of black people you just want some type of excuse to justify all the evil that was done to blacks...and to justify why you could care less and why you wish it could continue.. it's really sick and sad to watch


----------



## Mister K

Ummm5487 said:


> liars Like you are extremely dangerous... It's basically like you're encouraging the Dylan roofs and the Buffalo shooter to do what they dohttps://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2020/09/29/fact-check-meme-shows-incorrect-homicide-stats-race/5739522002/
> 
> View attachment 667174
> 
> View attachment 667171
> 
> View attachment 667173
> 
> View attachment 667170


When Blacks start seeing themselves as Americans and not as "Black-Americans," maybe things will change. Police don't kill Blacks at disproportionate rates; it's a disproportionate number of Blacks who commit the crimes in the first place. The lesson is, don't resist arrest, don't fight and don't run.


----------



## Ummm5487

Mister K said:


> When Blacks start seeing themselves as Americans and not as "Black-Americans," maybe things will change. Police don't kill Blacks at disproportionate rates; it's a disproportionate number of Blacks who commit the crimes in the first place. The lesson is, don't resist arrest, don't fight and don't run.


So we the ones that make the application that put the prefixes in front of American for every race but whites ..I thought the US government make those applications and corporate companies.. once again no white accountability it's all the black man fault and that has nothing to do with what I post ..it's sad people like you don't see how dark and evil your heart is and how complacent to the evil that has happenin history and the evil that's happening today.. this guy just blatantly said a bold-faced lie trying to attribute 81% of white murders to black people once again no white accountability when 90% of murder towards White is committed by whites but instead of checking that you're checking me about Black and all color races having prefixes in front of their title in America and blame it on the black man... People like you are extremely tiresome


----------



## micmufman

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It might not be racist if many black and brown friends are choosing the cheapest ride possible on Lyft.
> 
> I deal with a lot and they by far are very frugal, likely because they don't earn as much, have large families etc. do a lot of things themselves and what not, likely taking buses, trains or having friends pick them up, thus reducing supply for you.
> 
> Could be Lyft is God Damm Expensive, they charge DOUBLE here than Uber for airport trips.
> 
> So unless you also run Uber and can evaluate what's going on for sure....
> 
> There may be a perfectly good reason why there are hundreds of Uber drivers and only a few Lyfts.
> 
> You see Uber was first, is international and the major standard, like McDonalds.
> 
> Lyft is primarily only in the North America, used by some. So if your getting a lot of international customers flying in, that could be the reason.
> 
> Many rideshare drivers run Lyft in addition to Uber not solely Lyft unless they have been banned by Uber.


I am a white middle aged driver that Ailey now drives for Uber. Everyone is entitled to their opinions so here’s mine. Lyft (I drove for them for a short time) is a lower cost ride…. Period. I can’t say that they market themselves to the lower wage earners (they have Lux service) but lowest cost does lend itself to the lower earners. But I disagree that Uber markets to rich white people. I would say that close to 40% of my ridership no matter what section of Mass I am driving in is African American, AND I am also gonna say that most of them tip better than a lot of white people. I realize that many of the people on this thread are people of color but I am going to say that color doesn’t necessarily come into play with their own human nature, they will conduct themselves whatever way they feel.


----------



## Ummm5487

micmufman said:


> I am a white middle aged driver that Ailey now drives for Uber. Everyone is entitled to their opinions so here’s mine. Lyft (I drove for them for a short time) is a lower cost ride…. Period. I can’t say that they market themselves to the lower wage earners (they have Lux service) but lowest cost does lend itself to the lower earners. But I disagree that Uber markets to rich white people. I would say that close to 40% of my ridership no matter what section of Mass I am driving in is African American, AND I am also gonna say that most of them tip better than a lot of white people. I realize that many of the people on this thread are people of color but I am going to say that color doesn’t necessarily come into play with their own human nature, they will conduct themselves whatever way they feel.


Gotcha


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Glenn78 said:


> I’m white, and most of my Lyft passengers are black. I should add black people in general don’t tip. Does that mean they’re racist?


No It means you are.. Why? Because you told us that "most of my Lyft passengers are black" and that they don't tip. You could have concluded that 'Lyft passengers don't tip' or that people of lower socio-economic status don't tip - but instead you concluded they don't tip because of the color of their skin.

That is a perfect example of_* implicit racism*_. It's not intentional bigotry - it's reaching bad conclusions because of how we perceive the world - our upbringing, the limts of our personal experience.

Discrimination due to 'implicit racism' is embedded deep in our culture, and unintentional as is might be, it is the root problem we face causing the inequities in our society.

- - - - - - -
*What are some examples of implicit bias?*

A common example of implicit bias is *favouring or being more receptive to familiar-sounding names than those from other cultural groups*. Implicit bias doesn't mean that inclusivity is not one of our values. It means that we are not aware of how our own implicit bias can impact our actions and decisions.Jan 2, 2020
*Implicit bias - Workplace Strategies for Mental Health*
https://www.workplacestrategiesformentalhealth.com
- - - - - - - -
and:
*Suspect Race: Causes and Consequences of Racial Profiling*


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo

Ummm5487 said:


> You were deactivated from Lyft or Uber... And what was their reason


Deactivated from Lyft. I said why in my post. A minority woman, I’m pretty sure it was her. She had an attitude when she got in. I figured this out quick and didn’t talk much. About an hour later I got the notification from Lyft. 
Im disappointed because I use to have my own construction company and always treated the customer right. I love driving just for the fact that you meet so many people. I like to take advantage of that and I have a great experience with 70 percent of the customers. 15 percent don’t speak English or not much of it. The rest respond with one word answers, work on their laptop or tune right out with headphones. 
you'd be amazed what people will tell you when they think they’ll never see you again. Lol
I’ve had them doubled over in laughter and I’ve laughed so hard I’ve almost had to pull over. 
I love the job just for the chance to talk to so many people from all around the world.


----------



## Ummm5487

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No It means you are.. Why? Because you told us that "most of my Lyft passengers are black" and that they don't tip. You could have concluded that 'Lyft passengers don't tip' or that people of lower socio-economic status don't tip - but instead you concluded they don't tip because of the color of their skin. That's a perfect example of implicit racism. It's not intentional bigotry - it's reaching bad conclusions because of how we perceive the world - our upbringing, the limts of our personal experience.
> 
> Discrimination due to 'implicit racism' is embedded deep in our culture, and unintentional as is might be, it is the root problem we face causing the inequities in our society.


I'm over the whole PC culture... And we can't call things the way we see it cuz it may hurt someone's feelings... I would rather tell my truth the way I see it and I rather somebody else tell me their truth the way they see it and we go from there even if they're talking bad about me or talking bad about black people I'd rather them say how they feel instead of sugar coating it and trying to be PC... Few weeks ago I picked up a white liberal social justice warrior being all PC while talking to me and been so pro black and pro gay and pro trans.. and pro women...etc.... And I told him he don't got to sugar coat nothing for me I'd rather for him to really just say how you feel... Come to find out he was really basically an undercover Nazi once he really start telling me how he really feel.. he said him and all his friends want to have mixd babies just so people won't call them racist and deep down he think it sucks because he wanted to pass on his jeans to a offspring that looks like him he's telling me how he do rather be around white people and he just went on and on and at the end of it I told him those were his feelings and he shouldn't be ashamed of it and he shouldn't have to hide it in the name of being PC... And he screamed out you're "fuking right!!!!" He said he's tired of being me to feel ashamed of who he is


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo

MightyNorff said:


> You don’t see white on white crimes because you’re blind to that type of killings and racism. Ukraine and Russia comes to mind? They have more bodies everyday than at other countries per day. Stop being ignorant and naive.


That’s called a war. No where near what happens here.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm over the whole PC culture... And we can't call things the way we see it cuz it may hurt someone's feelings...


I hear ya - but there's a difference between political correctness and just being polite to people because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Quinton Alexander

Ted Fink said:


> This is facts. And no doubt, there is racism inherent in the way these companies act, I guess you'd say the corporate persona of Uber is (generally) marketed to rich and white whereas the persona of Lyft is marketed to diverse and poor. That being said, I'm in a college town, so it tends to divide the riders a little differently. Those who care about the cost use Lyft and those who want the fastest pickup and don't care about the cost use Uber. I'm overgeneralizing here, but that's about how it splits.


Here in Michigan it's the opposite it cost more to use Lyft and cheaper to use uber


----------



## stephen harness

Gman67 said:


> Maybe you need to change the channel. Just sayin'! I listen to the radio all day long and never have heard any songs encouraging anyone to kill anyone else. Yeah, some of them talk about the highway to hell or shouting at the devil but encouraging killing? Nahh.


You need to stop listening to CNN MSNBC and all the other fake news outlets. Racism is being used to do one thing and one thing only...make money. The race card is only used as an excuse for failure. I have many friends of different nationalities who all work hard and have the same opportunitys as I do and all of them are succesfull. Sucess breads success and race has nothing to do with it. Racism only exist today because it will not be allowed to die. ANYONE OF ANY COLOR who works hard and obeys the laws of the land and does no harm to anyone will be succesful in this country if they put in the effort. There are to many people who are lazy and want to live off the people. Orgnasations like the NAACP and BLM ( and by the way the founder of BLM Patrice Cullors is an admited trained marxist who used racism to raise millions and never gave any of the money to any black cause) would not be able to raise the millions and millions of dollars they have without it. Jessie Jackson and All Sharpton would not be able to raise a penny without it. Racism is an indiustry that keeps getting perpetuated so they can continue to make millions off of it. We have come a long way since the 1900s and if everyone would stop talking about it then it will fade off into the sunset. No one alive today had anything to do with slavery and no one alive today has been affected by it. Are we perfect...NO but we are improving every day.


----------



## pwnzor

If you think the United States is racist, then I have a few suggestions for you. 

Take a wild guess what they are.


----------



## Ummm5487

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> That’s called a war. No where near what happens here.


It's such white man logic and white man trickery white man delusion to say it's okay to kill 100 million people as long as you label it a war... What's happening on the streets of America is urban war between gangs.. just because the Russian has uniform and more advanced equipment don't make it any different than what's happening in Chicago... it's human beings killing human beings just the whites are doing it on a grander scale ...but in an effort to promote white supremacy and black inferiority people like you say oh no you can't count that because that's WAR... Remind me of this passenger I had that said whites didn't steal people land and resources "we conquered it"


----------



## Ummm5487

stephen harness said:


> You need to stop listening to CNN MSNBC and all the other fake news outlets. Racism is being used to do one thing and one thing only...make money. The race card is only used as an excuse for failure. I have many friends of different nationalities who all work hard and have the same opportunitys as I do and all of them are succesfull. Sucess breads success and race has nothing to do with it. Racism only exist today because it will not be allowed to die. ANYONE OF ANY COLOR who works hard and obeys the laws of the land and does no harm to anyone will be succesful in this country if they put in the effort. There are to many people who are lazy and want to live off the people. Orgnasations like the NAACP and BLM ( and by the way the founder of BLM Patrice Cullors is an admited trained marxist who used racism to raise millions and never gave any of the money to any black cause) would not be able to raise the millions and millions of dollars they have without it. Jessie Jackson and All Sharpton would not be able to raise a penny without it. Racism is an indiustry that keeps getting perpetuated so they can continue to make millions off of it. We have come a long way since the 1900s and if everyone would stop talking about it then it will fade off into the sunset. No one alive today had anything to do with slavery and no one alive today has been affected by it. Are we perfect...NO but we are improving every day.


It's either trickery or a sign of mental illness or just deceitfulness how people like you pretend all bad things stop happening to black people in1865... Y'all really just hope and pray we forgot about the hundred years after 1865 when the US government sanction our neighborhoods to be bombed and our kids to be bombed and our people to be lynched and for us to be blatantly discriminated against and every fashion you can't hold the people back and bomb people and murder people 350 years and 50 years after it stops say what the hell is wrong with those people ..especially since the US government also committed chemical warfare on the black community all through the 80s and 90s when did the destruction of black people stop being a official agenda of the US government cuz like I pointed out the FCC allow song that promote the murder of black people on the radio to this day


----------



## pwnzor

Black people are killing themselves far more effectively than anyone else ever could.

In the United States, blacks represent 13% of the population, yet we abort 5 times more babies than whites do.

If Black Lives truly Matter, then maybe we should start choosing to let our children live.


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> Black people are killing themselves far more effectively than anyone else ever could.
> 
> In the United States, blacks represent 13% of the population, yet we abort 5 times more babies than whites do.
> 
> If Black Lives truly Matter, then maybe we should start choosing to let our children live.


I really doubt if you're black... And I have never aborted a baby... How about the fact that whites aren't having nearly as many babies as black and whites are having a death birth deficit and white women are basically having more mixed babies than they're having white babies


----------



## 232439

thepukeguy said:


> I drive around most of these Chicago areas where Black people are getting killed in large numbers. It’s typically other Black people doing the killing. Occasionally they go at it with the Hispanic gangs in the area but that’s a smaller portion of the killings.
> 
> I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this as they are currently a neutered people. Financial superiority and social justice dogma for quite some time has made them predominately beta males. You would have to put 50+ million of them on testosterone supplements before you would even start seeing simple fist fights in large numbers.


Us Africans don't kill each other like that in Chicago or in Detroit. I believe the African American on African American is due to segregation, family problems and various other disadvantages because the African American people have been pushed into the South Chicago snd segregated and many don't have enough opportunity and a lot easily kill over the smallest stuff. There was news of a recent Chicago Billionaire who donated $5Millon to a Chicago nonprofit that helps the youth and others avoid the gun crime. Some Somali cab drivers there were shot and killed by other evil Chicgoens. Sadly a lot of the African American youth have chips on their shoulders, they need to let stuff go.

Illinois Gun Violence Memorial


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/vvpi5s


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> You're right... And I'm wrong and those name definitely don't usually be attached to a particular race... Any discrimination or racism is all in my head and black people have been lying about discrimination and racism for the last 400 years cuz it has never happened... you caught me you caught us


@ Ummm5487

The problem here is that you are arguing with people who don't have much awareness about technological intelligence. There is such a thing as Racially Biased Algorithms in Artificial Intelligence. The Federal Trade Commission is cracking down on racist algorithms even as we speak. So, NO. You are not just imagining things. In fact, the only thing you are imagining here is that you can somehow have a sane debate with ignorant people who really believe the world revolves around their lack of exposure.


----------



## UberStreets

Mister K said:


> When Blacks start seeing themselves as Americans and not as "Black-Americans," maybe things will change. Police don't kill Blacks at disproportionate rates; it's a disproportionate number of Blacks who commit the crimes in the first place. The lesson is, don't resist arrest, don't fight and don't run.


To Mister K

You can go to any government library or website and find federal and state statistics reporting that American police officers kill "Black-Americans" at a disproportionate rate. Whites are 65% of the U.S. population and are killed by cops at a 52% rate. Blacks are 12% of the U.S. population and are killed by cops at a 32% rate. So, somebody in here either failed math class or English class.

At any rate, why are you so bothered by the term "Black-American?" That is such a petty thing to concern yourself with. Don't you have anything more important to worry about? As a matter of fact, you should be concerned with why racists conceived the entire colorization of human beings to categorize forced free laborers from the owners of stolen human beings.


----------



## UberStreets

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Do you actually know the definition of racist or you just going for shock value . In order for "lyft" or its algorithms to be racist they must be a race and must think it is superior to all other races. So lets try again maybe on this super thin limb you can say the app or algorithms are discriminatory but then why is asked what gain does lyft have on theoretically only matching you with people of your own race.. Do you get paid based on what race you mark when u applied. Last time I checked it was based on region .
> My next question to you why dies it matter . Are being discriminate on t
> 
> Do you actually know the definition of racist or you just going for shock value to get attention ? In order for "lyft" or its algorithm's to be racist it must be a race and must think and feel it is superior to all other races like a white nationalist . They are white or Caucasian a actual race and they feel they are better and superior to all others so racist . So lets try again maybe on a hair thinned limb you could say lyft was being discriminant at best but to discriminate would mean to take away or to exclude. Your still getting calls but you don't approve of the rides being given to you because the passengers are not white. So you r mad and hatful because the app gives you more non whites than who ?? How many white drivers does lyft have in your region that you feel your competing with them . Do you have a actual statistic comprised of information from the drivers which show what race the driver is and the percentage of what race they pick up . Im goin to guess no. Look bro instead of blaming a algorithm for being racist walk away get a different job or way of making money alot out there try internet based business. What's your end game ? What are trying to achieve here? You say this isn't the first time and lyft keeps on lyfting . Fact of the matter is even if you could prove it which I highly doubt you can or you would post your actual tangible evidence not just your emotion's from a bad day, your a independent contractor and therefore free to leave and NOT a employee protected by all that mumbo jumbo on that big laminated poster in the break room . . Another quick fact this that you wrote > " Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui " is actual hatful , very stereotypical and ignorant of you not racist to think that today those names equal a specific race . White people are the new minority . The united states is huge melting pot now so try again . Im sorry you had a bad day , Tomorrow is another day ...😎


To Jacob THE DRIVER

As a matter of fact, racially biased algorithms in Artificial Intelligence DO exist. The Federal Trade Commission is trying to crack down on racist algorithms even as we speak. And, what's worse? You are writing such long paragraphs here when you don't even know the information you need to know when discussing this topic. I mean, look at all of those words you've used above - with 0% research. Smh. 

P.S. Here's one thing to keep in mind. Human beings develop algorithms. So, if a racist develops an algorithm with intentions to target a particular group of people, that algorithm becomes racially biased against its targets.


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> @ Ummm5487
> 
> The problem here is that you are arguing with people who don't have much awareness about technological intelligence. There is such a thing as Racially Biased Algorithms in Artificial Intelligence. The Federal Trade Commission is cracking down on racist algorithms even as we speak. So, NO. You are not just imagining things. In fact, the only thing you are imagining here is that you can somehow have a sane debate with ignorant people who really believe the world revolves around their lack of exposure.


Like I told the one guy its to the point it's just sheer entertainment I'm not expecting nothing logical or sensible to come from these people. like everyone's calling me racist and this and that and a evil horrible person but I didn't even mention no race or anything like that all I said was a group of people doing bad things to the masses ..but someone came right out and said all black people are evil and multiple people said they stop driving because they was tired of having black passengers and no one had nothing to say about that ...if I would have said that about any race of people other than blacks the moderator would have erased my comment and block me from making posts... But we're all treated fair and equal huh


----------



## Ummm5487

Anubis said:


> Us Africans don't kill each other like that in Chicago or in Detroit. I believe the African American on African American is due to segregation, family problems and various other disadvantages because the African American people have been pushed into the South Chicago snd segregated and many don't have enough opportunity and a lot easily kill over the smallest stuff. There was news of a recent Chicago Billionaire who donated $5Millon to a Chicago nonprofit that helps the youth and others avoid the gun crime. Some Somali cab drivers there were shot and killed by other evil Chicgoens. Sadly a lot of the African American youth have chips on their shoulders, they need to let stuff go.
> 
> Illinois Gun Violence Memorial
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/vvpi5s
> 
> View attachment 667234


Black youth is literally hypnotized by demonic music where the theme for the last 30 years have been murder murder kill kill take drugs drugs drugs kill kill other the black people... There's other factors at play such as poverty broken family structures and so forth but when you take a 10-year-old little boy he can put on his headphones go to YouTube and hear murder murder kill kill or you can turn on the radio and hear murder murder kill kill kill or turn on the television to one of these music channels and hear murder murder kill kill kill trust and believe I was one of those youth it really really does something to your brain that makes you want to murder murder kill kill kill


----------



## Ms.Doe

Ummm5487 said:


> Black youth is literally hypnotized by demonic music where the theme for the last 30 years have been murder murder kill kill take drugs drugs drugs kill kill other the black people... There's other factors at play such as poverty broken family structures and so forth but when you take a 10-year-old little boy he can put on his headphones go to YouTube and hear murder murder kill kill or you can turn on the radio and hear murder murder kill kill kill or turn on the television to one of these music channels and hear murder murder kill kill kill trust and believe I was one of those youth it really really does something to your brain that makes you want to murder murder kill kill kill


Sadly, this is all kids.


----------



## 232439

Ummm5487 said:


> Black youth is literally hypnotized by demonic music where the theme for the last 30 years have been murder murder kill kill take drugs drugs drugs kill kill other the black people... There's other factors at play such as poverty broken family structures and so forth but when you take a 10-year-old little boy he can put on his headphones go to YouTube and hear murder murder kill kill or you can turn on the radio and hear murder murder kill kill kill or turn on the television to one of these music channels and hear murder murder kill kill kill trust and believe I was one of those youth it really really does something to your brain that makes you want to murder murder kill kill kill


Yep, some rappers rapping about Glocks and Murking. They think it's cool and hip and modern. Rapper gets rich and the ones listening kill and go to Prison.


----------



## Ummm5487

Anubis said:


> Yep, some rappers rapping about Glocks and Murking. They think it's cool and hip and modern. Rapper gets rich and the ones listening kill and go to Prison.


Like Kanye said "the white man get paid off of all of that"


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> Like I told the one guy its to the point it's just sheer entertainment I'm not expecting nothing logical or sensible to come from these people. like everyone's calling me racist and this and that and a evil horrible person but I didn't even mention no race or anything like that all I said was a group of people doing bad things to the masses ..but someone came right out and said all black people are evil and multiple people said they stop driving because they was tired of having black passengers and no one had nothing to say about that ...if I would have said that about any race of people other than blacks the moderator would have erased my comment and block me from making posts... But we're all treated fair and equal huh


To Ummm5487

I'm shocked at three things in this forum: 1) People don't stay on topic much, 2) When they get off topic it's to say some incredibly racist ish, and 3) There's a lot of uneducated dialogue here.


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> To Ummm5487
> 
> I'm shocked at three things in this forum: 1) People don't stay on topic much, 2) When they get off topic it's to say some incredibly racist ish, and 3) There's a lot of uneducated dialogue here.


It's like going back and forth with spoiled little brats in elementary School


----------



## MrPurple

adamunk said:


> What, exactly, makes you think Lyft is racist? Most people use both platforms to get rides when they can.


Some men just want to watch the world burn. Some desperately need widespread racism to exist going so far as to make it up as necessary.


----------



## MrPurple

UberStreets said:


> and 3) There's a lot of uneducated dialogue here.


Prime example: _Nobody have systematically attacked every race on the Earth except for white people most people keep the violence within themselves which is not any better but white people will go into other people Homeland and kill them All... That's unique to white people and white people only... There's no history of black Africans going into European or Asian Nations and killing everybody_

What makes this racist, uneducated shyte righteous? Who are the Hutus and Tutsis? See "List of Conflicts in Africa" on Wikipedia. Africans regularly invade(d) "other people Homeland" [sic] and if they didn't kill everyone, they sold the conquered into slavery. And, newsflash, they still do. 

"That's unique to white people and white people only."

Were the Mongols, the largest empire in history, white?


----------



## Skysurfer

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm over trying to convince people what's happening.. but it's no coincidence that out of my last 100 trips 98 of them was black or brown and I usually sit still into a black or brown person need a ride the airport travelers are 90% White or 100% of my airport pickups are black or brown I don't mind picking up anyone I'm like myself but my customers shouldn't be based off race my wait time should not be based off race my income should not be based off race


I Work N of Miami, I start nice and early as well and I noticed about 70% of my riders are in fact POC. I wonder if that’s because certain type of jobs start earlier than others and maybe that particular group tend to work more in service oriented industries. I’m an immigrant and know very little of the dynamics between races in this country, I know of course they exist because I’m not blind nor dumb. I notice that once 9am hits, the diversity increases quite a bit. I also noticed that most POC I pick up are going to work while a good chunk of white individuals are doing chores or leasure activities. This is of course just based on what I notice. I work 7 days a week and only for Lyft, Tue other thing i noticed is that on weekend the opposite is true meaning I pick up more “white” ppl, being them locals or tourists. I usually take a break between 11am and 2pm to deal w my life and also because it tends to be a little bit less busy. But it’s very rare I sit empty for much more than 3-5 minutes. I do tho at times news to go and pick up ppl 20-30 min away and I refuse those rides, when i do so I do notice that requests come in slower


----------



## Ummm5487

MrPurple said:


> Prime example: _Nobody have systematically attacked every race on the Earth except for white people most people keep the violence within themselves which is not any better but white people will go into other people Homeland and kill them All... That's unique to white people and white people only... There's no history of black Africans going into European or Asian Nations and killing everybody_
> 
> What makes this racist, uneducated shyte righteous? Who are the Hutus and Tutsis? See "List of Conflicts in Africa" on Wikipedia. Africans regularly invade(d) "other people Homeland" [sic] and if they didn't kill everyone, they sold the conquered into slavery. And, newsflash, they still do.
> 
> "That's unique to white people and white people only."
> 
> Were the Mongols, the largest empire in history, white?


Do we have to go into the role that the French and Belgium play in the conflict in Rwanda or have you studied this in depth or have you not studied this in depth and you're just talking with your emotion and not your logic... Once again they were in the same country and the Mongols as far as I remember attacked each other maybe had a war here and there with Russia but they never went around the world and killed everybody from every group like Europeans did European wiped out the aboriginals in Australia wiped out the natives of South Africa wiped out the natives of The Americans went in South America wiping out people committed genocide against the Jews did untold amounts of evils to the east Asians raged a unjust war on the Mexicans Tossed an estimated 80 million West Africans in Atlantic Ocean... Created atomic bombs put radiation all in the air that people still getting cancer from to this day put all types of crap in our food and water that kills about a half a million people a year right here in America.. blacks are the least killers of humanity whites are by far the biggest killers of humanity but have really mind fked everyone into thinking blacks are the biggest killer of humanity and whites are the least killer of humanity.. not only are they good at killing everybody but they're good at mind fking everybody... Not racist just a historian... My girlfriend is actually White and she'll tell you this same thing just like I'm telling you...


----------



## pwnzor

Yeah, there's a lot of uneducated dialogue here because the majority of Uber/Lyft drivers are generally unemployable in a real job... for one reason or another.

Meanwhile we're killing ourselves much faster and more efficiently than anyone else ever could.


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of uneducated dialogue here because the majority of Uber/Lyft drivers are generally unemployable in a real job... for one reason or another.
> 
> Meanwhile we're killing ourselves much faster and more efficiently than anyone else ever could.


And who are "we"


----------



## Donna C.

Cat1015 said:


> As a Black woman that drives for both companies, I have my own biases fueled by experiences. There’s no color in ghetto. I’ve had bad experiences with black and white… it’s all about how they were raised. Ppl are entitled and have no manners. They also have bad experiences and want to treat us all the same. It’s a vicious cycle and if you have the emotional intelligence to recognize it, do better. Personally, I have more problems with people thinking they don’t need a damn child carseat. The second, if you give me an attitude or text more than once, CANCELLED. 🤷🏽‍♀️


100% I agree totally 
I too have the same experiences.


----------



## UberStreets

pwnzor said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of uneducated dialogue here because the majority of Uber/Lyft drivers are generally unemployable in a real job... for one reason or another.
> 
> Meanwhile we're killing ourselves much faster and more efficiently than anyone else ever could.





Cat1015 said:


> As a Black woman that drives for both companies, I have my own biases fueled by experiences. There’s no color in ghetto. I’ve had bad experiences with black and white… it’s all about how they were raised. Ppl are entitled and have no manners. They also have bad experiences and want to treat us all the same. It’s a vicious cycle and if you have the emotional intelligence to recognize it, do better. Personally, I have more problems with people thinking they don’t need a damn child carseat. The second, if you give me an attitude or text more than once, CANCELLED. 🤷🏽‍♀️


To Cat1015 said

I drive for Uber part time, but I relate 100% with your experience. There are some a**holes - black or white - and there are some really amazing riders as well. I usually have a good day when driving. And I'm fortunate that my good riders far outnumber the bad riders.


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> Blacks killing whites 81 percent is a full blown lie straight out of hell that a lot of whites like to repeat over and over again thinking black people are too dumb to know any better


To Ummm5487

I guess we gotta hit 'em with the fact check coming from reliable sources again. Or they will pull their own fabricated numbers out of their a**holes. And more current data reports that Black people kill other Black people at a rate of 92%, while white people kill other white people at a rate of 88%. So white-on-white crime is pretty much equivalent to black-on-black crime. Again, these numbers can be found in any government library or website.

And Markisonit's numbers on blacks murdering whites is beyond ignorance. Is reading actual research outlawed in his county?👀

Fact check: False data on U.S. racial murder rates | Reuters


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> To Ummm5487
> 
> I guess we gotta hit 'em with the fact check coming from reliable sources again. Or they will pull their own fabricated numbers out of their a**holes. And more current data reports that Black people kill other Black people at a rate of 92%, while white people kill other white people at a rate of 88%. So white-on-white crime is pretty much equivalent to black-on-black crime. Again, these numbers can be found in any government library or website.
> 
> And Markisonit's numbers on blacks murdering whites is beyond ignorance. Is reading actual research outlawed in his county?👀
> 
> Fact check: False data on U.S. racial murder rates | Reuters


They to love to run with the narrative that its blacks
that have been doing all types of evil to them instead of the obvious fact that is the other way around... Hear them telling we enslave them and used to bomb their kids at church... It's gaslighting 101


----------



## Jgarcia62002

sidewazzz said:


> Classic victim finger pointing. All you have done is cry about being a “victim of being black” and use terrible examples to “relate” random times in history to your current situation.
> 
> in a way you are coming off as racist It’s oddly ironic.


There is no such thing as "racism". Doesn't exist. It's a made up word. Used to divide people.


----------



## Michael Patrick Murphy

Ummm5487 said:


> I keep it on the pop station or I listen to my own music most of the day but I do know what's on the urban radio stations and this song right here is the most played song on the urban radio stations right now one of many that got this same topic "murder kill kill drugs drugs"



Lyft is a raci


Ted Fink said:


> This is facts. And no doubt, there is racism inherent in the way these companies act, I guess you'd say the corporate persona of Uber is (generally) marketed to rich and white whereas the persona of Lyft is marketed to diverse and poor. That being said, I'm in a college town, so it tends to divide the riders a little differently. Those who care about the cost use Lyft and those who want the fastest pickup and don't care about the cost use Uber. I'm overgeneralizing here, but that's about how it splits.


Lyft is a very racist company that markets to whiney black riders that take full advantage of Lyft's extremely bias policies. While other races could do the same, I haven't heard of any cases. Lyft uses race as a marketing tool paying lip service to being non-descriminating and all inclusive when nothing could be further from the truth. Lyft often creates racism where there was none to showcase their fight against it. They slant the truth to make themselves look righteous.

In my case, I drove for the predator in the San Francisco Bay Area Markets and around Sacramento. As a whistleblower employee who was wrongfully terminated by Lyft, I write about the deadly evils of Lyft, which include: manslaughter, deception, lying, trickery, ripping off drivers (and passengers), etc. I have never seen such corruption as with publicly traded companies like Lyft and Über that incentive crazy and sleepy driving through their ride quantity based bonus programs. It's a carrot and stick type bonus where the carrot is pulled out at the last minute by their algorithms that assign you certain riders and ride types that encourage you to drive too much and prevent you from actually making the bonuses safely. 

Numerous reports supported by video interviews tell about reckless sleepy driving especially on Sundays and Mondays as drivers force themselves to fit in as many rides as possible, the latest just last night from a passenger that was also a San Francisco Muni Bus driver.

Lyft needed to get rid of me for whistleblowing. One day, two young people, who didn't appear to even be black, gave Lyft the excuse they needed when they phoned in and complained that I was a racist against black people after seven years working for diverse riders as an almost 5.0 driver. In Sacramento, approximately half my riders appear to be black. The reality was that the two kids got in my luxury Chrysler Pacifica Limited already having an attitude. As she slid across the seat, she complimented how "f'n" beautiful my car was. Then the boyfriend slid in with his boombox on full volume playing really dirty rap/hip hop music. His coat wreaked enough of marijuana that I could easily be blamed by the next passenger for smoking it myself. I told him he couldn't do that. 

She immediately made the issue about race rather than about the disrespect. I"m a 67 year old white guy. She asked in a very accusing manner, "Why? Do you have something against black people?" I told her very sarcastically, "Sure, I have something against black people," when it was obviously really about the loud offensive music. She went on a quick rant how she was black carrying to black babies of her boyfriend who was also black. Of course that was all news to me as she got out swearing and calling me a "f'n" racist, etc. The boyfriend slammed the door and wrapped his fist on the glass calling me the same. Fine, at least they were getting out of the car. 

Lyft's chosen responses as to why I was cancelling the ride were not appropriate to the situation. They seldom are. Another request came in before I could try to call or message Lyft to make sure I never got matched with those two again. 

While I was driving the new ride, the kids called Lyft and, according to them, she said I was a racist against black people. Without speaking with me, Lyft immediately deactivated my account for alleged racism. Some people understand that if any driver crosses them for ANY reason, such as not wearing a seatbelt or letting them drink in the car, they can pull out the race card and have that driver instantly deactivated costing him or her their job before the driver is given any chance to defend themself. This is actually "wrongful termination." And since, by law in California and Federally speaking, drivers are actually employees and not contractors, I believe we can file a complaint through the California Employment Development Department (if you can ever get ahold of them). Whether you can win or not, Lyft's policies are bias against drivers. Incidents such as that can be used to get rid of whistleblowers.

That said, there is no defense for the illegalities of Lyft and Über. Much of passenger payments go towards their law suit settlements, high priced insurance, etc. These suits come from drivers, passengers, employees, stock holders, and city, county and state governments. Too the best of my knowledge, they are all well justified. None that I've heard of appear to be frivolous.

I think the best solution is for Lyft and Über to simply go out of business and divide all the remaining assets among their drivers. That would end the duopoly and make room for legal and ethical companies to fill the void. The laws are already in place. The governments simply need to enforce them. 

The pressure from rideshare lobbyists and lawyers on politicians to let them get away with murder, are legend. Somebody has to stand taller and I'm doing so here and in my coming book "The Driver."


----------



## Ummm5487

Michael Patrick Murphy said:


> Lyft is a raci
> 
> 
> Lyft is a very racist company that markets to whiney black riders that take full advantage of Lyft's extremely bias policies. While other races could do the same, I haven't heard of any cases. Lyft uses race as a marketing tool paying lip service to being non-descriminating and all inclusive when nothing could be further from the truth. Lyft often creates racism where there was none to showcase their fight against it. They slant the truth to make themselves look righteous.
> 
> In my case, I drove for the predator in the San Francisco Bay Area Markets and around Sacramento. As a whistleblower employee who was wrongfully terminated by Lyft, I write about the deadly evils of Lyft, which include: manslaughter, deception, lying, trickery, ripping off drivers (and passengers), etc. I have never seen such corruption as with publicly traded companies like Lyft and Über that incentive crazy and sleepy driving through their ride quantity based bonus programs. It's a carrot and stick type bonus where the carrot is pulled out at the last minute by their algorithms that assign you certain riders and ride types that encourage you to drive too much and prevent you from actually making the bonuses safely.
> 
> Numerous reports supported by video interviews tell about reckless sleepy driving especially on Sundays and Mondays as drivers force themselves to fit in as many rides as possible, the latest just last night from a passenger that was also a San Francisco Muni Bus driver.
> 
> Lyft needed to get rid of me for whistleblowing. One day, two young people, who didn't appear to even be black, gave Lyft the excuse they needed when they phoned in and complained that I was a racist against black people after seven years working for diverse riders as an almost 5.0 driver. In Sacramento, approximately half my riders appear to be black. The reality was that the two kids got in my luxury Chrysler Pacifica Limited already having an attitude. As she slid across the seat, she complimented how "f'n" beautiful my car was. Then the boyfriend slid in with his boombox on full volume playing really dirty rap/hip hop music. His coat wreaked enough of marijuana that I could easily be blamed by the next passenger for smoking it myself. I told him he couldn't do that.
> 
> She immediately made the issue about race rather than about the disrespect. I"m a 67 year old white guy. She asked in a very accusing manner, "Why? Do you have something against black people?" I told her very sarcastically, "Sure, I have something against black people," when it was obviously really about the loud offensive music. She went on a quick rant how she was black carrying to black babies of her boyfriend who was also black. Of course that was all news to me as she got out swearing and calling me a "f'n" racist, etc. The boyfriend slammed the door and wrapped his fist on the glass calling me the same. Fine, at least they were getting out of the car.
> 
> Lyft's chosen responses as to why I was cancelling the ride were not appropriate to the situation. They seldom are. Another request came in before I could try to call or message Lyft to make sure I never got matched with those two again.
> 
> While I was driving the new ride, the kids called Lyft and, according to them, she said I was a racist against black people. Without speaking with me, Lyft immediately deactivated my account for alleged racism. Some people understand that if any driver crosses them for ANY reason, such as not wearing a seatbelt or letting them drink in the car, they can pull out the race card and have that driver instantly deactivated costing him or her their job before the driver is given any chance to defend themself. This is actually "wrongful termination." And since, by law in California and Federally speaking, drivers are actually employees and not contractors, I believe we can file a complaint through the California Employment Development Department (if you can ever get ahold of them). Whether you can win or not, Lyft's policies are bias against drivers. Incidents such as that can be used to get rid of whistleblowers.
> 
> That said, there is no defense for the illegalities of Lyft and Über. Much of passenger payments go towards their law suit settlements, high priced insurance, etc. These suits come from drivers, passengers, employees, stock holders, and city, county and state governments. Too the best of my knowledge, they are all well justified. None that I've heard of appear to be frivolous.
> 
> I think the best solution is for Lyft and Über to simply go out of business and divide all the remaining assets among their drivers. That would end the duopoly and make room for legal and ethical companies to fill the void. The laws are already in place. The governments simply need to enforce them.
> 
> The pressure from rideshare lobbyists and lawyers on politicians to let them get away with murder, are legend. Somebody has to stand taller and I'm doing so here and in my coming book "The Driver."


I feel like they will go out of business pretty soon the hundred billion dollar company still claim they have never made one red penny


----------



## Woohaa

Am I wrong to want to discriminate against all pax and only deliver food? 🤔


----------



## melusine3

Cat1015 said:


> As a Black woman that drives for both companies, I have my own biases fueled by experiences. There’s no color in ghetto. I’ve had bad experiences with black and white… it’s all about how they were raised. Ppl are entitled and have no manners. They also have bad experiences and want to treat us all the same. It’s a vicious cycle and if you have the emotional intelligence to recognize it, do better. Personally, I have more problems with people thinking they don’t need a damn child carseat. The second, if you give me an attitude or text more than once, CANCELLED. 🤷🏽‍♀️


Same here lol! I no longer drive, but that was how I handled riders. If there was any hint of being a Karen, CANCEL! Especially those who would respond to my "I'm here!" with "I'll be out in 5 minutes" I'd cancel, not even wait the 5 to get the fee. I just boogied off.


----------



## MrPurple

Ummm5487 said:


> Do we have to go into the role that the French and Belgium play in the conflict in Rwanda or have you studied this in depth or have you not studied this in depth and you're just talking with your emotion and not your logic... Once again they were in the same country and the Mongols as far as I remember attacked each other maybe had a war here and there with Russia but they never went around the world and killed everybody from every group like Europeans did European wiped out the aboriginals in Australia wiped out the natives of South Africa wiped out the natives of The Americans went in South America wiping out people committed genocide against the Jews did untold amounts of evils to the east Asians raged a unjust war on the Mexicans Tossed an estimated 80 million West Africans in Atlantic Ocean... Created atomic bombs put radiation all in the air that people still getting cancer from to this day put all types of crap in our food and water that kills about a half a million people a year right here in America.. blacks are the least killers of humanity whites are by far the biggest killers of humanity but have really mind fked everyone into thinking blacks are the biggest killer of humanity and whites are the least killer of humanity.. not only are they good at killing everybody but they're good at mind fking everybody... Not racist just a historian... My girlfriend is actually White and she'll tell you this same thing just like I'm telling you...


Tell us that you are racist and ignorant without saying that you are racist and ignorant. Also, keep your Strawman arguments where the sun doesn't shine. The Mongols didn't build the largest contiguous land empire by fighting themselves and the Russians. Plus, they also brought bubonic plague to Europe and Asia as a bonus. And the atomic bombs saved millions, perhaps tens of millions. Someone was going to do it. Perhaps you would have preferred the Soviets or the National Socialist German Workers Party? 
Africans are still fighting each other to this day, often on the genocide level. They, along with the Muslims, are still participating in the global slave trade. Don't forget they are the ones who provided the humans for the Trans-Atlantic slave trade, not the whites. The whites of Western Civilization ended their own slave trade AND fought actual battles to end it elsewhere. The glorious Africans didn't. 
You may study "history", but it's some weird racist and ignorant history with little basis in reality. Sounds more like cherry picking to fit a narrative rather than the totality of it.


----------



## pwnzor

MrPurple said:


> Don't forget they are the ones who provided the humans for the Trans-Atlantic slave trade, not the whites. The whites of Western Civilization ended their own slave trade AND fought actual battles to end it elsewhere. The glorious Africans didn't.


----------



## Markisonit

Ummm5487 said:


> You're right... And I'm wrong and those name definitely don't usually be attached to a particular race... Any discrimination or racism is all in my head and black people have been lying about discrimination and racism for the last 400 years cuz it has never happened... you caught me you caught us


OMG. Wo is me. You tow the victicrat line perfectly.


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> OMG. Wo is me. You tow the victicrat line perfectly.


I'm actually a conservative and I despise liberals and I despise anybody that plays the victim card... But nothing make me sick to the stomach as you gaslighters who say that black people can't mention things that happen to them today or in the past because that don't make white people happy ..I don't know why people like you are so quick to voice your opinion everybody in the world know the role people like you played in history everybody know people like you just spew evil everybody know not to take anything you have to say serious every time your mouth is moving you just spewing evil ..so why do you even try to fit into a conversation.. we already know you're going to just bring evilness to every conversation or every situation you're in ..everybody is just waiting for people like you to pass on and hope the generation after you will be better


----------



## robert2

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Do you actually know the definition of racist or you just going for shock value . In order for "lyft" or its algorithms to be racist they must be a race and must think it is superior to all other races. So lets try again maybe on this super thin limb you can say the app or algorithms are discriminatory but then why is asked what gain does lyft have on theoretically only matching you with people of your own race.. Do you get paid based on what race you mark when u applied. Last time I checked it was based on region .
> My next question to you why dies it matter . Are being discriminate on t
> 
> Do you actually know the definition of racist or you just going for shock value to get attention ? In order for "lyft" or its algorithm's to be racist it must be a race and must think and feel it is superior to all other races like a white nationalist . They are white or Caucasian a actual race and they feel they are better and superior to all others so racist . So lets try again maybe on a hair thinned limb you could say lyft was being discriminant at best but to discriminate would mean to take away or to exclude. Your still getting calls but you don't approve of the rides being given to you because the passengers are not white. So you r mad and hatful because the app gives you more non whites than who ?? How many white drivers does lyft have in your region that you feel your competing with them . Do you have a actual statistic comprised of information from the drivers which show what race the driver is and the percentage of what race they pick up . Im goin to guess no. Look bro instead of blaming a algorithm for being racist walk away get a different job or way of making money alot out there try internet based business. What's your end game ? What are trying to achieve here? You say this isn't the first time and lyft keeps on lyfting . Fact of the matter is even if you could prove it which I highly doubt you can or you would post your actual tangible evidence not just your emotion's from a bad day, your a independent contractor and therefore free to leave and NOT a employee protected by all that mumbo jumbo on that big laminated poster in the break room . . Another quick fact this that you wrote > " Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui " is actual hatful , very stereotypical and ignorant of you not racist to think that today those names equal a specific race . White people are the new minority . The united states is huge melting pot now so try again . Im sorry you had a bad day , Tomorrow is another day ...😎


Looks like racism alive and well on this site


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


>


Don't forget like most white people do to mention the people whites had to fight to end slavery was other whites... someone tried to tell me recently that 600,000 whites died trying to end slavery in America but if you look at it logically and don't look at it through a white supremist trying to use trickery on what he considered to be a dumb ***** you would know since the South lost that mean the South must have lost more men and the South was absolutely fighting to keep slavery so that mean the bulk of those $l600,000 were actually fighting to keep slavery but y'all think my little dumb ***** mind can't figure that out...lol y'all funny


----------



## Ummm5487

MrPurple said:


> Tell us that you are racist and ignorant without saying that you are racist and ignorant. Also, keep your Strawman arguments where the sun doesn't shine. The Mongols didn't build the largest contiguous land empire by fighting themselves and the Russians. Plus, they also brought bubonic plague to Europe and Asia as a bonus. And the atomic bombs saved millions, perhaps tens of millions. Someone was going to do it. Perhaps you would have preferred the Soviets or the National Socialist German Workers Party?
> Africans are still fighting each other to this day, often on the genocide level. They, along with the Muslims, are still participating in the global slave trade. Don't forget they are the ones who provided the humans for the Trans-Atlantic slave trade, not the whites. The whites of Western Civilization ended their own slave trade AND fought actual battles to end it elsewhere. The glorious Africans didn't.
> You may study "history", but it's some weird racist and ignorant history with little basis in reality. Sounds more like cherry picking to fit a narrative rather than the totality of it.


The white race is a race of Messiahs....y'all have been a real blessing to this earth and y'all have never harmed a soul👍


----------



## robert2

legalisa40 said:


> Is that a bad thing?


Does it occur to you that black and brown people killing others is a symptom of the racist system we live in? When Italian gangsters kill other Italians is that the fault of Italians living in America or, as I believe, a system of discrimination that pits people against people- we see in the USA and internationally with Arabs against Arabs and African s against Africans on and on


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> They to love to run with the narrative that its blacks
> that have been doing all types of evil to them instead of the obvious fact that is the other way around... Hear them telling we enslave them and used to bomb their kids at church... It's gaslighting 101


To Ummm5487

Markisonit literally quoted a whole meme that is floating around on facebook. The following false information listed on the meme is: “whites killing blacks 2%”, “police killing whites 3%”, “whites killing whites 16%”, “blacks killing whites 81%”, “police killing blacks 1%” and “blacks killing blacks 97%”. First of all, who actually goes around copying and pasting their "research👀" from memes??? And, apparently, that untruthful meme was so widespread that even Reuters had to publish a fact check article to correct the numbers and denounce the meme.

Meanwhile, who is going into black grocery stores and murdering black senior citizens who were shopping for food? Answer: The Payton Gendrons of America. And who is going into black churches and killing black parishioners at prayer service??? Answer: The Dylan Roofs of America. Who are sending bomb threats to HBCUs and black universities across the nation? Answer: America's white supremacists. And what black person in the history of America has gone into a white church and killed parishioners or gone into a white neighborhood to commit a mass shooting? Never happened in the history of America. Has Black people ever made bomb threats to white universities? Never happened in the history of America.

The articles below are also good reads:

HBCU bomb threats are white supremacist violence (opinion) (insidehighered.com)

Charleston church shooter: ‘I would like to make it crystal clear, I do not regret what I did’ - The Washington Post

Buffalo shooting suspect: Motive was to prevent 'eliminating the white race' : NPR


----------



## Markisonit

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm actually a conservative and I despise liberals and I despise anybody that plays the victim card... But nothing make me sick to the stomach as you gaslighters who say that black people can't mention things that happen to them today or in the past because that don't make white people happy ..I don't know why people like you are so quick to voice your opinion everybody in the world know the role people like you played in history everybody know people like you just spew evil everybody know not to take anything you have to say serious every time your mouth is moving you just spewing evil ..so why do you even try to fit into a conversation.. we already know you're going to just bring evilness to every conversation or every situation you're in ..everybody is just waiting for people like you to pass on and hope the generation after you will be better


It's because of people like me (conservative) that slavery no longer exists, Your beloved liberal democrats were totally against it. This fact is ignored by the pathetic media in this country.


----------



## Markisonit

robert2 said:


> Does it occur to you that black and brown people killing others is a symptom of the racist system we live in?


The racist syptom that obammy reignited.,,,He and that man he is obstensibly married to.


----------



## UberCyclist714

stephen harness said:


> You need to stop listening to CNN MSNBC and all the other fake news outlets. Racism is being used to do one thing and one thing only...make money. The race card is only used as an excuse for failure. I have many friends of different nationalities who all work hard and have the same opportunitys as I do and all of them are succesfull. Sucess breads success and race has nothing to do with it. Racism only exist today because it will not be allowed to die. ANYONE OF ANY COLOR who works hard and obeys the laws of the land and does no harm to anyone will be succesful in this country if they put in the effort. There are to many people who are lazy and want to live off the people. Orgnasations like the NAACP and BLM ( and by the way the founder of BLM Patrice Cullors is an admited trained marxist who used racism to raise millions and never gave any of the money to any black cause) would not be able to raise the millions and millions of dollars they have without it. Jessie Jackson and All Sharpton would not be able to raise a penny without it. Racism is an indiustry that keeps getting perpetuated so they can continue to make millions off of it. We have come a long way since the 1900s and if everyone would stop talking about it then it will fade off into the sunset. No one alive today had anything to do with slavery and no one alive today has been affected by it. Are we perfect...NO but we are improving every day.


You are an idiot. You and your entire klan of MAGAts. Go take your sister to the movies and leave this conversation to educated people.


----------



## Markisonit

UberStreets said:


> Meanwhile, who is going into black grocery stores and murdering black senior citizens who were shopping for food? Answer: The Payton Gendrons of America. And who is going into black churches and killing black parishioners at prayer service??? Answer: The Dylan Roofs of America. Who are sending bomb threats to HBCUs and black universities across the nation? Answer: America's white supremacists. And what black person in the history of America has gone into a white church and killed parishioners or gone into a white neighborhood to commit a mass shooting? Never happened in the history of America. Has Black people ever made bomb threats to white universities? Never happened in the history of America.


How about the 550 or so riots that went unpunished 2 or so years ago. All BLM and Antifa; racist organizations if there ever were any. They were given justification by the media because criminal george floyd (no hero, period) was put out of business. I guess thats all ok.


----------



## UberCyclist714

Markisonit said:


> It's because of people like me (conservative) that slavery no longer exists, Your beloved liberal democrats were totally against it. This fact is ignored by the pathetic media in this country.


It’s because of idiots like you that breed with your kin that we’re being outwitted by so many other countries. The parties flipped years ago genius. All you have to do is follow the hillbillies and their stupid confederate flag to know where the racists are. Used to be the democratic party, then it flipped to the republican party. Climb off your sister long enough to read a book. Try to educate yourself.


----------



## Markisonit

UberCyclist714 said:


> It’s because of idiots like you that breed with your kin that we’re being outwitted by so many other countries. The parties flipped years ago genius. All you have to do is follow the hillbillies and their stupid confederate flag to know where the racists are. Used to be the democratic party, then it flipped to the republican party. Climb off your sister long enough to read a book. Try to educate yourself.


Wow, two posts and two people called idiots. Your lycra shorts are cutting off your circulation.
Now, go have yourself a shitty day!


----------



## driveemcrazy

thepukeguy said:


> I drive around most of these Chicago areas where Black people are getting killed in large numbers. It’s typically other Black people doing the killing. Occasionally they go at it with the Hispanic gangs in the area but that’s a smaller portion of the killings.
> 
> I don’t think you would see white people killing other white people in large numbers like this as they are currently a neutered people. Financial superiority and social justice dogma for quite some time has made them predominately beta males. You would have to put 50+ million of them on testosterone supplements before you would even start seeing simple fist fights in large numbers.


In 2018, the Federal Bureau of Investigation reported that 81% of white victims were killed by white offenders, and 89% of Black victims were killed by Black offenders. Not THAT big a difference In 2017, the FBI reported almost identical figures — 80% of white victims were killed by white offenders, and 88% of Black victims were killed by Black offenders. Not that big a difference. This thought that there is massive black on black crime and so little white on white crime is factually incorrect bit facts don't matter any more in the US


----------



## TeaintheD

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No It means you are.. Why? Because you told us that "most of my Lyft passengers are black" and that they don't tip. You could have concluded that 'Lyft passengers don't tip' or that people of lower socio-economic status don't tip - but instead you concluded they don't tip because of the color of their skin.
> 
> That is a perfect example of_* implicit racism*_. It's not intentional bigotry - it's reaching bad conclusions because of how we perceive the world - our upbringing, the limts of our personal experience.
> 
> Discrimination due to 'implicit racism' is embedded deep in our culture, and unintentional as is might be, it is the root problem we face causing the inequities in our society.
> 
> - - - - - - -
> *What are some examples of implicit bias?*
> 
> A common example of implicit bias is *favouring or being more receptive to familiar-sounding names than those from other cultural groups*. Implicit bias doesn't mean that inclusivity is not one of our values. It means that we are not aware of how our own implicit bias can impact our actions and decisions.Jan 2, 2020
> *Implicit bias - Workplace Strategies for Mental Health*
> https://www.workplacestrategiesformentalhealth.com
> - - - - - - - -
> and:
> *Suspect Race: Causes and Consequences of Racial Profiling*


It's not racist to say that most of their passengers are black!! It's a fact, stop turning everyone who says black into an instant racist. You're just as bad as actual racists


----------



## robert2

UberCyclist714 said:


> You are an idiot. You and your entire klan of MAGAts. Go take your sister to the movies and leave this conversation to educated people.


Ditto on that -


----------



## thepukeguy

driveemcrazy said:


> In 2018, the Federal Bureau of Investigation reported that 81% of white victims were killed by white offenders, and 89% of Black victims were killed by Black offenders. Not THAT big a difference In 2017, the FBI reported almost identical figures — 80% of white victims were killed by white offenders, and 88% of Black victims were killed by Black offenders. Not that big a difference. This thought that there is massive black on black crime and so little white on white crime is factually incorrect bit facts don't matter any more in the US


Is this the same FBI that protects pedophiles around the world? You sound like the political ideology that hates the police yet you are throwing their numbers in my face. Seems a little contradicting doesn’t it? I’m gonna tell Colin Kaepernick on you look out buddy 😂

Tell you what let me see the Epstein client list and then I can take the FBI little bit more seriously.


----------



## Nedlaw

Ummm5487 said:


> So we the ones that make the application that put the prefixes in front of American for every race but whites ..I thought the US government make those applications and corporate companies.. once again no white accountability it's all the black man fault and that has nothing to do with what I post ..it's sad people like you don't see how dark and evil your heart is and how complacent to the evil that has happenin history and the evil that's happening today.. this guy just blatantly said a bold-faced lie trying to attribute 81% of white murders to black people once again no white accountability when 90% of murder towards White is committed by whites but instead of checking that you're checking me about Black and all color races having prefixes in front of their title in America and blame it on the black man... People like you are extremely tiresome


"Mr K" is a wee bit confused and on obvious racist. If he understood what he said, which is impossible for a racist, then he wouldn't have said it. What he needed to say was, "When Whites start seeing Blacks as Americans, not "Black Americans" then maybe things will change." But again, he's a racist so obviously he can't see things from this perspective. Oh, and don't get me started on the rest of his racist rant.


----------



## cms659

stephen harness said:


> You need to stop listening to CNN MSNBC and all the other fake news outlets. Racism is being used to do one thing and one thing only...make money. The race card is only used as an excuse for failure. I have many friends of different nationalities who all work hard and have the same opportunitys as I do and all of them are succesfull. Sucess breads success and race has nothing to do with it. Racism only exist today because it will not be allowed to die. ANYONE OF ANY COLOR who works hard and obeys the laws of the land and does no harm to anyone will be succesful in this country if they put in the effort. There are to many people who are lazy and want to live off the people. Orgnasations like the NAACP and BLM ( and by the way the founder of BLM Patrice Cullors is an admited trained marxist who used racism to raise millions and never gave any of the money to any black cause) would not be able to raise the millions and millions of dollars they have without it. Jessie Jackson and All Sharpton would not be able to raise a penny without it. Racism is an indiustry that keeps getting perpetuated so they can continue to make millions off of it. We have come a long way since the 1900s and if everyone would stop talking about it then it will fade off into the sunset. No one alive today had anything to do with slavery and no one alive today has been affected by it. Are we perfect...NO but we are improving every day.


WRONG


stephen harness said:


> You need to stop listening to CNN MSNBC and all the other fake news outlets. Racism is being used to do one thing and one thing only...make money. The race card is only used as an excuse for failure. I have many friends of different nationalities who all work hard and have the same opportunitys as I do and all of them are succesfull. Sucess breads success and race has nothing to do with it. Racism only exist today because it will not be allowed to die. ANYONE OF ANY COLOR who works hard and obeys the laws of the land and does no harm to anyone will be succesful in this country if they put in the effort. There are to many people who are lazy and want to live off the people. Orgnasations like the NAACP and BLM ( and by the way the founder of BLM Patrice Cullors is an admited trained marxist who used racism to raise millions and never gave any of the money to any black cause) would not be able to raise the millions and millions of dollars they have without it. Jessie Jackson and All Sharpton would not be able to raise a penny without it. Racism is an indiustry that keeps getting perpetuated so they can continue to make millions off of it. We have come a long way since the 1900s and if everyone would stop talking about it then it will fade off into the sunset. No one alive today had anything to do with slavery and no one alive today has been affected by it. Are we perfect...NO but we are improving every day.


WRONG. You don't need a ANY news outlet to see there is a huge racism problem here unless you are totally blind, just ignoring the facts (like most Trump supporters do) or both (you are evidently in the "both" category).

That being said, as far as it's effect on Lyft/Uber - I suppose there are incidents that would relate, but to say it is a widespread problem I think is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Karen Stein

I weary of folks who are so incapable of thinking critically that they attribute every imagined fault to some absurd theory. “Racism” is on of the most popular defaults for today’s non-thinkers.

Lyft and Uber care only for one color: green. Federal Reserve note green, to be exact.


----------



## Ummm5487

Markisonit said:


> It's because of people like me (conservative) that slavery no longer exists, Your beloved liberal democrats were totally against it. This fact is ignored by the pathetic media in this country.


If I'm not mistaking back then Democrats was conservative and the Republicans was liberal Dixiecrat Democrats became Republican when LBJ gave black people human rights... Also when the beloved confederate battle flag came out of the museums and flying everywhere because that was white people way of threatening black people


----------



## sidewazzz

Can’t believe you guys are still feeding.


----------



## robert2

driveemcrazy said:


> In 2018, the Federal Bureau of Investigation reported that 81% of white victims were killed by white offenders, and 89% of Black victims were killed by Black offenders. Not THAT big a difference In 2017, the FBI reported almost identical figures — 80% of white victims were killed by white offenders, and 88% of Black victims were killed by Black offenders. Not that big a difference. This thought that there is massive black on black crime and so little white on white crime is factually incorrect bit facts don't matter any more in the US





thepukeguy said:


> Is this the same FBI that protects pedophiles around the world? You sound like the political ideology that hates the police yet you are throwing their numbers in my face. Seems a little contradicting doesn’t it? I’m gonna tell Colin Kaepernick on you look out buddy 😂
> 
> Tell you what let me see the Epstein client list and then I can take the FBI little bit more seriously.


maggots make me puke


----------



## thepukeguy

robert2 said:


> maggots make me puke


And if we’re lucky you will choke on that puke 🤮


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TeaintheD said:


> It's not racist to say that most of their passengers are black!! It's a fact, stop turning everyone who says black into an instant racist. You're just as bad as actual racists


Agreed: Saying 'most of my rides are black' is not what is racist about the comment. Sadly, you don't understand what IS racist about the comment. I'm not turning anyone into a racist; they are already there.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Nedlaw said:


> What he needed to say was, "When Whites start seeing Blacks as Americans, not "Black Americans" then maybe things will change."


But if we don't call them pre-fixed-americans, then how will we know they are different from us? lol!


----------



## Ummm5487

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Agreed: Saying 'most of my rides are black' is not what is racist about the comment. Sadly, you don't understand what IS racist about the comment. I'm not turning anyone into a racist; they are already there.


People like you just jump at the opportunity to say a black person is being racist people like you nowadays claim blacks enclaved whites and bombed white kids at church...and my favorite one is the claim that's affirmative action took all the white people jobs and gave them to blacks.... When is not hard too to do some research and see white people benefit from affirmative action the most... Affirmative action just lead to white men hiring white women and promoting white women more...this is well documented


----------



## Ummm5487

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Agreed: Saying 'most of my rides are black' is not what is racist about the comment. Sadly, you don't understand what IS racist about the comment. I'm not turning anyone into a racist; they are already there.


So me saying I wish I had as many white passengers as I have every other type of passenger is me being racist against who exactly 🤔


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Ummm5487 said:


> People like you just jump at the opportunity to say a black person is being racist people like you nowadays claim blacks enclaved whites and bombed white kids at church...and my favorite one is the claim that's affirmative action took all the white people jobs and gave them to blacks.... When is not hard too to do some research and see white people benefit from affirmative action the most... Affirmative action just lead to white men hiring white women and promoting white women more...this is well documented


There ya go making assumptions again; there are no 'people like me'.

I've supported much of what you've posted here but you're driving me (and likely others) crazy or to laughter with your repeated "it's a fact"- "it's proven" and "it's documented" statements trying to lend authority to your posts. It doesn't. If you have facts, proof or documentation, then please post the citations.

"_Affirmative action just lead to white men hiring white women and promoting white women more...*this is well documented*_"
Um, no. That's not "just" what Affirmative Action did. It's just one of the many things Affirmative Action did (and you ignore the fact that in the US there are more women of every race than there are Black-Americans - which would account for the statistic you seem to be referring to.









50 Years of Affirmative Action: What Went Right, and What It Got Wrong (Published 2019)


A look back through the decades shows the successes and challenges of a divisive social policy.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Erik M

I'm a mixed race guy, 6'2, 260lbs, pretty dark skinned. I've never had any issues with race, cops, any law enforcement, ect.. Reason being, I don't commit crimes, I follow the law, don't smoke weed in my car, dont drive around with my music "bumping", in other words, I don't give law enforcement any reason to stop me. I haven't had a ticket in twenty years. Last time I got a ticket was 9/11 when I was racing home to find out what was going on in N.Y. and elsewhere. It's not hard to stay out of trouble. I don't get why that is such a hard concept for some people!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Erik M said:


> I'm a mixed race guy, 6'2, 260lbs, pretty dark skinned. I've never had any issues with race, cops, any law enforcement, ect.. Reason being, I don't commit crimes, I follow the law, don't smoke weed in my car, dont drive around with my music "bumping", in other words, I don't give law enforcement any reason to stop me. I haven't had a ticket in twenty years. Last time I got a ticket was 9/11 when I was racing home to find out what was going on in N.Y. and elsewhere. It's not hard to stay out of trouble. I don't get why that is such a hard concept for some people!


And what would the world be like if we all formed our opinions about race and politics based only on our own personal experience and ignored other's experience?


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> white man trickery


The greatest trickster of all is Anansi, who is certainly black


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> And who are "we"


Black people. Try to follow along with the rest of the class, please.


----------



## pwnzor




----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> Don't forget like most white people do to mention the people whites had to fight to end slavery was other whites... someone tried to tell me recently that 600,000 whites died trying to end slavery in America but if you look at it logically and don't look at it through a white supremist trying to use trickery on what he considered to be a dumb *** you would know since the South lost that mean the South must have lost more men and the South was absolutely fighting to keep slavery so that mean the bulk of those $l600,000 were actually fighting to keep slavery but y'all think my little dumb *** mind can't figure that out...lol y'all funny


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> Don't forget like most white people do to mention the people whites had to fight to end slavery was other whites...


You're so caught up in your own racist ideology that you forgot I'm black. It's time to stop playing the victim, brother. Wake up. 


Read a bit, and learn. 

Of all the tragic facts about the history of slavery, the most astonishing to an American today is that, although slavery was a worldwide institution for thousands of years, nowhere in the world was slavery a controversial issue prior to the 18th century. People of every race and color were enslaved – and enslaved others. White people were still being bought and sold as slaves in the Ottoman Empire, decades after American blacks were freed.
Everyone hated the idea of being a slave but few had any qualms about enslaving others. Slavery was just not an issue, not even among intellectuals, much less among political leaders, until the 18th century – and then it was an issue only in Western civilization. Among those who turned against slavery in the 18th century were George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Patrick Henry and other American leaders. You could research all of the 18th century Africa or Asia or the Middle East without finding any comparable rejection of slavery there. But who is singled out for scathing criticism today? American leaders of the 18th century.

Click anywhere on that to read more about it, and perhaps cure your ignorance. Start standing up to defend the unborn black children who are being slaughtered at a higher rate than any other portion of our population.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Ummm5487 said:


> So me saying I wish I had as many white passengers as I have every other type of passenger is me being racist against who exactly 🤔


who am I to question why you might say that? I would not consider that as necessarily being a racist comment. Then again, I might. But really, I doubt I'd even take notice of the comment unless I wanted to know why you 'wished you had as many white passengers as you have every other type of passenger' ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Ummm5487 said:


> ... since the South lost that mean the South must have lost more men ...


Not exactly. Please post any citation you have to support that statement you made.
- the South lost fewer men in the civil war.
618,222 men died in the Civil War:
360,222 from the North and 258,000 from the South.

Those numbers were recently adjusted based on newly available census data, increasing the totals by 20% - but the ratios remain the same. 
(Not only did the south lose fewer men, the north had a significantly larger army)









New Estimate Raises Civil War Death Toll (Published 2012)


Extrapolating from new data, a historian suggests that about 20 percent more died than previously thought.




tinyurl.com


----------



## Ummm5487

Michael - Cleveland said:


> who am I to question why you might say that? I would not consider that as necessarily being a racist comment. Then again, I might. But really, I doubt I'd even take notice of the comment unless I wanted to know why you 'wished you had as many white passengers as you have every other type of passenger' ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Because I shouldn't be banned from having certain customers based off my race...which I'm now leaning towards that may not be the case..but me thinking that definitely don't make me racist...maybe the ones here saying they stop driving because they had too many black customers or the one who said all blacks are evil are the ones you should be directing racist allegations to


----------



## UberStreets

Markisonit said:


> How about the 550 or so riots that went unpunished 2 or so years ago. All BLM and Antifa; racist organizations if there ever were any. They were given justification by the media because criminal george floyd (no hero, period) was put out of business. I guess thats all ok.


To Markisonit

Oh, you mean, like the riot your thuggish, insurrectionist friends carried out on January 6, because their criminal leader didn't get re-elected by the American people? Oh, okay.

And your folks rioted because they lost an election. That's entirely different than people protesting because your racist hero and like-minded friend, Derek Chauvin - who's now in prison for two decades - kneed a man's neck to death. The entire world saw what happened. And the entire world protested George Floyd's death - yes, even Europeans. And the United Nations has been condemning America's racist policing system for a while now. But, again, your hero, Derek Chauvin is now behind bars because of what he's done. Meanwhile, you speak so coldly about the death of another human being. That's all we need to know about you.


----------



## Ummm5487

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not exactly. Please post any citation you have to support that statement you made.
> - the South lost fewer men in the civil war.
> 618,222 men died in the Civil War:
> 360,222 from the North and 258,000 from the South.
> 
> Those numbers were recently adjusted based on newly available census data, increasing the totals by 20% - but the ratios remain the same.
> (Not only did the south lose fewer men, the north had a significantly larger army)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Estimate Raises Civil War Death Toll (Published 2012)
> 
> 
> Extrapolating from new data, a historian suggests that about 20 percent more died than previously thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyurl.com


So like youll do with crime statistics I guess per capita it was more white people fighting to keep slavery then I were fighting to get rid of it or at least white more people died fighting to keep slavery...per capita


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> You're so caught up in your own racist ideology that you forgot I'm black. It's time to stop playing the victim, brother. Wake up.
> 
> 
> Read a bit, and learn.
> 
> Of all the tragic facts about the history of slavery, the most astonishing to an American today is that, although slavery was a worldwide institution for thousands of years, nowhere in the world was slavery a controversial issue prior to the 18th century. People of every race and color were enslaved – and enslaved others. White people were still being bought and sold as slaves in the Ottoman Empire, decades after American blacks were freed.
> Everyone hated the idea of being a slave but few had any qualms about enslaving others. Slavery was just not an issue, not even among intellectuals, much less among political leaders, until the 18th century – and then it was an issue only in Western civilization. Among those who turned against slavery in the 18th century were George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Patrick Henry and other American leaders. You could research all of the 18th century Africa or Asia or the Middle East without finding any comparable rejection of slavery there. But who is singled out for scathing criticism today? American leaders of the 18th century.
> 
> Click anywhere on that to read more about it, and perhaps cure your ignorance. Start standing up to defend the unborn black children who are being slaughtered at a higher rate than any other portion of our population.


I think one of the lamest thing to do on the internet is to pretend to be a certain races just so you can bash that race🤔


----------



## UberStreets

Markisonit said:


> It's because of people like me (conservative) that slavery no longer exists, Your beloved liberal democrats were totally against it. This fact is ignored by the pathetic media in this country.


To


Markisonit said:


> It's because of people like me (conservative) that slavery no longer exists, Your beloved liberal democrats were totally against it. This fact is ignored by the pathetic media in this country.


You


Markisonit said:


> It's because of people like me (conservative) that slavery no longer exists, Your beloved liberal democrats were totally against it. This fact is ignored by the pathetic media in this country.



Ummm... Can anyone in here tell me why Republicans fly Confederate flags off the back of their pick-up trucks? And hang Confederate flags from their porches? Why would they run through the Capitol building on January 6th wielding their Confederate flags? And fight for Confederate statues to remain erected on Federal property? BUT then they're constantly saying Democrats were the CONFEDERATES. 👀 So, what's goin' on here??? Why would they be carrying around the symbolic flag of the Democratic Party? Why would they love to hang the symbolism of the Democratic Party on their porches???

Do they understand how stupid they look regurgitating a theory that their entire ideology is in conflict with 24/7/365? 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## sidewazzz

Ummm5487 said:


> People like you just jump at the opportunity to say a black person is being racist people like you nowadays claim blacks enclaved whites and bombed white kids at church...and my favorite one is the claim that's affirmative action took all the white people jobs and gave them to blacks.... When is not hard too to do some research and see white people benefit from affirmative action the most... Affirmative action just lead to white men hiring white women and promoting white women more...this is well documented


Jesus Christ just STFU already


----------



## Ummm5487

sidewazzz said:


> Jesus Christ just STFU already


I'm trying to irritate you bro...I must keep going✊


----------



## Ummm5487

sidewazzz said:


> Jesus Christ just STFU already


It looks like you somewhere in the middle..and desperately want to be white... And I bet you sit around in bash black people thinking that makes you closer to White


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> To
> 
> 
> You
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... Can anyone in here tell me why Republicans fly Confederate flags off the back of their pick-up trucks? And hang Confederate flags from their porches? Why would they run through the Capitol building on January 6th wielding their Confederate flags? And fight for Confederate statues to remain erected on Federal property? BUT then they're constantly saying Democrats were the CONFEDERATES. 👀 So, what's goin' on here??? Why would they be carrying around the symbolic flag of the Democratic Party? Why would they love to hang the symbolism of the Democratic Party on their porches???
> 
> Do they understand how stupid they look regurgitating a theory that their entire ideology is in conflict with 24/7/365? 🤡🤡🤡


With the confederate flag on the shirt and on their truck and tattooed on their wife big Shirley's calf...these same people will repeat over and over that it was the democrats that fought for slavery..


----------



## pwnzor

Ignore history at your own peril. I'm still black, but I'm not on the plantation any more.


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> Ignore history at your own peril. I'm still black, but I'm not on the plantation any more.


So black panther flags need to be up at the courthouse and nation of Islam flags... Because after all it's American history


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> I think one of the lamest thing to do on the internet is to pretend to be a certain races just so you can bash that race🤔





Ummm5487 said:


> With the confederate flag on the shirt and on their truck and tattooed on their wife big Shirley's calf...these same people will repeat over and over that it was the democrats that fought for slavery..


Exactly!!!


----------



## UberStreets

pwnzor said:


> Ignore history at your own peril. I'm still black, but I'm not on the plantation any more.


As long as you live


pwnzor said:


> Ignore history at your own peril. I'm still black, but I'm not on the plantation any more.


Guess what. Even if you're white, you're still on the plantation. Corporations are making slaves out of everyone. 💯


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Ummm5487 said:


> Because I shouldn't be banned from having certain customers based off my race...which I'm now leaning towards that may not be the case..but me thinking that definitely don't make me racist...maybe the ones here saying they stop driving because they had too many black customers or the one who said all blacks are evil are the ones you should be directing racist allegations to


I haven't directed racist allegations at anyone. I just answered a question someone asked about something being racist.
Maybe you should stop preaching to the choir.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberStreets said:


> As long as you live
> 
> 
> Guess what. Even if you're white, you're still on the plantation. Corporations are making slaves out of everyone. 💯


no news there - money=power, always has, always will.


----------



## Ziggywaz

Ummm5487 said:


> Black youth is literally hypnotized by demonic music where the theme for the last 30 years have been murder murder kill kill take drugs drugs drugs kill kill other the black people... There's other factors at play such as poverty broken family structures and so forth but when you take a 10-year-old little boy he can put on his headphones go to YouTube and hear murder murder kill kill or you can turn on the radio and hear murder murder kill kill kill or turn on the television to one of these music channels and hear murder murder kill kill kill trust and believe I was one of those youth it really really does something to your brain that makes you want to murder murder kill kill kill


It's a new world. Parents have to step up rather than letting the internet babysit there children


----------



## Mister K

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


So, what increases the odds of picking up white passengers?


----------



## Mister K

Uber's Guber said:


> The criminals called it “racist.” The police called it “criminal profiling,” and all races including white got the courtesy shakedown when something looked shady.
> There’s no denying that the shakedowns were constitutionally problematic, but there’s also no denying it was a very effective measure that kept streets safer and the crime numbers low.
> 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♂️


Profiling works, according to the FBI.


----------



## GlenGreezy

MrPurple said:


> Prime example: _Nobody have systematically attacked every race on the Earth except for white people most people keep the violence within themselves which is not any better but white people will go into other people Homeland and kill them All... That's unique to white people and white people only... There's no history of black Africans going into European or Asian Nations and killing everybody_
> 
> What makes this racist, uneducated shyte righteous? Who are the Hutus and Tutsis? See "List of Conflicts in Africa" on Wikipedia. Africans regularly invade(d) "other people Homeland" [sic] and if they didn't kill everyone, they sold the conquered into slavery. And, newsflash, they still do.
> 
> "That's unique to white people and white people only."
> 
> Were the Mongols, the largest empire in history, white?


None of the people mentioned effectively conquered or stole from the entire world. But misdirection and moving goalposts is always fun. Thanks for playing.


----------



## pwnzor

UberStreets said:


> Corporations are making slaves out of everyone


If you carry debt, sure... I only have one bill to pay aside from utilities, and that's my mortgage. 9 more years, and that will be gone too... of course unconstitutional property taxes mean that we never really own any land, merely squatting on it... but I'm not looking over my shoulder for any repo men. I pay my taxes and all my bills with money to spare each month. And my wife makes a good living and provides our medical benefits which are very good... so after that's paid, her income goes straight into investments. 

Neither of us finished high school, and I'm an ex-convict with two felonies. So when people say they don't have enough opportunity, they are lying to themselves and everybody around them. Just as any real African who migrated here, or how about Bosnians who are here after having escaped the genocide that happened in the 90's will tell you. Most Americans are lazy and feel entitled to more than they have. Everything is there for the taking, but it involves WORK.

So you're right, financial slavery in this country is definitely a real thing - but we can each do our own part to mitigate exposure to it's effects.


----------



## MightyNorff

UberStreets said:


> To Ummm5487
> 
> I'm shocked at three things in this forum: 1) People don't stay on topic much, 2) When they get off topic it's to say some incredibly racist ish, and 3) There's a lot of uneducated dialogue here.


Their Uber drivers what do you expect. Most of their minds don’t go past their steering wheels 😂 their so uneducated trying to speak with intelligence and not one of them can tell you 3 things about African American History in America..” only what they see on their ‘Black & White TV’S”. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## peleyv1986

Ummm5487 said:


> Black youth is literally hypnotized by demonic music where the theme for the last 30 years have been murder murder kill kill take drugs drugs drugs kill kill other the black people... There's other factors at play such as poverty broken family structures and so forth but when you take a 10-year-old little boy he can put on his headphones go to YouTube and hear murder murder kill kill or you can turn on the radio and hear murder murder kill kill kill or turn on the television to one of these music channels and hear murder murder kill kill kill trust and believe I was one of those youth it really really does something to your brain that makes you want to murder murder kill kill kill





Ummm5487 said:


> Black youth is literally hypnotized by demonic music where the theme for the last 30 years have been murder murder kill kill take drugs drugs drugs kill kill other the black people... There's other factors at play such as poverty broken family structures and so forth but when you take a 10-year-old little boy he can put on his headphones go to YouTube and hear murder murder kill kill or you can turn on the radio and hear murder murder kill kill kill or turn on the television to one of these music channels and hear murder murder kill kill kill trust and believe I was one of those youth it really really does something to your brain that makes you want to murder murder kill kill kill


This post is racist and it shows just how sad some ppl are. White ppl make up 70% of the population so that murder kill kill music is for them black ppl don't have enough of a percentage in America for a whole genre of music. Also just because this is some black person story it does not mean they are going to purchase this music because they live it. The present of black broken home is much smaller then any other race. So before you try and dress your personal racist views in facts please check your facts. So please take the words black ppl out of this post. 

Thanks!!


----------



## peleyv1986

MightyNorff said:


> Their Uber drivers what do you expect. Most of their minds don’t go past their steering wheels 😂 their so uneducated trying to speak with intelligence and not one of them can tell you 3 things about African American History in America..” only what they see on their ‘Black & White TV’S”. 🤦🏻‍♂️


Come thru with the facts!!!


----------



## Michael Patrick Murphy

Donna C. said:


> 100% I agree totally
> I too have the same experiences.


The problem occurs if you cancel or tell them to leave the car for any reason. That's when some people complain to Lyft or Über that you were being racist. Then Lyft or Über deactivates you for "alleged" racism. The customer, no matter how "ghetto" or "sketch" they are, is still always right. It's a huge policy issue for rideshare companies that needs to be fixed along with other poor support issues. Nobody called me and asked, "Hey Mike, what's up with this complaint?"


----------



## 7DellUberEats7

Most of it is intentional, they say it to get a response all the while never solving anything, that's how people are, keep bs going so they can feel better about they nothing azz feelings and you know what, nothing is going to change as long as that type is alive and nobody's going anywhere, so we as a people can either keep the hate going just to satisfy their nothing as feelings and continue to coexist as is or learn and be willing to change in what were believe about each other, hell, I'm for ostrisizing the hate mongols cause they miserable anyway, say what they want and we stop giving into it, as long as no one touches me I'm great


----------



## UberCyclist714

Ummm5487 said:


> Black youth is literally hypnotized by demonic music where the theme for the last 30 years have been murder murder kill kill take drugs drugs drugs kill kill other the black people... There's other factors at play such as poverty broken family structures and so forth but when you take a 10-year-old little boy he can put on his headphones go to YouTube and hear murder murder kill kill or you can turn on the radio and hear murder murder kill kill kill or turn on the television to one of these music channels and hear murder murder kill kill kill trust and believe I was one of those youth it really really does something to your brain that makes you want to murder murder kill kill kill


How much tin foil do you go through every week? You know, making hats so the government can’t read your mind. Maybe spend a little less time on murder murder kill kill and a lot more time on grammar grammar spell spell.


----------



## UberStreets

UberCyclist714 said:


> How much tin foil do you go through every week? You know, making hats so the government can’t read your mind. Maybe spend a little less time on murder murder kill kill and a lot more time on grammar grammar spell spell.


To *UberCyclist714

You need to read Ummm5487's post again - and this time without your knee jerk reaction. All of the truth is right there before your very eyes - and with all of the grammar, grammar, spell, spell your little heart could ever hope for.*


----------



## Sinansd

Woohaa said:


> Am I wrong to want to discriminate against all pax and only deliver food? 🤔


Yes you are anti animals anti plants ,anti climate,anti yourself isolating yourself and getting your self a social anexiaty loooool😆😁😁😁🤣🤣🤣.
And by doing that,you are harming your soul ,so now you are anti God,anti this and anti that and list go on and on looooooool.

OMG HOW LYFT N UBER EXPOSED SOOOO MANY TROUBLES IN THIS COUNTRY THAT WAS HIBERNATING FOR LOOOONG TIME .


----------



## Ummm5487

peleyv1986 said:


> This post is racist and it shows just how sad some ppl are. White ppl make up 70% of the population so that murder kill kill music is for them black ppl don't have enough of a percentage in America for a whole genre of music. Also just because this is some black person story it does not mean they are going to purchase this music because they live it. The present of black broken home is much smaller then any other race. So before you try and dress your personal racist views in facts please check your facts. So please take the words black ppl out of this post.
> 
> Thanks!!


I'm black AF .... And I'm here to tell you 80% of black homes are broken homes


----------



## Ummm5487

UberCyclist714 said:


> How much tin foil do you go through every week? You know, making hats so the government can’t read your mind. Maybe spend a little less time on murder murder kill kill and a lot more time on grammar grammar spell spell.


😤


----------



## Woohaa

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm black AF .... And I'm here to tell you 80% of black homes are broken homes


Neither one of those statements are true. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ummm5487

Woohaa said:


> Neither one of those statements are true. Just sayin'.


It's not true that I'm black 🤔... Where's my white privilege then


----------



## Tenzo

I don't discriminate
I hate everyone


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberStreets said:


> Exactly!!!





MrPurple said:


> Prime example: _Nobody have systematically attacked every race on the Earth except for white people _


White People: we're equal opportunity racists!


----------



## Michael Patrick Murphy

Ummm5487 said:


> I feel like the duopoly will go out of business pretty soon the hundred billion dollar company still claim they have never made one red penny


As an exposé writer, writing about the duopoly for the last 4 years, I had a bet that both would be out of business by July 1. But like vampires, they keep getting subsidized by investors and those that believe in supporting vampires (usually fellow vampires). They just won't die! Somebody like Tesla or General Motors bail them out! Or they have "partners" in advertising or peripheral services, like Venmo. It's really sickening how evil deadly companies have too many friends that don't seem to care about any of that. It's also the public's fault, too.

If drivers quit driving for them, and passengers quit riding with them, things would change for the better. The governments are not really that helpful. They pay the medical and other benefits in lieu of Über paying for them. It's amazing what lawyers and lobbyists can do to prop up the duopoly as the governments sit on their hands and accept the campaign money.

While these practices are almost as old as mankind, the duopoly has taken the abuse of drivers and passengers to new levels, and doing it in ways that make those groups feel its okay and definitely not worth the fight. We need a body count of the dead from sleepy and reckless drivers trying to make the bonuses and incentives just to survive. There's no excuse for the duopoly's boards of directors. In a better world, they would be deported to the middle of the Pacific Ocean in a giant raft!


----------



## Michael Patrick Murphy

I'm sorry to inform you that every race has it's racists—even black people against white and Asian people. 

Rather than be better representatives of their race and culture, too many folks let other races be the fall guy for their own problems that they brought onto themselves. Some go so far as to promote low self esteem as being a good thing by calling each other "******s" for example (something so cool that white people would lose their job for saying it). One old guy at the car wash annoying everyone with his loud dirty rap music got in my face and said, "I'm black and I can do anything I want!" He now has a broken nose. (Just kidding) And calling women "*****es," what's with that? And why do any of it at all? I've never heard a good reason, just bad excuses and justifications that don't hold water. Some people just like carrying a chip on their shoulder everywhere they go.

I know some people like to offend others by playing the stereo as loud as they can. I saw a guy rattle letters that spelled Mustang off of his otherwise cherry mustang. One letter literally fell off in front of me, and I thought "Karma." Yay! Maybe those folks just need lots of attention because they never had a human mother or father? Well, maybe.

Again, if you want to lift the welfare of your race, culture, etc, be a good representative doing good things. Doing bad things and acting "ghetto" is not going to win many friends no matter how much too much music promotes gang life. The best you'll do with that is to create a lot of haters, land yourself in jail, or make millions as a drug dealer (while that lasts).

Instead, why don't you make your momma proud. Be nice! And that says a lot coming from someone that gets paid to *****. ;-)


----------



## Ummm5487

Michael Patrick Murphy said:


> As an exposé writer, writing about the duopoly for the last 4 years, I had a bet that both would be out of business by July 1. But like vampires, they keep getting subsidized by investors and those that believe in supporting vampires (usually fellow vampires). They just won't die! Somebody like Tesla or General Motors bail them out! Or they have "partners" in advertising or peripheral services, like Venmo. It's really sickening how evil deadly companies have too many friends that don't seem to care about any of that. It's also the public's fault, too.
> 
> If drivers quit driving for them, and passengers quit riding with them, things would change for the better. The governments are not really that helpful. They pay the medical and other benefits in lieu of Über paying for them. It's amazing what lawyers and lobbyists can do to prop up the duopoly as the governments sit on their hands and accept the campaign money.
> 
> While these practices are almost as old as mankind, the duopoly has taken the abuse of drivers and passengers to new levels, and doing it in ways that make those groups feel its okay and definitely not worth the fight. We need a body count of the dead from sleepy and reckless drivers trying to make the bonuses and incentives just to survive. There's no excuse for the duopoly's boards of directors. In a better world, they would be deported to the middle of the Pacific Ocean in a giant raft!


*They probably


----------



## UberStreets

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm black AF .... And I'm here to tell you 80% of black homes are broken homes


Actually, it's a huge myth that the majority of black fathers desert their children. And some would be surprised to realize that black fathers do better at fathering than other races. When we look at the statistics, we find that even though black women experience the greatest numbers in single motherhood, we also find that a good number of those women are in cohabitation with their babies' fathers - not married but living together.

"A C.D.C. report issued in December 2013 found that black fathers were the most involved with their children daily, on a number of measures, of any other group of fathers. And in many cases, that was among fathers who didn’t live with their children, as well as those who did." (New York Times article below)

Opinion | Black Dads Are Doing Best of All - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------



## UberStreets

Michael Patrick Murphy said:


> I'm sorry to inform you that every race has it's racists—even black people against white and Asian people.
> 
> Rather than be better representatives of their race and culture, too many folks let other races be the fall guy for their own problems that they brought onto themselves. Some go so far as to promote low self esteem as being a good thing by calling each other "******s" for example (something so cool that white people would lose their job for saying it). One old guy at the car wash annoying everyone with his loud dirty rap music got in my face and said, "I'm black and I can do anything I want!" He now has a broken nose. (Just kidding) And calling women "*****es," what's with that? And why do any of it at all? I've never heard a good reason, just bad excuses and justifications that don't hold water. Some people just like carrying a chip on their shoulder everywhere they go.
> 
> I know some people like to offend others by playing the stereo as loud as they can. I saw a guy rattle letters that spelled Mustang off of his otherwise cherry mustang. One letter literally fell off in front of me, and I thought "Karma." Yay! Maybe those folks just need lots of attention because they never had a human mother or father? Well, maybe.
> 
> Again, if you want to lift the welfare of your race, culture, etc, be a good representative doing good things. Doing bad things and acting "ghetto" is not going to win many friends no matter how much too much music promotes gang life. The best you'll do with that is to create a lot of haters, land yourself in jail, or make millions as a drug dealer (while that lasts).
> 
> Instead, why don't you make your momma proud. Be nice! And that says a lot coming from someone that gets paid to ***. ;-)


To Michael Patrick Murphy

First of all, sir, when black people don't trust or like white people due to the track record of white racism in this country, they are not racist. Black people have every reason not to trust you based on your history. You can't say that sheep are discriminating against wolves, just because they don't trust sheep-eating wolves.

Secondly, to this day we see white supremacists attacking black churches and Jewish synagogues. We just saw white supremacist mass shooters attack a black grocery store in Buffalo and a Jewish parade in Chicago. White supremacists are sending bomb threats to HBCUs (black universities). So, let me ask you a question. When have we ever seen black people go into a white church and kill white parishioners? When have we ever seen black people go into white markets and shoot up the shoppers there? NEVER! We have never seen any of that kind of black "racism" in this country!

And as far as whites becoming the "fall guys" for marginalized people, that is called institutionalized racism, sir. This country was set up - and even written in the Constitution - that black people were 3/5 human beings and didn't deserve any rights. Do you think that ideology disappears from the hearts of racist America just because the Yankees won the Civil War? White racism was woven into the fabric of this country and every marginalized person has to deal with it, even when people like YOU choose to deflect and gaslight, instead of choosing to be honest about it.

Also, your forefathers used the word n**ger. So, stop complaining about the words that your forefathers have passed down to black people. You're just whining about it because you wanna be able to use the word, but you can't, or you'll lose your job.


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> Actually, it's a huge myth that the majority of black fathers desert their children. And some would be surprised to realize that black fathers do better at fathering than other races. When we look at the statistics, we find that even though black women experience the greatest numbers in single motherhood, we also find that a good number of those women are in cohabitation with their babies' fathers - not married but living together.
> 
> "A C.D.C. report issued in December 2013 found that black fathers were the most involved with their children daily, on a number of measures, of any other group of fathers. And in many cases, that was among fathers who didn’t live with their children, as well as those who did." (New York Times article below)
> 
> Opinion | Black Dads Are Doing Best of All - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


That could be the case I haven't done much research on it I've just read headlines that say 80% of black babies are born to unwed mothers and I know my father and maybe two more was the only father's in the whole entire neighborhood growing up


----------



## Ummm5487

UberStreets said:


> Actually, it's a huge myth that the majority of black fathers desert their children. And some would be surprised to realize that black fathers do better at fathering than other races. When we look at the statistics, we find that even though black women experience the greatest numbers in single motherhood, we also find that a good number of those women are in cohabitation with their babies' fathers - not married but living together.
> 
> "A C.D.C. report issued in December 2013 found that black fathers were the most involved with their children daily, on a number of measures, of any other group of fathers. And in many cases, that was among fathers who didn’t live with their children, as well as those who did." (New York Times article below)
> 
> Opinion | Black Dads Are Doing Best of All - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


I should have known since we are always drug through the mud with false narratives


----------



## Ms.Doe

Michael Patrick Murphy said:


> Lyft is a raci
> 
> 
> Lyft is a very racist company that markets to whiney black riders that take full advantage of Lyft's extremely bias policies. While other races could do the same, I haven't heard of any cases. Lyft uses race as a marketing tool paying lip service to being non-descriminating and all inclusive when nothing could be further from the truth. Lyft often creates racism where there was none to showcase their fight against it. They slant the truth to make themselves look righteous.
> 
> In my case, I drove for the predator in the San Francisco Bay Area Markets and around Sacramento. As a whistleblower employee who was wrongfully terminated by Lyft, I write about the deadly evils of Lyft, which include: manslaughter, deception, lying, trickery, ripping off drivers (and passengers), etc. I have never seen such corruption as with publicly traded companies like Lyft and Über that incentive crazy and sleepy driving through their ride quantity based bonus programs. It's a carrot and stick type bonus where the carrot is pulled out at the last minute by their algorithms that assign you certain riders and ride types that encourage you to drive too much and prevent you from actually making the bonuses safely.
> 
> Numerous reports supported by video interviews tell about reckless sleepy driving especially on Sundays and Mondays as drivers force themselves to fit in as many rides as possible, the latest just last night from a passenger that was also a San Francisco Muni Bus driver.
> 
> Lyft needed to get rid of me for whistleblowing. One day, two young people, who didn't appear to even be black, gave Lyft the excuse they needed when they phoned in and complained that I was a racist against black people after seven years working for diverse riders as an almost 5.0 driver. In Sacramento, approximately half my riders appear to be black. The reality was that the two kids got in my luxury Chrysler Pacifica Limited already having an attitude. As she slid across the seat, she complimented how "f'n" beautiful my car was. Then the boyfriend slid in with his boombox on full volume playing really dirty rap/hip hop music. His coat wreaked enough of marijuana that I could easily be blamed by the next passenger for smoking it myself. I told him he couldn't do that.
> 
> She immediately made the issue about race rather than about the disrespect. I"m a 67 year old white guy. She asked in a very accusing manner, "Why? Do you have something against black people?" I told her very sarcastically, "Sure, I have something against black people," when it was obviously really about the loud offensive music. She went on a quick rant how she was black carrying to black babies of her boyfriend who was also black. Of course that was all news to me as she got out swearing and calling me a "f'n" racist, etc. The boyfriend slammed the door and wrapped his fist on the glass calling me the same. Fine, at least they were getting out of the car.
> 
> Lyft's chosen responses as to why I was cancelling the ride were not appropriate to the situation. They seldom are. Another request came in before I could try to call or message Lyft to make sure I never got matched with those two again.
> 
> While I was driving the new ride, the kids called Lyft and, according to them, she said I was a racist against black people. Without speaking with me, Lyft immediately deactivated my account for alleged racism. Some people understand that if any driver crosses them for ANY reason, such as not wearing a seatbelt or letting them drink in the car, they can pull out the race card and have that driver instantly deactivated costing him or her their job before the driver is given any chance to defend themself. This is actually "wrongful termination." And since, by law in California and Federally speaking, drivers are actually employees and not contractors, I believe we can file a complaint through the California Employment Development Department (if you can ever get ahold of them). Whether you can win or not, Lyft's policies are bias against drivers. Incidents such as that can be used to get rid of whistleblowers.
> 
> That said, there is no defense for the illegalities of Lyft and Über. Much of passenger payments go towards their law suit settlements, high priced insurance, etc. These suits come from drivers, passengers, employees, stock holders, and city, county and state governments. Too the best of my knowledge, they are all well justified. None that I've heard of appear to be frivolous.
> 
> I think the best solution is for Lyft and Über to simply go out of business and divide all the remaining assets among their drivers. That would end the duopoly and make room for legal and ethical companies to fill the void. The laws are already in place. The governments simply need to enforce them.
> 
> The pressure from rideshare lobbyists and lawyers on politicians to let them get away with murder, are legend. Somebody has to stand taller and I'm doing so here and in my coming book "The Driver."


I was temporarily deactivated by Lyft for racism and I'm black and pax was from Africa! She had really bad energy and was angry with me because they weren't in the rideshare pickup area. I canceled. Didn't feel the wasn't ready willing or able to deal with her ish!


----------



## laser1

Can we give this racist conversation a rest. I remember going into black neighborhoods when I was driving months ago and feeling unsafe. I am white and was insulted quite a bit from black passengers. So much so that I stopped taking calls in black neighborhoods. Truth is what it is.


----------



## Mrdelicious

laser1 said:


> Can we give this racist conversation a rest. I remember going into black neighborhoods when I was driving months ago and feeling unsafe. I am white and was insulted quite a bit from black passengers. So much so that I stopped taking calls in black neighborhoods. Truth is what it is.





Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


This premise is sad. One day passengers will be passengers and not individualized by the color of their skin. One day.


----------



## Ummm5487

laser1 said:


> Can we give this racist conversation a rest. I remember going into black neighborhoods when I was driving months ago and feeling unsafe. I am white and was insulted quite a bit from black passengers. So much so that I stopped taking calls in black neighborhoods. Truth is what it is.


Its cute you say give the racist Convo a rest then goes on a racist tirade of made up things that has never happened.... Whites always claim being victims of such harsh racism from blacks but in a world where there are digital cameras at everyone fingertips there is minimum to absolutely no footage of the overt racism from blacks to whites


----------



## Ummm5487

laser1 said:


> Can we give this racist conversation a rest. I remember going into black neighborhoods when I was driving months ago and feeling unsafe. I am white and was insulted quite a bit from black passengers. So much so that I stopped taking calls in black neighborhoods. Truth is what it is.


I gets bulsht from whites to the point I have audio of it and have posted it here multiple times...one where one told me he hope I die because I was unvaxed...one where Uber admits to blocking me from airport trips for no reason..one where my insurance company admit to "accidentally" making me at fault for getting rear ended at the red light by a young white boy....where's your documentation of racist blacks giving you hell...🤔


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> Its cute you say give the racist Convo a rest then goes on a racist tirade of made up things that has never happened.... Whites always claim being victims of such harsh racism from blacks but in a world where there are digital cameras at everyone fingertips there is minimum to absolutely no footage of the overt racism from blacks to whites


Right, because you're the one who has viewed every single piece of video ever shot by anyone, anywhere.


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> one where one told me he hope I die because I was unvaxed


These vax people are another story altogether. People need to mind their damn business, if they're really that scared of a germ, then they should not go outside at all.


----------



## pwnzor




----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> These vax people are another story altogether. People need to mind their damn business, if they're really that scared of a germ, then they should not go outside at all.


That we can agree on...that issue is what made me a conservative independent... liberals lost their minds on that issue...they was really trying to force everyone to be guinea pigs for big pharma...now they are the ones catching covid over and over again


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> Right, because you're the one who has viewed every single piece of video ever shot by anyone, anywhere.


I got plenty of recorded proof of sht happening to me...whites seem to never catch video or audio of black racism destroying their lives...it's always ole wise tales like big foot....we all have audio and digital video recorders at our fingertips....time for some actual documentation...one guy here posted during the middle of the pandemic doordash told him to get a cash tip from the customer and he handed her the food and she went in he knocked on the door again and asked for his cash tip and she spit in his face and beat him up and attacked him as he was trying to leave...I'll bet the house it NEVER HAPPENED....doordash at the time and mosyt now never say have contact with the customer and definitely never get cash from the customer and he stated he was in the ghetto..no one expect tips from the ghetto and definitely don't knock on doors harassing for tips...and once again he got no footage of none of this racist attack...while holding a digital camcorder 🤔


----------



## pwnzor

Probably not wise to be holding a $1000 phone in your hand in the hood, that's a good way to get robbed.

Or, beaten to death with traffic cones.


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


>


I feel like him...I've been ganged up on by groups of my peers for saying things like he's saying....young black criminality is out of control...but blacks attack white the least by far.... Its instilled in us since slavery never to harm whites ...it happens but it's the least likely to happen even so much so people like you have to post fake stats saying blacks kill 81 percent of white murders victims when it's actually 4 percent


----------



## pwnzor

The worst part of black on black crime is the abortion rate. Bottom line. Unborn babies don't have the chance to run or shoot back. 

You need to let go of the slavery thing as it applies to this country. It's not a thing anymore. 

Look at Africa, the Middle East and China where slavery is still alive and well.

All my crime stats come straight from the FBI.


----------



## pwnzor

Furthermore, I consider myself to be pretty successful in life. 

As a black man who spent a year in prison for two felonies and three years on both parole AND probation, I've got as many closed doors in front of me as anybody else. Yet, without so much as a high school education, somehow I own a home in California outright as well as another one here in Georgia with a reasonable mortgage. I have a wife, an ex-wife, five children and three grandchildren. 

How did I do it? It doesn't seem possible based on some of your logic.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Karen Stein said:


> I weary of folks who are so incapable of thinking critically that they attribute every imagined fault to some absurd theory. “Racism” is on of the most popular defaults for today’s non-thinkers.
> 
> Lyft and Uber care only for one color: green. Federal Reserve note green, to be exact.





Erik M said:


> I'm a mixed race guy, 6'2, 260lbs, pretty dark skinned. I've never had any issues with race, cops, any law enforcement, ect.. Reason being, I don't commit crimes, I follow the law, don't smoke weed in my car, dont drive around with my music "bumping", in other words, I don't give law enforcement any reason to stop me. I haven't had a ticket in twenty years. Last time I got a ticket was 9/11 when I was racing home to find out what was going on in N.Y. and elsewhere. It's not hard to stay out of trouble. I don't get why that is such a hard concept for some people!


Bro thats the whole hearted truth to the actual reality of living in the U. S . Just dont give them reason to . The OP is a sorry driver and just cant face that this super easy industry is not for him. So like many today lets blame everything, everyone and whatevers suits the time lmao . Iv been reading this persons posts for a few years 🙄 but its racist and ummmmm keeps on working lmao...


----------



## pwnzor

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Bro thats the whole hearted truth to the actual reality of living in the U. S . Just dont give them reason to . The OP is a sorry driver and just cant face that this super easy industry is not for him. So like many today lets blame everything, everyone and whatevers suits the time lmao . Iv been reading this persons posts for a few years 🙄 but its racist and ummmmm keeps on working lmao...


And yet, there have been a couple of times when I feel I've made progress with him. Like a small glimmer of light. Then it's right back to the same mantra about the white man's trickery and suchlike.


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> The worst part of black on black crime is the abortion rate. Bottom line. Unborn babies don't have the chance to run or shoot back.
> 
> You need to let go of the slavery thing as it applies to this country. It's not a thing anymore.
> 
> Look at Africa, the Middle East and China where slavery is still alive and well.
> 
> All my crime stats come straight from the FBI.


You are so far away from Black it is very weird you keep calling yourself black... Where did you hear me say anything about slavery I don't think I mentioned slavery or reparation not one time


----------



## allenquest2020

Ummm5487 said:


> Its cute you say give the racist Convo a rest then goes on a racist tirade of made up things that has never happened.... Whites always claim being victims of such harsh racism from blacks but in a world where there are digital cameras at everyone fingertips there is minimum to absolutely no footage of the overt racism from blacks to whites


Because I'm White and *"I SAY SO" *isn't supposed to get Exposed! But rather just Believed Blindly without Proof! ...And there is where the "Video Recording Devices" becomes the Jury and why they're so hated! ..In all truth, one of the best ways to deal with racists is by weaponizing kindness! ...The effects seem to do more psychological harm than practically any physical harm one would give them!😎👍


----------



## Ummm5487

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Bro thats the whole hearted truth to the actual reality of living in the U. S . Just dont give them reason to . The OP is a sorry driver and just cant face that this super easy industry is not for him. So like many today lets blame everything, everyone and whatevers suits the time lmao . Iv been reading this persons posts for a few years 🙄 but its racist and ummmmm keeps on working lmao...


But I got one of the highest ratings in the nation on Uber and Lyft... But of course in your world your opinion trump's all


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> Probably not wise to be holding a $1000 phone in your hand in the hood, that's a good way to get robbed.
> 
> Or, beaten to death with traffic cones.


When you drop off the food you have to take a picture of it no matter what neighborhood who is you're in... But I know...white accountability is two words that don't go together... He was the victim of this pro longed racist assault while holding a digital camcorder but he got a no footage of any of it


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> You are so far away from Black


How's that?


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> When you drop off the food you have to take a picture of it no matter what neighbour who is you're in..


Ah, well... learn something every day.

I don't deliver food. Nor do I order food to be delivered, I just don't want random people handling what I eat.


----------



## StOOber

Karen Stein said:


> I weary of folks who are so incapable of thinking critically that they attribute every imagined fault to some absurd theory. “Racism” is on of the most popular defaults for today’s non-thinkers.
> 
> Lyft and Uber care only for one color: green. Federal Reserve note green, to be exact.


r
Racism exists for every non white person but for a black American it’s lethal, holds them back from birth financially, educationally, nutritionally, in health care and systematically by police, the courts and every institution in America but as a pretty, blonde white woman, you are blissfully ignorant, a true non thinker on this subject of racism, you need to be a little more empathetic as a woman, but you have many cards stacked in your favor, never happened to you so for you it’s a non issue. 

Don’t dare try to speak from ignorance to non whites about racism, your privilege is showing, sit down.


----------



## UberStreets

laser1 said:


> Can we give this racist conversation a rest. I remember going into black neighborhoods when I was driving months ago and feeling unsafe. I am white and was insulted quite a bit from black passengers. So much so that I stopped taking calls in black neighborhoods. Truth is what it is.


No one should be going out of their way to insult anyone else, no matter their cultural differences.

But just be grateful that you aren't being red-lined at the bank and discriminated against in employment. Be thankful that you aren't being told you can't wear your natural hairstyle at school or at work. And you aren't being targeted by law enforcement when just driving down the street and unjustifiably murdered over a broken tail light.

Imagine being told how bad your entire community is - over and over again - by a society who feeds the masses false narratives about your community, just to cover up the sins of their own community. Imagine the false convictions based on those narratives. The grand theft of property, and bank holdings, and dignity, and human rights. YOU don't have to deal with any of that.

So, as much as I hate to hear that you've been insulted by black people, I would ask that you consider the quantity of crimes - done publicly and privately - against them by a majority white society every single day in this country. Then maybe you'll be a little less fragile about a few unkind words.


----------



## UberStreets

StOOber said:


> r
> Racism exists for every non white person but for a black American it’s lethal, holds them back from birth financially, educationally, nutritionally, in health care and systematically by police, the courts and every institution in America but as a pretty, blonde white woman, you are blissfully ignorant, a true non thinker on this subject of racism, you need to be a little more empathetic as a woman, but you have many cards stacked in your favor, never happened to you so for you it’s a non issue.
> 
> Don’t dare try to speak from ignorance to non whites about racism, your privilege is showing, sit down.


💯 🎯 ❗


----------



## Funkmeister

Ummm5487 said:


> You are so far away from Black it is very weird you keep calling yourself black... Where did you hear me say anything about slavery I don't think I'm making slavery or reparation not one time


I cannot believe this thread is still dragging on. Every bit of it is straight bullshit. You are on here anonymously gaslighting everyone. Kicking every rock and watching all the bigoted, racist POS respond to your bs. You’ve got apologist walking on a tightrope and those barely interested reading irrational thoughts composed in this train wreck. 

Of course you’re okay with this because it draws attention to you. You’ll reply with some asinine comment slathered in your own personal “victimization“ and a joyful self-righteousness because of your “awareness“. The funny thing for me is that because of the anonymous nature of these forums, no one can be sure that you are black. I, for one, don’t believe you really are but that’s neither here nor there. What’s really interesting to me is your initial premise.

You stated that Lyft must be profiling you because you are only getting black pax. No matter where you are, they will consistently assign black pax to your vehicle. Twenty minutes away, forty minutes away… (really?!! Who accepts those?) doesn’t matter. You’re getting every black pax in Durham. To me this a BIG whoop-de-doo. Should anyone care? Why should I care? Why should you care? They’re “PAYING CUSTOMERS”. I don’t give AF if all you (or myself for that matter) ever got were black customers. They PAY… just like everyone else. The money goes into our account and spends quite well everywhere in America. What’s your problem with that? You’re supposedly “black” and giving rides to your own folks but you feel that they should throw a few white folks your way. Why? Will that help in your aspirations to have a diverse rideshare experience? Maybe you believe that “white” money will escalate you in the pantheon of rideshare drivers in NC. Makes no sense and considering that apparently you had another thread making the same claims against Uber, I would say the only purpose for this thread is GASLIGHTING.

You’ve started with the whole profiling thing then pivoted on to other tangents and your whole conversation is tantamount to bullshit. It’s “their music” that drives you crazy. Music that’s controlled by a white establishment. You’ve been in the music industry since ‘92 when you were ten… yeah right! You even speak Arabic. Yeah right! You’ve got so much bs floating through this thread, no one can even get to the other racist spiel that’s been disseminated on these pages. Comments like “all blacks are evil” are glossed over and actually rightfully so because statements like that come from the irrational fringe inhabited with idiots. You, OTOH, represent possibly the worse of any group and, in a sense, epitomize what’s happening in the world today. The chasm that is constantly growing is fueled by unsubstantiated rhetoric like yours.

If you are black, get over yourself. If there truly is a problem, think of a solution that would be beneficial to all. If you are from another ethnic group and just choose to catfish everyone, then eventually karma will catch up with you and hopefully be merciless. Enjoy your time on Tobacco Road.


----------



## UberStreets

Funkmeister said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still dragging on. Every bit of it is straight bullshit. You are on here anonymously gaslighting everyone. Kicking every rock and watching all the bigoted, racist POS respond to your bs. You’ve got apologist walking on a tightrope and those barely interested reading irrational thoughts composed in this train wreck.
> 
> Of course you’re okay with this because it draws attention to you. You’ll reply with some asinine comment slathered in your own personal “victimization“ and a joyful self-righteousness because of your “awareness“. The funny thing for me is that because of the anonymous nature of these forums, no one can be sure that you are black. I, for one, don’t believe you really are but that’s neither here nor there. What’s really interesting to me is your initial premise.
> 
> You stated that Lyft must be profiling you because you are only getting black pax. No matter where you are, they will consistently assign black pax to your vehicle. Twenty minutes away, forty minutes away… (really?!! Who accepts those?) doesn’t matter. You’re getting every black pax in Durham. To me this a BIG whoop-de-doo. Should anyone care? Why should I care? Why should you care? They’re “PAYING CUSTOMERS”. I don’t give AF if all you (or myself for that matter) ever got were black customers. They PAY… just like everyone else. The money goes into our account and spends quite well everywhere in America. What’s your problem with that? You’re supposedly “black” and giving rides to your own folks but you feel that they should throw a few white folks your way. Why? Will that help in your aspirations to have a diverse rideshare experience? Maybe you believe that “white” money will escalate you in the pantheon of rideshare drivers in NC. Makes no sense and considering that apparently you had another thread making the same claims against Uber, I would say the only purpose for this thread is GASLIGHTING.
> 
> You’ve started with the whole profiling thing then pivoted on to other tangents and your whole conversation is tantamount to bullshit. It’s “their music” that drives you crazy. Music that’s controlled by a white establishment. You’ve been in the music industry since ‘92 when you were ten… yeah right! You even speak Arabic. Yeah right! You’ve got so much bs floating through this thread, no one can even get to the other racist spiel that’s been disseminated on these pages. Comments like “all blacks are evil” are glossed over and actually rightfully so because statements like that come from the irrational fringe inhabited with idiots. You, OTOH, represent possibly the worse of any group and, in a sense, epitomize what’s happening in the world today. The chasm that is constantly growing is fueled by unsubstantiated rhetoric like yours.
> 
> If you are black, get over yourself. If there truly is a problem, think of a solution that would be beneficial to all. If you are from another ethnic group and just choose to catfish everyone, then eventually karma will catch up with you and hopefully be merciless. Enjoy your time on Tobacco Road.


Complaining about a thread being dragged on and on - and then dropping five paragraphs of rants on top of it, to drag it on to greater lengths... 👀 Now that's a genius right there! 😤😂


----------



## Funkmeister

UberStreets said:


> Complaining about a thread being dragged on and on - and then dropping five paragraphs of rants on top of it, to drag it on to greater lengths... 👀 Now that's a genius right there! 😤😂


Yeah, keep protecting that flank! Bothers in arms. Can’t tell one from the other. Relatively new to the game. Got it!


----------



## Mkyley

Ummm5487 said:


> I have posted about this on a few different occasions and I hate that I have to post about this again but I guess this is sort of like a update.... Now even more than before lyft is really really dedicated to the ideal that their black drivers should only pick up black and brown passengers they have basically delegated black drivers to only roughly around 20% of the market this to the point now I sit still anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour with Lyft waiting on a black person to request a ride... I go 20 30 trips in a row of nothing but black and brown people and there's no way that's just a coincidence and other people have also posted here about the same scenario and it's just grotesque and 2022 a company could get away with such behavior... I get up bright and early ready to start my day only to sit still for an hour until Lamont Dante Jerome Natasha Raj or Xin pi jui needs a ride.... Maybe that's why no one seems to drive for lyft... At my airport is 100 Uber drivers and is always one or two lyft drivers... What a horrible disgusting company 😤


😂😂😂😂 literally 90% of my passengers are black or Hispanic and I’m VERY white. Must be a conspiracy only against you then… stfu 😂 y’all hang on to this race card like it has unlimited powers lmaoooo omgggg the whole world is out to get BLACK PEOPLE!!! AUGHHHH!! The racism!! Maybe more white people make better decisions with their money and actively own cars, ever think of that? Gotta go - I have a black rider walking up to the car. But I’m white… what happened?!?!


----------



## pwnzor

Mkyley said:


> 😂😂😂😂 literally 90% of my passengers are black or Hispanic and I’m VERY white. Must be a conspiracy only against you then… stfu 😂 y’all hang on to this race card like it has unlimited powers lmaoooo omgggg the whole world is out to get BLACK PEOPLE!!! AUGHHHH!! The racism!! Maybe more white people make better decisions with their money and actively own cars, ever think of that? Gotta go - I have a black rider walking up to the car. But I’m white… what happened?!?!


OMG you almost had me shooting purple drink out my nose all over my fried chicken!!!!


----------



## pwnzor

Funkmeister said:


> If you are black, get over yourself.


I got over that the day I was released from the California State Prison system


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still dragging on. Every bit of it is straight bullshit. You are on here anonymously gaslighting everyone. Kicking every rock and watching all the bigoted, racist POS respond to your bs. You’ve got apologist walking on a tightrope and those barely interested reading irrational thoughts composed in this train wreck.
> 
> Of course you’re okay with this because it draws attention to you. You’ll reply with some asinine comment slathered in your own personal “victimization“ and a joyful self-righteousness because of your “awareness“. The funny thing for me is that because of the anonymous nature of these forums, no one can be sure that you are black. I, for one, don’t believe you really are but that’s neither here nor there. What’s really interesting to me is your initial premise.
> 
> You stated that Lyft must be profiling you because you are only getting black pax. No matter where you are, they will consistently assign black pax to your vehicle. Twenty minutes away, forty minutes away… (really?!! Who accepts those?) doesn’t matter. You’re getting every black pax in Durham. To me this a BIG whoop-de-doo. Should anyone care? Why should I care? Why should you care? They’re “PAYING CUSTOMERS”. I don’t give AF if all you (or myself for that matter) ever got were black customers. They PAY… just like everyone else. The money goes into our account and spends quite well everywhere in America. What’s your problem with that? You’re supposedly “black” and giving rides to your own folks but you feel that they should throw a few white folks your way. Why? Will that help in your aspirations to have a diverse rideshare experience? Maybe you believe that “white” money will escalate you in the pantheon of rideshare drivers in NC. Makes no sense and considering that apparently you had another thread making the same claims against Uber, I would say the only purpose for this thread is GASLIGHTING.
> 
> You’ve started with the whole profiling thing then pivoted on to other tangents and your whole conversation is tantamount to bullshit. It’s “their music” that drives you crazy. Music that’s controlled by a white establishment. You’ve been in the music industry since ‘92 when you were ten… yeah right! You even speak Arabic. Yeah right! You’ve got so much bs floating through this thread, no one can even get to the other racist spiel that’s been disseminated on these pages. Comments like “all blacks are evil” are glossed over and actually rightfully so because statements like that come from the irrational fringe inhabited with idiots. You, OTOH, represent possibly the worse of any group and, in a sense, epitomize what’s happening in the world today. The chasm that is constantly growing is fueled by unsubstantiated rhetoric like yours.
> 
> If you are black, get over yourself. If there truly is a problem, think of a solution that would be beneficial to all. If you are from another ethnic group and just choose to catfish everyone, then eventually karma will catch up with you and hopefully be merciless. Enjoy your time on Tobacco Road.


You are a wonderful person with great things in your future 👍😍


----------



## Ummm5487

Mkyley said:


> 😂😂😂😂 literally 90% of my passengers are black or Hispanic and I’m VERY white. Must be a conspiracy only against you then… stfu 😂 y’all hang on to this race card like it has unlimited powers lmaoooo omgggg the whole world is out to get BLACK PEOPLE!!! AUGHHHH!! The racism!! Maybe more white people make better decisions with their money and actively own cars, ever think of that? Gotta go - I have a black rider walking up to the car. But I’m white… what happened?!?!


I think of that every time the barefoot white people that live in the woods in my city run up to me in my luxury car and beg me for money and food🙃... I bet they got that way because of affirmative action and it's black people fault not theirs


----------



## Funkmeister

Ummm5487 said:


> You are a wonderful person with great things in your future 👍😍


Facetiousness does not become you. People will more than likely continue to respond on this thread but your bs will stay on blast. You have some sociopathic need to f**k with people and stir the cesspool of racial divide. You might even be using multiple accounts just to co-sign your own bs. I can’t imagine the upside for you in this endeavor but I am curious.


----------



## sidewazzz

StOOber said:


> r
> Racism exists for every non white person but for a black American it’s lethal, holds them back from birth financially, educationally, nutritionally, in health care and systematically by police, the courts and every institution in America but as a pretty, blonde white woman, you are blissfully ignorant, a true non thinker on this subject of racism, you need to be a little more empathetic as a woman, but you have many cards stacked in your favor, never happened to you so for you it’s a non issue.
> 
> Don’t dare try to speak from ignorance to non whites about racism, your privilege is showing, sit down.



lol


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> Facetiousness does not become you. People will more than likely continue to respond on this thread but your bs will stay on blast. You have some sociopathic need to f**k with people and stir the cesspool of racial divide. You might even be using multiple accounts just to co-sign your own bs. I can’t imagine the upside for you in this endeavor but I am curious.


I am a monster 💀


----------



## 4848

I never thought about until I started reading this here thread, but as an Asian trans-woman, I get a lot of black riders. They are always good rides, and I appreciate their punctuality and cool demeanor. I hate it when riders are late. 
Imagine not appreciating black riders.


----------



## Funkmeister

Ummm5487 said:


> I am a monster 💀


Nah, just some white guy pushing an agenda.


----------



## pwnzor

I'm having trouble understanding how he makes any money, when he spends all his time posting here instead of picking up and delivering passengers


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> Nah, just some white guy pushing an agenda.


I'm actually black AF ... What make you say I'm white🤔


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> I'm having trouble understanding how he makes any money, when he spends all his time posting here instead of picking up and delivering passengers


Im a enigma... I keep you all on your toes trying to figure me out😎


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> And yet, there have been a couple of times when I feel I've made progress with him. Like a small glimmer of light. Then it's right back to the same mantra about the white man's trickery and suchlike.


I'm a lost cause Poindexter 🥳


----------



## Funkmeister

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm actually black AF ... What make you say I'm white🤔


Nope, just a white guy reciting colloquialisms that you think every black person uses. It’s becoming more apparent the more I read your drivel. You need a better game. Shit is weak.


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> Nope, just a white guy reciting colloquialisms that you think every black person uses. It’s becoming more apparent the more I read your drivel. You need a better game. Shit is weak.


🤣🤣🤣 Cool story bro.... And I'm the conspiracy theorist huh😂


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> Nope, just a white guy reciting colloquialisms that you think every black person uses. It’s becoming more apparent the more I read your drivel. You need a better game. Shit is weak.


And I guess all the audio I've posted here of my voice is me using a blacent🤔


----------



## UberStreets

Mkyley said:


> 😂😂😂😂 literally 90% of my passengers are black or Hispanic and I’m VERY white. Must be a conspiracy only against you then… stfu 😂 y’all hang on to this race card like it has unlimited powers lmaoooo omgggg the whole world is out to get BLACK PEOPLE!!! AUGHHHH!! The racism!! Maybe more white people make better decisions with their money and actively own cars, ever think of that? Gotta go - I have a black rider walking up to the car. But I’m white… what happened?!?!


To Mkyley

Let's see.  You're telling black riders to "make better decisions with their money and actively own cars." Hmmm. 🤔 That would put YOU out of business since they are 90% of your customers, right? 👀 And I'll bet there are WHITE people who will tell YOU that you should've made better decisions with your life so you wouldn't have to be the Uber driver that drives black riders around all day. The opposite of Driving Miss Daisy. 😤

I must say. Y'all are some self-made geniuses 🤡 out here. 😂🤣


----------



## pwnzor

UberStreets said:


> To Mkyley
> 
> Let's see.  You're telling black riders to "make better decisions with their money and actively own cars." Hmmm. 🤔 That would put YOU out of business since they are 90% of your customers, right? 👀 And I'll bet there are WHITE people who will tell YOU that you should've made better decisions with your life so you wouldn't have to be the Uber driver that drives black riders around all day. The opposite of Driving Miss Daisy. 😤
> 
> I must say. Y'all are some self-made geniuses 🤡 out here. 😂🤣


Too dim to spot sarcasm?


----------



## UberStreets

pwnzor said:


> Too dim to spot sarcasm?


Wait. What??? You didn't get the sarcasm in my reply? 😤 Guess my sarcasm is trickier. 🤔


----------



## Funkmeister

Ummm5487 said:


> And I guess all the audio I've posted here of my voice is me using a blacent🤔


Don’t know, don’t care



Ummm5487 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 Cool story bro.... And I'm the conspiracy theorist huh😂


Hmmm… what was the reason you started this thread again?

You’re just blathering on and on about nothing with no real purpose but to antagonize and dance in a victim‘s limelight. You have a lot of crab-like qualities. You might want to check that.


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> Don’t know, don’t care
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm… what was the reason you started this thread again?
> 
> You’re just blathering on and on about nothing with no real purpose but to antagonize and dance in a victim‘s limelight. You have a lot of crab-like qualities. You might want to check that.


My Gosh ...if black men let others determine our self worth😱


----------



## edwardw818

I know how you feel, it must be soooo awful with those scary colored folks (/sarcasm)!

Over 2/3 of my clientele in Rockford, IL were Black... But then again Rockford has a fairly high Black population, so what does it matter? People of all races need rides, Uber is the one handling the billing, I have a 7-seater SUV with rear climate (so I can get X, XL and Comfort), and I was bored in my hotel since my work had a 2-week delay in starting... I found out that despite being registered in Idaho I can still logon, so I drove to pay off some bills quicker. No judgment from either side.

I'm White and Asian and IDGAF about who's in my car unless you're a puke risk, you can't hold off your cigs/vapes/shitty music for the 5 minute ride (pairing your Bluetooth means I'd lose Apple CarPlay for the latter, not to mention I can play your shitty Lil' FartFace on my stereo just fine and even without ads with YT Premium AND Apple Music), or if you have severe BO issues.

Your thread has been the title of the email newsletters I've been receiving for at least the past 6 days, and I came back onto this forum just to make this reply and unsubscribe from further emails... I'm sick of how society is fixated on race; it's either too exclusionary or too inclusive, both rooted in "sYsTeMiC RaCiSm" or "pRiViLeGe", even the most mundane thing is either "WS" or "MiCrOaGgReSsIoNs", hardly anybody could just set their differences aside and ignore a trait that nobody can readily change and be equal (except MJ, but that was because of vitiligo. Long live the King), and this pointless thread reinforces just that mentality that you yourself probably aren't any better than the people you're judging or comparing against... Just be glad you're getting pax in order to pay your bills in this shitty economy, and if you don't like it, uninstall the app or move to a town with the demographics you'd like.

EDIT: Grammar and a few other minor clarifying changes


----------



## Funkmeister

Ummm5487 said:


> My Gosh ...if black men let others determine our self worth😱


Oh, that’s funny. No one should let others determine their self worth. YOU indicated how YOU view yourself by implying that it is somehow demeaning to pick up people in your own ethnic group. Somehow YOU were being pigeonholed and therefore you, as a rideshare driver, must be less than worthy. Your self esteem apparently must be low in order to come to such an irrational conclusion.

If you had any self worth as a man, you would have no problem in kicking such a pebble in the road to the side and overcoming such a perceived slight. Overcome, advance and achieve. Keep it moving Junior.


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> Oh, that’s funny. No one should let others determine their self worth. YOU indicated how YOU view yourself by implying that it is somehow demeaning to pick up people in your own ethnic group. Somehow YOU were being pigeonholed and therefore you, as a rideshare driver, must be less than worthy. Your self esteem apparently must be low in order to come to such an irrational conclusion.
> 
> If you had any self worth as a man, you would have no problem in kicking such a pebble in the road to the side and overcoming such a perceived slight. Overcome, advance and achieve. Keep it moving Junior.


My obvious point was Lyft blocks me from 65 percent of the market which greatly affects my bottom line....of course someone like you would use that as a opportunity to gaslight me and bash my character


----------



## Funkmeister

Ummm5487 said:


> My obvious point was Lyft blocks me from 65 percent of the market which greatly affects my bottom line....of course someone like you would use that as a opportunity to gaslight me and bash my character


…which is a false assumption and counterintuitive for Lyft to anyone with a rational, logical thought process and able to walk through life without a crutch.

Here’s a rational retort…

Lyft is taking a major hit in most of their competing markets because they can’t maintain enough drivers to service those areas. I’m certain they are doing whatever they can to preserve the image of ameliorating the drivers they do have and servicing areas and demographics enough to appease their stockholders. It would be an absolute stupid move to limit who their drivers can service.

I don’t know who you think “someone like [you]” is but I’m willing to bet it’s not who you think. Your own worst enemy here is you. Wrap your head around that.


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> …which is a false assumption and counterintuitive for Lyft to anyone with a rational, logical thought process and able to walk through life without a crutch.
> 
> Here’s a rational retort…
> 
> Lyft is taking a major hit in most of their competing markets because they can’t maintain enough drivers to service those areas. I’m certain they are doing whatever they can to preserve the image of ameliorating the drivers they do have and servicing areas and demographics enough to appease their stockholders. It would be an absolute stupid move to limit who their drivers can service.
> 
> I don’t know who you think “someone like [you]” is but I’m willing to bet it’s not who you think. Your own worst enemy here is you. Wrap your head around that.


Especially you if say so .. and I've already said that I digress... Enough white drivers have come here and said they mostly have black and brown passengers with Lyft also..so maybe thats just the demographic of passengers it is not that lyft is blocking me from getting white passengers....


----------



## Funkmeister

Ummm5487 said:


> Especially if say so .. and I've already said that I digress... Enough white drivers have come here and said they mostly have black and brown passengers with Lyft also..so maybe there's just the demographic and passengers it is not the lyft is blocking me from getting white passengers....


I sincerely doubt that. I doubt they even know who you are. You (we) are just a blip on their big screen. All they care about is that there is a supply AND demand. In the true scheme of things you and I are insignificant on a macro level. Making money in this endeavor is their driving force.

Quit contemplating irrational scenarios and think about how to make your business model more profitable and amenable for you. If it’s about making more money (I’m sure it should be), then increase your pax intake (no matter the color) or switch and use Uber if they give you a better demographic mix you desire and put more money in your pocket. I personally go back and forth depending on who’s giving me what I want. Simple.


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> I sincerely doubt that. I doubt they even know who you are. You (we) are just a blip on their big screen. All they care about is that there is a supply AND demand. In the true scheme of things you and I are insignificant on a macro level. Making money in this endeavor is their driving force.
> 
> Quit contemplating irrational scenarios and think about how to make your business model more profitable and amenable for you. If it’s about making more money (I’m sure it should be), then increase your pax intake (no matter the color) or switch and use Uber if they give you a better demographic mix you desire and put more money in your pocket. I personally go back and forth depending on who’s giving me what I want. Simple.


Ok thx


----------



## Ummm5487

I'll leave it at this ..One thing y'all can't say is I only talk s*** on the internet... Nope I keep the same energy face to face ..all my life I have kicked azz and taken names everysince I was like a 4-year-old in preschool... I come from a long line of azz kickers.... My great-grandfather was lynched in the 1920s by the KKK for killing a white man that disrespected him... Here's audio of me and a passenger having a little conversation about the vaccine


----------



## Funkmeister

Ummm5487 said:


> I'll leave it at this ..One thing y'all can't say is I only talk s*** on the internet... Nope I keep the same energy face to face ..all my life I have kicked azz and taken names everysince I was like a 4-year-old in preschool... I come from a long line of azz kickers.... My great-grandfather was lynched in the 1920s by the KKK for killing a white man that disrespected him... Here's audio of me and a passenger having a little conversation about the vaccine


I really don’t want to take your long thread on another tangent but I listen to your video with the “doctor” (not feeling that either) and here’s my opinion that should be applied to both of your situations… Let truth and logic be your guide. Get all of the facts you can to support your position. It will be impossible for anyone to crack your beliefs if facts are your bedrock.


----------



## Ummm5487

Funkmeister said:


> I really don’t want to take your long thread on another tangent but I listen to your video with the “doctor” (not feeling that either) and here’s my opinion that should be applied to both of your situations… Let truth and logic be your guide. Get all of the facts you can to support your position. It will be impossible for anyone to crack your beliefs if facts are your bedrock.


Gotcha.. you do the same ✌


----------



## Underpaid

Ummm5487 said:


> So we the ones that make the application that put the prefixes in front of American for every race but whites ..I thought the US government make those applications and corporate companies.. once again no white accountability it's all the black man fault and that has nothing to do with what I post ..it's sad people like you don't see how dark and evil your heart is and how complacent to the evil that has happenin history and the evil that's happening today.. this guy just blatantly said a bold-faced lie trying to attribute 81% of white murders to black people once again no white accountability when 90% of murder towards White is committed by whites but instead of checking that you're checking me about Black and all color races having prefixes in front of their title in America and blame it on the black man... People like you are extremely tiresome


That’s pretty funny. Most crimes are committed by Black people. It’s racist to say that it’s just statistical fact. If you actually search the statistics of people killed by police by race, roughly double if not more white are killed by police than black people, so yes that is disproportionate just not in the direction the media would have you believe. Black people can talk shit about white people all day long and claim it’s not racist, white people can’t say anything about blacks or it’s immediately and unquestionably racist. Pull your head out of your butt, take some responsibility for yourself, stop trying to convince people that a bowl of crap is chocolate pudding.


----------



## Ummm5487

Underpaid said:


> That’s pretty funny. Most crimes are committed by Black people. It’s racist to say that it’s just statistical fact. If you actually search the statistics of people killed by police by race, roughly double if not more white are killed by police than black people, so yes that is disproportionate just not in the direction the media would have you believe. Black people can talk shit about white people all day long and claim it’s not racist, white people can’t say anything about blacks or it’s immediately and unquestionably racist. Pull your head out of your butt, take some responsibility for yourself, stop trying to convince people that a bowl of c
> 
> 
> rap is chocolate pudding.


Is this not murder committed by white people 








Synthetic chemical in consumer products linked to early death, study finds | CNN


Some synthetic chemicals called phthalates in consumer products may linked to early death, especially from heart disease, a new study has found.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Ummm5487

O wow look


Underpaid said:


> That’s pretty funny. Most crimes are committed by Black people. It’s racist to say that it’s just statistical fact. If you actually search the statistics of people killed by police by race, roughly double if not more white are killed by police than black people, so yes that is disproportionate just not in the direction the media would have you believe. Black people can talk shit about white people all day long and claim it’s not racist, white people can’t say anything about blacks or it’s immediately and unquestionably racist. Pull your head out of your butt, take some responsibility for yourself, stop trying to convince people that a bowl of crap is chocolate pudding.


Well look at that...whites commit more than double the crime blacks commit....now teach me about per Capita 🤔


----------



## Underpaid

stephen harness said:


> You need to stop listening to CNN MSNBC and all the other fake news outlets. Racism is being used to do one thing and one thing only...make money. The race card is only used as an excuse for failure. I have many friends of different nationalities who all work hard and have the same opportunitys as I do and all of them are succesfull. Sucess breads success and race has nothing to do with it. Racism only exist today because it will not be allowed to die. ANYONE OF ANY COLOR who works hard and obeys the laws of the land and does no harm to anyone will be succesful in this country if they put in the effort. There are to many people who are lazy and want to live off the people. Orgnasations like the NAACP and BLM ( and by the way the founder of BLM Patrice Cullors is an admited trained marxist who used racism to raise millions and never gave any of the money to any black cause) would not be able to raise the millions and millions of dollars they have without it. Jessie Jackson and All Sharpton would not be able to raise a penny without it. Racism is an indiustry that keeps getting perpetuated so they can continue to make millions off of it. We have come a long way since the 1900s and if everyone would stop talking about it then it will fade off into the sunset. No one alive today had anything to do with slavery and no one alive today has been affected by it. Are we perfect...NO but we are improving every day.


The race card is being played and spread far and wide by the media and politicians not because of money. It’s because the people running the government are as corrupt as can be and they’re getting away with numerous violations of the constitution. The race card is being played as a means of division within. They’re trying to keep us all as divided as possible. Whites vs Blacks, straights vs gays, political party vs political party, so on and so on. If they keep us fighting amongst ourselves than we’re not so likely to ban together and fight the real problem, the actual people intentionally trying to ruin this country, politicians.


----------



## asma23

horrible😥😥😥


----------



## donoceanhigh

Nedlaw said:


> "Mr K" is a wee bit confused and on obvious racist. If he understood what he said, which is impossible for a racist, then he wouldn't have said it. What he needed to say was, "When Whites start seeing Blacks as Americans, not "Black Americans" then maybe things will change." But again, he's a racist so obviously he can't see things from this perspective. Oh, and don't get me started on the rest of his racist rant.


 It's an unfortunate thing racism but you can find it in every business every Avenue it's not just selected toward left or mean lyft is racist itself.. That's an incident that would be straight down to the individual person.. This is definitely the people that work at the lift hub here in Las Vegas no sign of racism there are very diverse group of people actuallylp I'm


----------



## mrwhts

Underpaid said:


> The race card is being played and spread far and wide by the media and politicians not because of money. It’s because the people running the government are as corrupt as can be and they’re getting away with numerous violations of the constitution. The race card is being played as a means of division within. They’re trying to keep us all as divided as possible. Whites vs Blacks, straights vs gays, political party vs political party, so on and so on. If they keep us fighting amongst ourselves than we’re not so likely to ban together and fight the real problem, the actual people intentionally trying to ruin this country, politicians.


I just let it go as nothing can change the mind of someone that has had a giant problem in past.


----------



## Ummm5487

mrwhts said:


> I just let it go as nothing can change the mind of someone that has had a giant problem in past.


In the past🤔...thats right slavery was 700 years ago and Jim Crow never happened and crack era was no big deal


----------



## pwnzor

omglol still talking about this....


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> omglol still talking about this....


You come in 3 days after the conversation has died and say oh my God y'all still talking about it three days after everyone has stopped talking about it and you don't see how idiotic that is... Just promise me you'll get some help


----------



## oldmanuber

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Could be too that drivers are looking at the name at request time and declining the trip. Not that they are being discriminatory, but because since many black and brown friends make less money, less inclined to just give it away for free in a tip.
> 
> In fact even on these boards drivers recommend giving pax 4 stars if they don't tip ahead in cash.
> 
> Uber doesn't pay squat, so eventually riders with higher ratings who are great tippers get taken and lower ratings not.
> 
> This job is all about the money 🤑
> 
> I take everybody because often if I'm called, I'm the only driver left and anyone, regardless of color, are appreciative.
> 
> So my geographics does my cherry picking for me. 😁


If drivers just do their f*cking jobs they will make money. I've worked in the tip industry for three decades and I get more tips from just doing my job and making the experience about the customer/guest/passenger. A lot of these drivers go in looking for tips. STOP!!!! Do your job and it will come. Trust me.


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> You come in 3 days after the conversation has died and say oh my God y'all still talking about it three days after everyone has stopped talking about it and you don't see how idiotic that is... Just promise me you'll get some help


...says the guy who has perpetuated 24 pages of this nonsense.


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> ...says the guy who has perpetuated 24 pages of this nonsense.


You're going to do great things in your lifetime 👍


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Ummm5487 said:


> But I got one of the highest ratings in the nation on Uber and Lyft... But of course in your world your opinion trump's all


What do your ratings have to do with your delusional attitude that a app is racist when apps are not a race. Im just going to keep laughing at you while you fight for racial inequalities in 2022 against artificial intelligence.


----------



## Ummm5487

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> What do your ratings have to do with your delusional attitude that a app is racist when apps are not a race. Im just going to keep laughing at you while you fight for racial inequalities in 2022 against artificial intelligence.


People like you have definitely got it right throughout history over and over and over again


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Ummm5487 said:


> People like you have definitely got it right throughout history over and over and over again


🤪🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣..... Get your head out your a$$ and "history" and live in today 2022 youll be a much better person . Or or maybe just maybe you can start a thread or post on a more interesting topic 🤔 with validity. However I stand by my statements show me actual tangible evidence of your claims and I will apologize and admit I'm wrong....


----------



## Ummm5487

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> 🤪🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣..... Get your head out your a$$ and "history" and live in today 2022 youll be a much better person . Or or maybe just maybe you can start a thread or post on a more interesting topic 🤔 with validity. However I stand by my statements show me actual tangible evidence of your claims and I will apologize and admit I'm wrong....


Well as others have posted here that they have studied the uber algorithm criteria and there a special focus on appearance...such as matching hair and eye color and maybe that explains me only receiving dark hair and brown eyed passengers


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> others have posted here that they have studied the uber algorithm


Hearsay, not tangible evidence. 

Next.


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> Hearsay, not tangible evidence.
> 
> Next.





pwnzor said:


> Hearsay, not tangible evidence.
> 
> Next.


Okay judge Mathis 👍


----------



## pwnzor

Ummm5487 said:


> Okay judge Mathis


Says the guy who fancies himself the absolute authority on history while denying the actual facts of history.


----------



## Ummm5487

pwnzor said:


> Says the guy who fancies himself the absolute authority on history while denying the actual facts of history.


I'm a horrible person 🤥


----------



## Ms.Doe

Underpaid said:


> That’s pretty funny. Most crimes are committed by Black people. It’s racist to say that it’s just statistical fact. If you actually search the statistics of people killed by police by race, roughly double if not more white are killed by police than black people, so yes that is disproportionate just not in the direction the media would have you believe. Black people can talk shit about white people all day long and claim it’s not racist, white people can’t say anything about blacks or it’s immediately and unquestionably racist. Pull your head out of your butt, take some responsibility for yourself, stop trying to convince people that a bowl of crap is chocolate pudding.


You sound like a fool! Bacist Rastard!


----------



## Ms.Doe

Underpaid said:


> That’s pretty funny. Most crimes are committed by Black people. It’s racist to say that it’s just statistical fact. If you actually search the statistics of people killed by police by race, roughly double if not more white are killed by police than black people, so yes that is disproportionate just not in the direction the media would have you believe. Black people can talk shit about white people all day long and claim it’s not racist, white people can’t say anything about blacks or it’s immediately and unquestionably racist. Pull your head out of your butt, take some responsibility for yourself, stop trying to convince people that a bowl of crap is chocolate pudding.


Ignored ✅️


----------



## Ms.Doe

So many ignorant racist poor people on this site sickening 😪 😒


----------



## Ms.Doe

Underpaid said:


> The race card is being played and spread far and wide by the media and politicians not because of money. It’s because the people running the government are as corrupt as can be and they’re getting away with numerous violations of the constitution. The race card is being played as a means of division within. They’re trying to keep us all as divided as possible. Whites vs Blacks, straights vs gays, political party vs political party, so on and so on. If they keep us fighting amongst ourselves than we’re not so likely to ban together and fight the real problem, the actual people intentionally trying to ruin this country, politicians.


 The race card was played as soon as people were kidnapped from their native countries to provide free labor


----------



## Ms.Doe

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm a horrible person 🤥


 I block anyone who says anything racist on this board.


----------



## Ms.Doe

To be a black or brown in this country and to be relatively conscious is to be in a rage almost all the time 

James Baldwin


----------



## Ms.Doe

“It is certain, in any case, that ignorance, allied with power, is the most ferocious enemy justice can have.”

James Baldwin


----------



## Ms.Doe

Whatever white people do not know about Black Americans reveals, precisely and inexorably, what they do not know about themselves.

James Baldwin


----------



## Ms.Doe

On hate: “I imagine one of the reasons people cling to their hates so stubbornly is because they sense, once hate is gone, they will be forced to deal with pain.”

James Baldwin


----------



## Ms.Doe

Ms.Doe said:


> Ignored ✅️





Ms.Doe said:


> On hate: “I imagine one of the reasons people cling to their hates so stubbornly is because they sense, once hate is gone, they will be forced to deal with pain.”
> 
> James Baldwin


----------



## Ms.Doe

Underpaid said:


> That’s pretty funny. Most crimes are committed by Black people. It’s racist to say that it’s just statistical fact. If you actually search the statistics of people killed by police by race, roughly double if not more white are killed by police than black people, so yes that is disproportionate just not in the direction the media would have you believe. Black people can talk shit about white people all day long and claim it’s not racist, white people can’t say anything about blacks or it’s immediately and unquestionably racist. Pull your head out of your butt, take some responsibility for yourself, stop trying to convince people that a bowl of crap is chocolate pudding.





Underpaid said:


> That’s pretty funny. Most crimes are committed by Black people. It’s racist to say that it’s just statistical fact. If you actually search the statistics of people killed by police by race, roughly double if not more white are killed by police than black people, so yes that is disproportionate just not in the direction the media would have you believe. Black people can talk shit about white people all day long and claim it’s not racist, white people can’t say anything about blacks or it’s immediately and unquestionably racist. Pull your head out of your butt, take some responsibility for yourself, stop trying to convince people that a bowl of crap is chocolate pudding.


@MHR this is so offensive


----------



## pwnzor

Talk about ignorant.


----------



## Ms.Doe

Racism

The most general definition of racism can be found from the Encyclopedia Britannica: Racism, also called racialism, the belief that humans may be divided into separate and exclusive biological entities called “races”; that there is a causal link between inherited physical traits and traits of personality, intellect, morality, and other cultural and behavioral features; and that some races are innately superior to others. This can be stretched back to the darker parts of our history such as the Holocaust and the Atlantic Slave trade, where people were oppressed and stripped of their dignity and right to life merely because of the color of their skin.


----------



## Ms.Doe

Systemic Racism
There are many systemic problems that exist in the US that allow racist ideologies to live on. Did you know that in 2010 Black Americans made up 13% of the population but had only 2.7% of the country’s wealth? That the median net worth for a white family was $134,000, but the median net worth for a Hispanic family was $14,000, and for a Black family it was $11,000? That the median wealth for a single white woman has been measured at $41,000, while for Hispanic women it was $140, and for Black women, $120? These statistics show the problem that system racism caused. We’re ruled by a flawed system.

On top of the wealth gap, there’s also evidence of system racism in employment, housing discrimination, government surveillance, incarceration, drug arrests, immigration policy, and infant mortality.


----------



## Ms.Doe

Intersectional Effects of Classism
There is “considerable empirical and theoretical literature that has found strong relationships, if not causal links, between poor mental and physical health and being poor.” Not only does class affect our mental health but it can also affect relationships. “Inequality creates conditions for perpetuating discrimination and prejudice, and these marginalizing experiences are likely related to disrespect of others.


----------



## Ms.Doe




----------

